# Մշակույթ > Գրական նախագծեր > Մրցույթներ > Թեմատիկ մրցույթներ >  Ոգեշնչում է մամուլը

## Շինարար

Մեկնարկում է նոր ստեղծագործական նախագիծ: Մտահղացումը *Հայկօ*ի: 
1. Ստորև ներկայացնում եմ հայկական մամուլից ընտրված մի հոդված: 
2. Նախագծի մասնակիցները հոդվածում ներկայացվածը փորձում են գեղարվեստորեն ներկայացնել այնպես, ինչպես իրենք են դա տեսնում: 
3. Գրական սեռերի ընտրությունը չի սահմանափակվում, կարելի է գրել` արձակ, չափածո, դրամա, ժանրերի ընտրության մեջ ևս ազատ եք:
4. Ձեր գրած ստեղծագործությունները յոթ օրվա ընթացքում` մինչև նոյեմբերի 7-ը` 24:00, նամակագրական համակարգի միջոցով ուղարկում եք ինձ:
5. 7 օր անց ստացված ստեղծագործությունները կտեղադրվեն այս թեմայում` քվեարկության և քննարկման: 
6. Քվեարկության ընթացքում հեղինակները  պահվելու են գաղտնի, ցանկացած ինքնաբացահայտում խստորեն պատժվելու է` ընդհուպ մինչև նախագծից հեռացում:
7. Քվեարկությանը տրվելու է 5 օր ժամանակ, որից հետո կամփոփվեն արդյունքները և կբացահայտվեն հեղինակները:
8. Քվեարկությունը լինելու է բաց, այսինքն` բոլորը կարող են տեսնել, թե որ տարբերակի օգտին եք քվեարկել:
9. Քվեարկությունը լինելու է բազմակի ընտրությամբ, այսինքն` կարող եք քվեարկել մեկից ավելի տարբերակների օգտին:
10. Քվեարկությունը պետք է կատարել միաժամանակ, չեք կարող տարբերակներից մեկի օգտին քվեարկել, հետո քվեարկել ևս մեկի օգտին:
11. Սեփական տարբերակի օգտին կարող եք քվեարկել, բայց վերջնական հաշվարկի ժամանակ այդ ձայները չեն հաշվվելու:
13. Արդյունքները հաշվարկելիս հաշվի են առնվելու միայն քվեարկությամբ արտացոլված տվյալները:
Հուսով եմ` ոչինչ բաց չթողեցի: Հաճելի ժամանց և ստեղծագործական նոր ոգեշնչումներ :Smile:

----------

*e}|{uka* (08.11.2010), Ariadna (07.11.2010), Chuk (31.10.2010), E-la Via (31.10.2010), einnA (08.11.2010), Freeman (31.10.2010), ivy (01.11.2010), Jarre (01.11.2010), Malxas (08.11.2010), Moonwalker (01.11.2010), My World My Space (31.10.2010), Ամպ (01.11.2010), Գեա (02.11.2010), Ժունդիայի (01.11.2010), Հայկօ (01.11.2010), ՆանՍ (10.11.2010), Ուլուանա (03.11.2010), Ֆոտոն (08.11.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

> *Թամոյանի գաղտնի մոլուցքը կամ բռնաբարության փորձն իբրեւ բարի կատակ*
> 
> Ալամ աշխարհի եզդիների նախագահ Ազիզ Թամոյանը հայտնի է ոչ միայն որպես ինքնահռչակ դոկտոր-պրոֆեսոր, հարգելի մարդ ու Ղարաբաղյան պատերազմում եզդիների 5-հարյուրյակի սպարապետ, այլեւ որպես կնամոլ: Ասում են, նա գեղեցիկ սեռի կողքով անտարբեր չի կարողանում անցնել ու որտեղ հաջողացնում է, շոշափում է ձեռքի տակն ընկածի մարմնամասերը կամ եթե ձեռքի տակ կին չի հայտնվում, բավարարվում է հեռախոսով առաջարկներ անելով, հագուրդ տալով երեւակայությանը: Ազիզի՝ սեքս հեռախոսով զվարճանքի վերջին փորձը նրան հասցրել է Սպանդարյանի ոստիկանության դուռը: Զոհը եկել էր մեր խմբագրություն՝ պատմելու գլխին եկածը:
> 
> 1980 թ. Արթիկում ծնված, Երեւանի Նոր Արեշ թաղամաս հարս եկած Գայանե Տաշչյանի պատմելով,  Թամոյանի հետ ծանոթությունը սկսվել ու զարգացել է հետեւյալ կերպ. “Օգոստոսի 11-ին, Արշակունյաց փողոցում, մամուլի շենքի մոտ իմ ընկերուհուն պիտի հանդիպեի, ինձ մոտենում ա Ազիզ Թամոյանը, բարեւում ա, ես նայում եմ՝ անծանոթ ա, ասում եմ՝ բարեւ ձեզ, ասում ա՝ բարեւ ձեզ, հարցնում ա՝ ինչի՞ ես կանգնել էստեղ, կարող ա՞ աշխատանք ես փնտրում, ասեցի՝ այո, լավ աշխատանք լինի, չեմ հրաժարվի: Թամոյանն էլ ասեց՝ բա գիտեք, նախարարությունից մեզ հրաման ա եկել, որ ես համակարգչի գերազանց իմացությամբ աշխատող ընդունեմ”: Լավ աշխատանքի հեռանկարը չկորցնելու մտայնությամբ կինը հեռախոսի համարն է տալիս ու Թամոյանի զանգի ակնկալիքով հեռանում: Տիկնոջ պատմելով, իրեն ամենից շատ վստահություն է ներշնչել նրա պատկառելի տարիքը, այդ պատճառով անվարան համաձայնել է նրա մոտ աշխատանքի անցնել: Թամոյանն էլ զանգը չի ուշացրել: “Գնում եմ տուն, մոտ երկու ժամ անցնում ա, զանգում ա, բա՝ ո՞ւր հասար, ես էլ ասի՝ ներողություն, ո՞ւմ հետ պատիվ ունեմ խոսելու, բա՝ Ազիզիդ հետ: Ասում եմ՝ ազիզն ո՞վ ա, բա՝ Թամոյանն ա”,-շնչահեղձ լինելով պատմում է Գայանե Տաշչյանն ու ընդմիջում՝ իրեղեն ապացույցներ ներկայացնելու համար:
> 
> “Ձայնագրությունը կա, կարող եք լսել: Ասում ա՝ ցավդ տանեմ, կյանքիդ մեռնեմ, իմ մոտ խնդիր չունես, կգաս, ամեն ինչ լավ կլինի, տաքսուդ փողն էլ կտամ, ասում եմ՝ հա, հարց չկա, մենք մի փոքր ուշ կզրուցենք, անցնում ա մի 40-45 րոպե, զանգ ա գալիս: Ու էդպես նույն օրը՝ երեք անգամ: Ես հասկացա, որ գործ ունեմ թեթեւաբարո, ոչ լուրջ, սրբություն ու տարիք չհարգող նսեմ ոչնչության հետ”,-բորբոքված՝ բառերը շարում էր տիկին Տաշչյանը, հավելելով, որ երբ հասկացել է, թե ում հետ գործ ունի, հաջորդ զանգը ստանալուն պես միացրել է հեռախոսի ձայնագրիչը: “Հասկանալով, որ սա ինձ նորից սեր ա բացատրելու, միացնում եմ իմ հեռախոսի դիկտաֆոնը (խոսելուն զուգահեռ միացնում է հեռախոսի ձայնագրությունը), ասում ա՝ ուտեմ ծիծիկներդ, խալ եղնիմ, դոշիդ եղնիմ, ոտքերիդ մեռնեմ, էսինչդ ուտեմ, էնինչդ ուտեմ, մի լավ բառ ասա՝ տրամադրությունս բարձրանա, սաղ ձայնագրած ա, ամբողջ մարմինս պարալիչի նման դողում ա, եւ ես, հասկանալով, որ արդեն բանն ինչ ա, ասեցի՝ խնդիր չկա, կգամ-կասեմ: Հետո ինքը ասում ա՝ ասա ուտեմ էսինչդ, որ ես ինձ լավ զգամ, ես էլ հասկանում եմ, թե՝ սիրտդ ուտեմ, ես էլ ասում եմ՝ հա, Ազիզ ջան, սիրտդ ուտեմ, ինքն էլ ասում ա՝ մի քիչ իջի ներքեւ: Ես խելագարված ասեցի՝ կգամ քո գրասենյակ ու ընենց բառեր կասեմ, որ ամբողջ կյանքումդ կհիշես”,-բորբոքված պատմում էր “զոհը”՝ շարունակելով, թե 15 րոպե անց ամուսնու հետ մեկնում է Թամոյանի աշխատավայր, առանց ամուսնու բարձրանում վերեւ:
> 
> Կաբինետի դուռը բացելուն պես, ըստ տիկին Գայանեի, Թամոյանը հարձակվում է վրան: “Դուռը բացելն ու ինձ վրա հարձակվելը մեկ եղավ, սկսեց թեւերս լպստել ու բարձրաձայն ցանկությունները հայտնեց… Ես նստա, ասեցի՝ կներեք, էլի, հեռախոսս անջատեմ, մեզ չխանգարեն, ու միացրի դիկտաֆոնս… Ընկել ա ձեռք ու ոտս, ասում եմ՝ հլա մի հատ հանգստացի, արի գործից խոսանք, ինքն էլ շնչակտուր, լեզուն դուրս գցած կոմպլիմենտներ ա անում՝ էս ինչ բդեր ունես, էս ինչ մաշկ ունես: Ես հազիվ ինձ զսպում եմ, Ազիզը տեղից ռեզկի բարձրացավ, սկսեց լիզել թեւս, ես էլ դուռը  բացեցի ու սկսեցի գոռալ, ասեցի՝ ո՞ւմ ես ձեռք գցում, այ պոռնիկ, տականք, ասի՝ ես քո գլուխը խուզել եմ տալու, գոռացի, որ բոլորը դուրս թափվեն: Ինձ ասավ սուս՝ մատներով գումար ցույց տալով, ասի՝ 10 հազար դոլար էլ տաս, չես պրծնելու, ասավ՝ ես եզդիների նախագան եմ, ասեցի՝ դու իմ ոտերի նախագահն ես”,-պատմում էր 29-ամյա տիկինը, ընդգծելով, որ իր հետեւից ընկած Թամոյանին “քացով” տվել ու փռել է գետնին, ինչը ականատեսները ողջունել են ծափերով:
> ...


hraparak.am

----------

Ariadna (31.10.2010), Chuk (31.10.2010), ivy (01.11.2010), Malxas (04.11.2010), Moonwalker (01.11.2010), My World My Space (31.10.2010), Norton (01.11.2010), Rhayader (04.11.2010), Yellow Raven (04.11.2010), Աթեիստ (31.10.2010), Արևածագ (01.11.2010), Ժունդիայի (01.11.2010), Ինչուիկ (02.11.2010), Հայկօ (01.11.2010), Նաիրուհի (31.10.2010), ուզուզ (16.11.2010), Ֆոտոն (06.11.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

Ստորև տեղադրված են քվեարկության ներկայացված ստեղծագործությունները: 
*Հարկ եմ համարում հիշեցնել*
1. Քվեարկությունը բազմակի ընտրությամբ է, կարող եք քվեարկել մեկից ավելի տարբերակների օգտին:
2.  Քվեարկությունը պետք է կատարել միաժամանակ, չեք կարող տարբերակներից մեկի օգտին քվեարկել, հետո քվեարկել ևս մեկի օգտին:
3. Քվեարկությունը բաց է, այսինքն` բոլորը կարող են տեսնել, թե որ տարբերակի օգտին եք քվեարկել:
4. Սեփական տարբերակի օգտին կարող եք քվեարկել, բայց վերջնական հաշվարկի ժամանակ այդ ձայները չեն հաշվվելու:
5. Արդյունքները հաշվարկելիս հաշվի են առնվելու միայն քվեարկությամբ արտացոլված տվյալները:
6. Քվեարկության ընթացքում քննարկումները թույլատրվում են:
7. Քվեարկությանը տրվում է 5 օր: 5 օրից կամփոփվեն արդյունքները, և կբացահայտվեն մասնակիցները:
8. Մասնակիցներին հորդորում եմ զերծ մնալ ինքնաբացահայտող գրառումներից. մասնակիցների կողմից ցանկացած ինքնաբացահայտող գրառում մինչև իմ կողմից հեղինակների բացահայտումը խստորեն պատժվելու է՝ ընդհուպ մինչև նախագծից հեռացում:

----------


## Շինարար

*Կորած Երազը*

Ռոմանը գրեթե ատելությամբ էր նայում հորը, ով բթամատը սեղմել էր Զեյնաբի բթամատին ու երդվում էր ամեն գնով պահպանել ջահելների ընտանիքի միասնությունը: Նայեց Զեյնաբին. սա երջանիկ ժպտում էր: Ռոմանը հիշեց հայ Աստղիկին, ու դեմքն աղավաղվեց:

* * *

- Ա՛յ հեր, չե՛մ ուզում:

- Արդեն պայմանավորվել ենք:

- Ա՛յ հեր, չե՜մ սիրում:

- Կարևոր է:

- Ա՛յ հեր, իսկի սիրուն չի:

- Մեր ազգին անհրաժեշտ է:

- Ա՛յ հեր, լավ մարդ չի:

- Ուրիշ ճար չունես:

- Մե՛ր, դու ձեն հանի, միակ տղեդ եմ:

- Ռոման, մեր ու Զեյնաբի ընտանիքները ամենապատվով ընտանիքներն են, էդ երկու ընտանիքների միությունը կթույլատրի համախմբել մեր ազգը:

- Այ մեր, բա ե՞ս, բա իմ երջանկությու՞նը, ես հայի՛ եմ սիրում:

- Ազգն ավելի կարևոր ա:

* * * 

Ռոմանը նստել էր թմբին ու նայում էր քաղհան անող Աստղիկին: Արդեն երկու տարի կլիներ, ինչ ամեն օր նստում էր այստեղ ու նայում Աստղիկին, հաճախ էլ ուղղակի սպասում նրա՝ տնից դուրս գալուն, ապա չտեսնելով՝ քոռ ու փոշման գնում էր տուն: 
Երբեմն Աստղիկը նայում էր նրան ու ժպտում: Այդ պահերին Ռոմանը դառնում էր աշխարհի ամենաերջանիկ մարդը, բայց անմիջապես թախծում էր՝ հասկանալով, որ հայրը երբեք չի համաձայնվի: Ու փախնում էր Ռոմանը, իջնում էր ձորը, նստում գետի ափին ու հեռու Աստղիկից լաց էր լինում. հանկարծ Աստղիկը չտեսնի իր արցունքները:

Ռոմանն այդ օրը վերջին անգամ էր եկել. ինքն այլևս այստեղ չի գա, իր կյանքն իր փոխարեն ուրիշներն են տնօրինել: 

Աստղիկն այդ օրը չնայեց իր կողմը: «Երևի մի բան լսել է», - տխուր մտածեց Ռոմանը ու նրա աչքերն արցունքով լցվեցին:

* * *

Ու հիմա Ռոմանը նայում է, թե ոնց են իր ու Զեյնաբի ծնողները երջանիկ դեմքերով հարսանեկան արարողությունը բոլոր ադաթներով անում: Զգում էր, որ ամեն վայրկյան ուժգնանում է Զեյնաբի նկատմամբ ատելությունը, չնայած հասկանում էր, որ աղջիկն էլ մեղք չունի: Բայց երբ նայում էր Զեյնաբի շողացող դեմքին, ամբողջ մարմնով կատաղի դող էր անցնում:

Երբ, ադաթի համաձայն, պետք է խնձորով խփեր Զեյնաբի գլխին, այդ օրն առաջին անգամ հաճույք ստացավ: Զեյնաբը խուլ տնքաց ու բռնեց գլուխը: 

* * * 

Ինչպես և սպասվում էր, Զեյնաբի ու Ռոմանի հարսանիքը շատ բան փոխեց: Երկու մասի բաժանված եզդիները միավորվեցին: 

Սրանց մի մասը Զեյնաբի հորն էր ընդունում, մյուս մասը՝ Ռոմանի հորը: Իսկ հիմա կար այդ երկու պատվարժան ընտանիքները միացնող նորը: Ռոմանն ընտրվեց ազգի առաջնորդ: Ու Ռոմանի կյանքը փոխվեց: Հին բոլոր երազներն արդեն սին էին, անձնական կյանք ասվածը՝ մի վերացական հասկացություն. Ռոմանն ինչ անում էր, անում էր ազգի շահի համար, ինչպես վայել է իսկական առաջնորդին: Ու կարծես ամեն ինչ հրաշալի էր, բոլորը կարծես երջանիկ էին, միայն թե իր՝ Ռոմանի գլխին ամեն օր նոր ճերմակ մազ, իսկ դեմքին նոր կնճիռ էր ավելանում: 

* * *

- Ի՞նչ ես ցցվել հեռուստացույցի առաջ:

- Մի՛ խանգարի, էն կողմ գնա:

- Հորդ հետ էդ ինչպե՞ս ես խոսում:

- Ասում եմ՝ էն կողմ գնա:

- Ռոման, երեխու գլխից վազն անցի, թող հեռուստացույց նայի:

Ռոմանը կարմրատակեց: Սիրտը ուժեղ խփում էր: Թվաց՝ հիմա ինֆարկտ կխփի, բայց մի կերպ զսպեց իրեն:

- Զեյնա՛բ, ես իմ երազանքը թողել ու քո հետ պսակվել եմ ոչ նրա համար, որ բառադի երեխեք ունենամ...

- Խանգարում ես, հեռուստացույց եմ նայում..

- Ձե՛նդ, լակո՛տ, հերդ ա խոսում, - պոռթկաց Ռոմանը ու դարձավ կնոջ, - թե ինչի՞ համաձայնվեցի քո հետ պսակվել, որ սենց լակոտնե՞ր մեծացնես, որոնք ո՛չ ձգտում ունեն, ո՛չ մեծին են հարգում, ոչ մի բան:

- Թե չէ որ իմ հետ չպսակվեիր, ի՞նչ էիր անելու:

- Նորմալ աղջիկ էի տուն բերելու:

- Թե քեզ նայողն ո՞վ էր, որ կարողանայիր ուրիշ աղջիկ բերել, էդ մենակ ես կարող էի հորդ անվան խաթեր հետդ պսակվել:

Ռոմանը դուռը շրխկացրեց ու տնից դուրս եկավ: Ոտքով գնաց դեպի գրասենյակ: «Մաքուր օդին կխաղաղվեմ», - մտածեց: Բայց ողջ ճանապարհին տխուր մտքերը նրան հանգիստ չէին տալիս. «Եքա մարդ եմ, իսկի սիրո հաճույքը չտեսա, ողջ կյանքս էդ վհուկի հետ, ինչի՞ համար, ազգի համար, էն ազգի համար, ում համար էդ ոչուփուչ լակոտին եմ մեծացրել, ով մեռնելուցս հետո աշխատածս ողջ գումարը ով գիտի, երկու օրում քամուն կտա, էն ամբողջ ձեռք բերածը՝ ազգի համար, մի օրում վարի կտա, ով կխախտի էդ միասնականությունը, էդ համախմբվածությունը ու ամեն ինչ կբերի էն վիճակին, ինչ կար: Լրիվ սուտ ա: Լրիվ հեքիաթ դուրս եկավ: Անիմաստ էր: Հե՛ր, ախր ասում էի, որ չե՛մ ուզում... Աստղիկը... տեսնես ի՞նչ եղավ Աստղիկը: Գոնե մի անգամ տեսնեի... Տենց էլ սիրո հաճույքը չզգացի, ապրեցի ուրիշների համար, ուրիշների, ուրիշների...»:

Ռոմանը հասավ գրասենյակի շենքի մոտ ու տեղում քարացավ: Դռան դիմաց մի ջահել աղջիկ էր կանգնած: Աղջիկը նայեց նրան ու ժպտաց, կարծես վաղուց իրեն՝ Ռոմանին էր սպասում: Այդ հայացքն ու ժպիտն այնքա՜ն ծանոթ էին:

- Աստղի՜կ, - շշնջած քթի տակ: 

Չէ: Հնարավոր չի: Հիմա Աստղիկը պետք է հասուն կին լինի, իսկ սա ջահել ա: Չէ: Աստղիկը չի: Բայց ի՜նչ նման է: 

Չզգաց էլ, թե ոնց, բայց մոտեցավ ու բարևեց.

- Բարև, օրիորդ:
- Բարև Ձեզ, - հարգանքով պատասխանեց աղջիկը՝ նայելով Ռոմանի ճերմակած մազերին:

- Զգացի, որ ինչ-որ բան եք փնտրում, կարո՞ղ եմ օգնել, - հարցրեց Ռոմանը:

- Դժվար թե, աշխատանք եմ փնտրում, - ժպտաց աղջիկը:

- Ուրեմն կարող եմ օգնել, - Ռոմանն էլ ժպտաց: - Տվեք Ձեր հեռախոսի համարը, կզանգեմ: Ինձ քարտուղարուհի է պետք:

- Քարտուղարուհի՞:

- Հա՜, հա:

Աղջիկը սկզբից տատանվեց: Հետո նայեց Ռոմանին, ապա թղթի վրա շտապ գրեց հեռախոսահամարն ու տվեց Ռոմանին: «Երևի մազերս հարգանք ներշնչեցին, թե չէ չէր վստահի անծանոթին», - մտածեց Ռոմանը, վերցրեց թուղթը, ժպտաց ու գնաց:

Մտավ գրասենյակ:

- Անժի՜կ, - կանչեց:

Ծեր քարտուղարուհին դանդաղ քայլերով եկավ: 

- Դու հաստա՞տ ուզում ես դուրս գալ աշխատանքից:

- Հա, արդեն ծեր եմ:

- Լավ: Ես քեզ փոխարինող եմ գտել, այսօր կզանգեմ, կկանչեմ:

Երկու ժամ անց իր մեջ համարձակություն գտավ ու զանգեց:

- Օրիորդ, ես եմ:

- Ո՞վ է:

- Ես եմ:

- Ո՞վ:

- Ձեր Ռոմանը:

- Կարո՞ղ ա աղջիկ ես կպցնում, ո՞վ ես:

- Օրիորդ, որ «աղջիկ կպցնեի», կասեի «ես քո սերն եմ, քոնը լինեմ, պաչեմ աքչերդ, հոնքերդ, վիզդ, փորդ», - ինքն էլ զգաց, որ կատակն անհաջող է ու շտապ ավելացրեց, - իսկ ես... ես էն մարդն եմ, որ այսօր առավոտյան Ձեզ տեսավ ու ասաց, որ կարող է գործ առաջարկել:

- Վա՜յ, հիշեցի:

- Կգա՞ս իմ մոտ:

- Ձեր մո՞տ:

- Նկատի ունեմ գրասենյակ, կխոսենք պայմանների մասին:

- Հա, կգամ:

- Լավ, դե կսպասեմ:

- Գիտեք... մի բան ասեմ... Դուք իմ դուրը շատ եք եկել...

Ռոմանը հեռախոսն անջատեց: Սիրտն անհանգիստ խփում էր: Ինքը դուրն եկել է: Ինքը: Իսկ էդ վհուկը՝ Զեյնաբը, ասում էր, թե ինքը ոչ մեկի դուրը չի գա: Բայց ահա Աստղիկի դուրն եկել է... չէ... դե Աստղիկը չի, բայց ախր շատ նման է:

Ռոմանն այդ օրը անընդհատ ժամացույցին, հետո դռանն էր նայում: Աստղիկը... դե օրիորդը... ուշանում էր:

Վերջապես եկավ: Ռոմանը քաղաքավարի վեր կացավ, աղջկան հրավիրեց նստելու, ինքն էլ նստեց ու սկսեց պատմել աշխատանքի մասին: Աղջիկը լուռ լսում էր, հետո ընդհատեց: 

- Ձեր անունն ի՞նչ էր:

- Ռոման:

- Ռոման, ոչի՞նչ որ անցնեմ մտերմիկ տոնի:

Ռոմանը շփոթվեց: Լռեց: Աղջիկը դա ընդունեց որպես համաձայնության նշան ու շարունակեց:

- Ռոման, ես էդպիսի աշխատանք չեմ ուզում: Բայց քեզ ավելին կարող եմ առաջարկել: Ես կարող եմ լինել քո սիրուհին: Ինձ շատ բան պետք չի: Ինձ քո սերն է պետք ու մի քիչ գումար ապրելու համար, ուրիշ ոչինչ: Դու իմ դուրը շատ ես եկել:

Ռոմանը շփոթվեց: Ինքը կյանքի մեծ փորձ ունի, բայց սիրո հարցում... բացի Զեյնաբից, բացի գերի լինելուց ուրիշ բան չգիտի: Բոլորն իրենից խորհուրդ են հարցնում, բոլորին օգնում է, բայց ոչ սիրո հարցում: Ու Ռոմանը իրեն ամաչկոտ պատանի զգաց, ով չգիտի ինչ անել: Նայեց աղջկան ու նորից տեսավ Աստղիկին. իր պատանեկան տարիների երազանքը նորից լողաց առջևը: Աստղիկը, տեսնելով, որ Ռոմանը ձայն չի հանում, վեր կացավ, մոտեցավ նրան, կռացավ ու համբուրեց: Ռոմանի մարմնով սրսուռով ջերմություն անցավ ու ինքը հանկարծ զգաց, թե ինչ է կորցրել: Զեյնաբը, զավակները, իր ազգը, այդ ամենն արդեն վատ երազ էին թվում: Ռոմանին պատեց խելահեղ կիրքն ու գրկելով Աստղիկին՝ անկուշտ համբուրեց: Համբուրում էր աչքերը, ճակատը, քիթը, վիզը, ձեռքերը, չոքեց ու չոքած համբուրում էր աղջկա ձեռքը, հայացքը բարձրացրեց ու իրականությունն անմիջապես վերականգնվեց:

Աստղիկը վերևից իրեն էր նայում ատող հայացքով:

- Անասու՜ն, - գոռաց Աստղիկը, - թող ձեռս:

Ռոմանը չհասկացավ՝ ինչ է կատարվում ու վախից ավելի ամուր բռնեց Աստղիկի ձեռքը: Կարծես հեռվից լսեց, որ դուռը բացվել է ու աշխատողները ներս են մտնում: Վերջին վայրկյանին նկատեց Աստղիկի բարձրացող ոտքն ու ուժեղ հարվածը Ռոմանին տապալեց: Երբ աչքերը բացեց, տեսավ, որ գրասենյակի աշխատողներն իրեն նայում են զզվանքով ու խղճահարությամբ, իսկ օրիորդն արդեն չկար:

* * *

Լուրն իրենից շուտ էր հասել տուն: Բոլորը գոռում էին: Զավակներն ու Զեյնաբը: Իսկ ինքը լուռ էր, ասելու բան չուներ: Պառկեց ու հիվանդ ձևացավ: Հաջորդ օրը եկավ Անժելը՝ քարտուղարուհին ու հետը թերթ բերեց: Թերթում իր մասին էր գրված: Կարդաց. «Երեկոյան զանգեց ու ասաց՝ քո Ռոմանն եմ, ասում եմ ի՞նչ Ռոման, ասում ա՝ քո սերն եմ, քոնը լինեմ, պաչեմ աչքերդ, հոնքերդ, վիզդ, փորդ: Հուզմունքից դողում էի: Բայց լավ է, ֆայմել, ձայնագրիչը միացրել էի: Հետո ասեց՝ կգա՞ս իմ մոտ, ասեցի՝ հա՛, կգամ: Ու էդ լրիվ ձայնագրած ա, կա: Ու կատաղած գնացի: Բարձրացա մոտը: Հարձակվեց վրաս, չոքեց ու սկսեց համբուրել ձեռքերս, վայրենի, կոպիտ ձևով: Գոռացի՝ Անասու՜ն, ու աշխատողները ներս մտան, բոլորը տեսել են, թե դա ինչ էր անում: Բայց ես արժանին մատուցել եմ. քացով էնպես խփեցի, որ փռվեց գետնին, բայց ես սա սենց չեմ թողնի: Միլիցիա էլ եմ դիմել, պիտի պատժվի ինքը»:

Ռոմանը տնքաց: 

Քանդվեց հոր երազանքը: Իր պատիվն արդեն մեկընդմիշտ ընկել է: Այլևս չկա ազգի առաջնորդը: 

Ու Ռոմանը հանկարծ ատելություն զգաց: Ատում էր հորը, Զեյնաբին, Աստղիկին... Աչքերը փակեց: «Այդպես էլ չտեսա երջանկություն», - անցավ մտքով ու փորձեց գտնել գոնե իր կյանքի գոնե մի լուսավոր պահ: Ու հիշեց պատանեկան տարիները, Աստղիկին՝ քաղհան անելուց, հետո մտովի տեղափոխվեց իր աշխատասենյակ. այստեղ նոր Աստղիկն էր, իսկը ինքը չոքած համբուրում էր նրա ձեռքը...

Ռոմանը ժպտաց:

----------

Ariadna (08.11.2010), einnA (08.11.2010), Gayl (13.11.2010), Kita (11.11.2010), Mark Pauler (10.11.2010), Moonwalker (08.11.2010), Sona_Yar (08.11.2010), Արէա (08.11.2010), Արևածագ (08.11.2010), Գաղթական (12.11.2010), Հայկօ (09.11.2010), Նաիրուհի (08.11.2010), ՆանՍ (09.11.2010), ուզուզ (16.11.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

* Ոչխարական*

Մի փարախում ավանդական ոչխարք եղել էին խելքահան:
Զարմանալու չկար բան, զի ոչխարներն անզուգական,
Ժամանակից վաղնջական գտել էին տուն ու հանգրվան
Երկրում այծոց բարոյական:
Ու խախտելով ամեն խրատ ու պատվիրան պապենական,
Անպատվելով անգամ անբիծ խաչասերման կապն սրբազան`
Ոչխարների սպիտակագեղմ տարեց արքան
Անսաց ձայնին սատանայի ու թաթ գցեց այծի կնկան:

Կաթ ու բրդի գիտակ-վարպետ, հինգ հարյուրի Մեծ Սպարապետ,
Ութ տասնամյա Թամո արքան մեկից լինում էր գլխահան,
Թե իր կողքին մաքի տեսներ ու մանրազնին չշոշափեր:
Իսկ երբ մեկ-մեկ Բախտն քմահաճ ձեռքից խլում էր չալաղաջ,
Ազիզը չէր հիասթափվում, հեռախոսը բրդից հանում, 
Պագշոտության գերի դարձած` զանգերով էր զվարճանում
Մինիստրության շենքերի տակ, կանչում փափուկ գրասենյակ,
Բարոյական այծոց խաբում, մարմնամասերը լպստում:
Ամառային մի շոգ օր արածում էր սիրատոչոր
Մինիստրության շենքի մոտ, մեկ էլ տեսավ մի ալոջ:
Ալոջ տեսավ, սիրտը թրթռաց, բերնի ջուրը վազեց-գնաց,
Ու շողերի տակ բարկ արևի ապուշ կտրեց շանթահարված:
Իսկ ալոջը անտեղյակ որոճում էր շարունակ,
Այսկողմ-անկողմ արագ քայլում, ընկերուհուն ակնկալում:
Այդպես անցավ մի քառորդ ժամ, Թամոն սառած պահում էր դամ,
Բայց սպասելու էլ ուժ չկար, տենչից դառնում էր խելագար:
Սմքած կուրծքը դուրս փքելով, քթի ակնոցը ուղղելով,
Հուշիկ քայլքով շարժվեց առաջ, սրտում մարմաջ, լեզվին` բարբաջ:
- Իմ հարգարժան ալոջ քույրիկ,- դիմեց էգին նա մտերմիկ,-
Էս շոգ-կրակին ի՞նչ ես անում, չլինի՞ քեզ գործ ես որոնում:
- Մեծապատիվ ոչխար հայրիկ, կարող եմ ես մանել իլիկ,
Աշխատանքից «օֆիսային» չի հրաժարվի և ոչ մի կին:
- Այս պարագան զարմանալի Երկնքի հետ աղերս ունի,-
Արտասանեց Թամո արքան ու խաչ հանեց երեք անգամ: -
Այս առավոտ նախարարից ստացել ենք մենք մի նախագիծ,
Քեզ, սիրելի ալոջ քույրիկ, կնշանակենք մենք մեծ ռոճիկ:
Քանի որ դու մանել գիտես, նախագծում կմասնակցես,
Ուստի համարդ բջջային ասա հիմա ինձ` Ազիզին:
- Օ՜, պատվելի Ազիզ հայրիկ, ինչքա՜ն բարի է քո սրտիկ,-
Հուզվեց ալոջը միամիտ ու գրպանից հանեց թուղթ ու մատիտ: -
Ահա համարն իմ բջջային, զանգիր շուտով ինձ արխային:
Ու այդ պահից տարօրինակ, խառնիճաղանջ ալոջի կյանքը դարձավ մեծ մղձավանջ:
Օրվա մեջ տաս-տասնհինգ անգամ զանգում էր նրան Թամո արքան,
Լպիրշ, զազիր խոսքեր ասում, յուր հոգեկանը խանգարում:
Առաջարկում էր վայրենին խալի նման կպնել դոշին,
Ուտել դմակ ու փորոտիք, ոտքերի տակ դառնալ փոշու հատիկ,
Ստինքներին մատաղ լինում, սիրո խոսքեր էր պահանջում:
Հասկանալով, որ գործ ունի թեթևաբարո մի լպիրշի,
Տարիք ու չափ չնկատող, իր սպիտակ բուրդն իսկ անարգող,
Անպարկեշտ ոչխարի հետ, որ թեև կոչվում է սպարապետ,
Չունի ոչ սրբություն, ոչ ամոք գեթ,
Ալոջն խոհեմ խորհրդակցեց ամուսնու հետ:
Որոշեցին միանգամից հարցը լուծել, բղջախոհին վնասազերծել:
Ու երբ հաջորդ առավոտյան կրկին զանգեց Թամո արքան,
Սկսեց երկար-բարակ ճառել, սեր ու բաղձանք խոստովանել,
Ալոջն իսկույն նրան ընդհատեց, ու այցելել առաջարկեց:
Ազիզն ականջներին չհավատաց, զարմանքից ողջ բուրդը եղավ թաց,
Հազիվ «այոն» իր մռլտաց, հետո փարախը իր գնաց:
Կաթ ու պանիրը պատրաստեց, կարմիր խալին փութով փռեց,
Հրամայեց ծառաներին մայել միասին էգի պատվին,
Դուռ, լուսամուտ մաքրել տվեց, անկողինն իր հարդարեց:
Ու թրթիռով պագշոտ սրտի սկսեց սպասել մայրամուտին:
Ժամերն լարված այդ սպասումի դառնում էին անտանելի,
Թամոն նորից չդիմացավ, զանգել տվեց այծի կնկան:
- Թոքդ ուտեմ, իմ Այծեմնիկ, մի խոսք ասա ինձ էրոտիկ,-
Հևհևալով, լեզուն հանած, գոռաց` կրքից խելագարված:
Որ պլանը իր չտապալի, այծն որոշեց պատասխանի,
«Սիրտդ ուտեմ, ջան իմ Ազիզ» ասաց իսկույն ձայնով թիթիզ:
Թամոն, հիացմունքից գժված, խնդիրք արեց` իջիր քիչ ցած:
- Երբ գամ փարախդ արքունական, խոսքով կանեմ քեզ ինքնասպան,-
Թրթռացող ձայնով ալոջն սպառնաց, իսկ Թամոյին դա սեր թվաց…
Երկու ժամ անց, մայրամուտին, փարախի մոտ կանգնեց տաքսին,
Այծազույգը տաքսուց իջավ, դմակապահին ներկայացավ:
Ալոջն իր ամուսնուն դրսում թողեց ու ինքն փարախ ուղևորվեց:
Հազիվ էր ներս մտել շեմից, Թամո արքան բռնեց ոտքից,
Լիզում էր` ինչը պատահի, կարծես ձողիկ էր նա աղի:
- Հանգստացի՛ր Ազիզ արքա, ճնշումդ հանկարծ չբարձրանա,
Արի՛, տեսնենք այծավարի մեր անելիքն ապագայի:
- Ի՜նչ մաշկ ունես, իմ Այծեմնի՛կ, օ՜, ինչպիսի՛ յուղոտ բդիկ,-
Չէր լսում նրան Թամո արքան,- ուտե՛նք իրար, ջանի՛դ ղուրբան:
Բանը բանից արդեն անցավ, ալոջը էլ չդիմացավ,
Դուռը բացեց մեկ հարվածով ու կատաղած գոռաց լացով.
Թա՛թդ քաշիր, կեղտոտ ոչխա՛ր, ետի՛ս անցիր պի՛ղծ խելագար,
Այդ ո՞ւմ ես սև թաթերդ գցում, մաքիի տե՞ղ ես ինձ դնում,
Պոռնի՛կ, տակա՛նք ու անզգա՛մ, ես քո բուրդը խուզե՛լ կտամ:
- Ձայնդ կտրի՛ր, հիստերիկ էծ, ես փող կտամ պարկով քեզ մեծ:
- Հազար դոլար էլ թե բերես, չեմ լռելու, մինչև դատվես:
- Հիմար ալոջ, դու չգիտես, ինչ իշխանության տեր եմ ես,
Ունեմ դիզած հարստություն, մեծ ու անչափ կարողություն,
Ես տիրակա՛լն եմ այստեղի...
- Նախագահն ես իմ ոտքերի՛,- գոռաց ալոջն ու վեր թռավ,
Թամոն դնչին քացի կերավ, փռվեց խալուն տնքտնքալով,
Ալոջը դուրս սուրաց լալով:
Ամուսինը ալոջի, մի ծառի տակ, ման էր գալիս անտեղյակ,
Մեկ էլ կինը, փրփրալով, իրեն փարվեց հեծկլտալով:
- Մի՛ հարցրու ինչ ոչ մի բան,- ասաց շեշտով հրամայական,-
Քշել տուր շուտ դեպ Սպանդարյան, տա՛ր ինձ բաժինը քննչական:
Ամուսինն չհամառեց, կնոջ պատվերը կատարեց,
Ու կես ժամից քննչականում ալոջը «բլանկ» էր լրացնում,
Արժանապատվությունն վերականգնում:
Մինչ ալոջն վիրավորված դատարանում ցուցմունք տար,
Քյարամ, Զադե ու Ասկյար դարձել էին նամակատար:
Շաբաթը մի քանի անգամ նամակ էին բերում, 
Մեծ-մեծ փողեր էին խոստանում:
Սակայն ալոջը պատվելի հավետ մնաց անդրդվելի:

Պառկած փափուկ իր անկողնում, Թամոն երազ էր տեսնում,
Իբր հուժկու, փրչոտ մի այծ եկավ-կանգնեց իր տան դիմաց,
Աչքերն կրակ ու բարկացած, հարցում արեց ձայնով կամաց.
- Ապրած կենաս, Թամո արքա, ո՞նց էր համը իմ կնկա…

----------

*e}|{uka* (08.11.2010), Ariadna (08.11.2010), einnA (08.11.2010), Gayl (13.11.2010), Kita (11.11.2010), Malxas (08.11.2010), Mark Pauler (10.11.2010), Moonwalker (08.11.2010), murmushka (08.11.2010), My World My Space (08.11.2010), Rhayader (08.11.2010), Sona_Yar (08.11.2010), SSS (08.11.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (08.11.2010), Yeghoyan (08.11.2010), Գաղթական (12.11.2010), Դեկադա (08.11.2010), Երվանդ (09.11.2010), ԿԳԴ (12.11.2011), Հայկօ (09.11.2010), Նաիրուհի (08.11.2010), ՆանՍ (09.11.2010), ուզուզ (16.11.2010), Ֆոտոն (08.11.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

*Cherchez  la femme*

   Ութսունամյա Ազիզի համար կյանքը դեռ նոր էր սկսվում: Կյանքն ուրախ, զվարթ, կանանցով լի… Էլ ի՞նչ էր պետք նրա պես ողջամիտ տղամարդուն:

   Նա նման չէր այն ծերունիներին, ում մասին սովորաբար ասում են` սեռական օրգաններից միայն աչքերն են մնացել: Կայտառ էր, կյանքով լի, սակայն, ավաղ, կյանքն անարդար էր գտնվել Ազիզի հանդեպ. լինելով գեղեցիկուհիներին նկատող, հոգով երիտասարդ, մարմնով առողջ և ծաղկունքի շրջան ապրող տղամարդ` Ազիզը ուներ  հիշողության պրոբլեմ, որի անունն էր սկլերոզ: Ասել է թե` վազում էր կանանց հետևից, բայց այ ինչի համար էր վազում` չէր հիշում:
Ամառային մի տաք երեկո Ազիզը իր վարորդի հետ շրջում էր քաղաքում:  Հանկարծ նկատեց մայթի վրա կանգած կանանց, ովքեր կայծակնային արագությամբ գրավեցին նրա ուշադրությունը: Վարորդին`  մեքենան կանգնեցնելու հրաման տրվեց: Ազիզը փորձեց լայն ժպտալ: Չստացվեց. բեղերը քիթը խուտուտ տվեցին և նա ծերունիներին արժանավայել`  լիաթոք փռշտաց: 
Մոտեցավ աղջիկներին: 
-Բարև ձեզ,- ժպիտի խղճուկ փորձեր անելով` ասաց Ազիզը:
-Բարև,- պատասխանեց աղջիկներից մեկը, ուշադիր նայելով Ազիզի Rolex մակնիշի ժամացույցին:
Մտքի փայլատակումը և բնազդը իրեն երկար սպասեցնել չտվեցին:
-Հա, ինչ էի ասում` աղջիկ ջան, ի՜նչ սիրուն ես, ի՜նչ լավն ես,- ոգևորված շարունակեց Ազիզը:
Աղջիկը ժպտաց` ցուցադրելով իր  հիասքանչ ատամնաշարը` 32 ծուռումուռ ատամներով հանդերձ.
-Է՛հ, ո՞ւմ ա պետք… Էս քանի տարի ա գործ ում ման գալիս, չե՛մ էլ գտնում,...
-Ես քեզ կօգնե՜մ,-պատրաստակամորեն ասաց Ազիզը:
-Վա՜յ, ես շատ շնորհակալ կլինեմ, իմ անունը Աննա ա,- ասաց աղջիկը, մտածելով`  “Էս ի՞նչ լավ օր ա էսօր…”
Ազիզի միտքը դեռ շարունակում էր վառ փայլատակել.
-Ես Ազիզ Թամոյանն եմ, նախարարությունում եմ աշխատում, ինձ քո նման խելացի ու սիրուն աղջիկներ են պետք:

Աղջիկը ավելի լայն ժպտաց` ասես փորձում էր ի ցույց դնել իր իմաստության ատամները:
-Համարս կուզե՞ք տամ, - պահը չէր ուզում ձեռքից  բաց թողնել աղջիկը:
-Հա, հա, բա ոնց չեմ ուզում…  Գրի, գրի էս թղթի կտորի վրա.. այ տենց, տո՛ւր ինձ, ցավդ տանեմ, դե գնացի ես, անպայման կզանգեմ,-վերցնելով թուղթը` Ազիզը հեռացավ:


_Երկու ժամ անց…_

   Ազիզը նստած էր հեռուստացույցի մոտ և նայում էր “ԱԼՄ” հեռուստաալիքը` մտքում աստվածացնելով Տիգրան Կարապետյանին` նա մտածում էր` կարելի է Կարապետիչին դարձնել եզդյաց պատվավոր քաղաքացի… մտամոլոր ձեռքը տարավ գրպանը, մատներով ինչ որ թուղթ շոշափեց: Հանեց թուղթը: Ուշադիր նայեց գրված հեռախոսահամարին: “Էս ո՞ւմ համարն ա”,- մտածում էր Ազիզը և ուշադիր զննում համարը` ասես ցանկանալով պատկերացնել հեռախոսահամարի տիրոջ դիմագծերը: 
-Վա՜յ, վալա՜ վալա՜, հիշեցիիիի՜, - փայլատակող աչքերով բացականչեց համայն եզդյաց առաջնորդը, - Վարթուշի համարն ա… վալա՛ վալա՛, Վարթո՜ւշ, - անսահման փաղաքշանք էր հորդում նրա աչքերից, - Վարթո՜ւշը…

_/Ծանոթություն` Վարդանուշ Մստոյան ծնվ. 1952թ.: Քսան տարի առաջ նրան բախտ էր վիճակվել լինել Ազիզ Թամոյանի սիրուհին, ասել է թե` Ազիզի հարեմի պատվավոր անդամ/_
-Վարթուշի համար ա... հեսա զանգեմ... Վարթո՜ւշս...
Հավաքեց հեռախոսահամարը: 
-Ալո՞,- լսվեց կանացի ձայնը հեռախոսագծի այն կողմում:
Հիշելով երբմնի “Վարթուշին” Ազիզը սկսեց.
-Վարթո՜ւշ, ա՛յ Վարթուշ ջան… ես քո ցա՛վը տանեմ… էսիչդ ուտեմ, էնինչդ ուտեմ… թո՜ւ… մոռացա… աղջի՛ Վարթո՜ւշ… էդ անտերների անունը ոնց էր, է՞…

-Ալո՞,-զարմացած կրկնեց մեզ արդեն ծանոթ Աննան:
-Աղջի՛ Վարթուշ… Ազիզն ա… դե Ազիզդ էլի…հեհե՜… էս ուր ես չկաս, ա՛յ աղջի… էսինչդ.. էնինչդ… աղջի՛… թո՜ւ.. էլի էդ անտերների անունը չեմ կարում հիշեմ… վաաա՜այ…
  “Էս մարդը ցնդվել ա… Բա որ մարդս իմանա, որ սենց մեկը ինձ զանգում … գլուխս կջարդի… թե խի համարս տվեցի սրան,”- գուշակելով հեռախոսազանգի “տիրոջը” մտածեց Աննան և անջատեց հեռախոսը:
  Հաջորդ զանգը իրեն երկար սպասեցնել չտվեց:
-Աղջի՛ Վարթուշ, ա՛յ Վարթուշ… Խի՞ ես անջատում… Արի մոտս էլի, ցա՛վդ տանեմ, քեզի շատ եմ կարոտել, - պնդում էր Ազիզ Թամոյանի սիրառատ ձայնը:
  “Քանի շուտ ա, ես սրանից պիտի պրծնեմ, թե չէ սա հա կյանքս կուտի,”-  գլխի ընկավ Աննան և հեռախոսը անջատելով` գնաց թերթերից մեկի խմբագրություն` պատմելու իր գլխին եկած պատմությունը: 
  Հասնելով խմբագրություն` Աննան իր դժբախտ պատմությունը պատմելու ընթացքում չէր մոռանում լաց լինելու, հեծկլտալու և աչքի պոչով ներկա գտնվող երիտասարդ լրագրողներից մեկին նայելու մասին:
  Իսկ Ազիզ Թամոյանը, ով հաջորդ օրն արդեն իսպառ մոռացել էր պատահածի մասին,  ամենայն ազնվությամբ պատմում էր մի այլ պատմություն` կապված դրամաշորթության հետ, որն  արդեն  լրիվ ուրիշ պատմություն էր և ուներ պատշաճ վաղեմություն:

----------

Kita (11.11.2010), Mark Pauler (10.11.2010), ministr (08.11.2010), Moonwalker (08.11.2010), Հայկօ (09.11.2010), Նաիրուհի (08.11.2010), ուզուզ (16.11.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

*Անհաս ցնորք իմ հոգու*

- Բժի˜շկ, օգնեք կնոջս,- բացականչեց հենց նոր աշխատասենյակ ներխուժած տղամարդը, որը թեև կիրթ էր երևում, բայց մոռացել էր դուռը թակելու մասին: Ավելին՝ նա այնքան շփոթված էր, որ չնկատեց սեղանի հետևի բազկաթոռին բազմած պատկառելի տարիքով ու արդեն սպիտակող մազերով բժշկին՝ փոխարենը խոսքն ուղղելով սեղանի մյուս կողմում աշակերտական աթոռին տեղավորված ուսանողին, որն ուսուցչի հետ ինչ-որ բան էր քննարկում:
Բժշկի համար սովորական էին նման այցելությունները. արդեն սովորել էր, որ հոգեբուժարանում բուժվողների հարազտները նույնիսկ ավելի խելագար էին, քան հիվանդներն իրենք: Պահպանելով նույն սառնասրտությունը, որով մինչ այդ ինչ-որ բան էր բացատրում ուսանողին՝ պատասխանեց.
- Բերե´ք նրան:
Տղամարդը դուրս եկավ, քիչ անց վերադարձավ՝ իր հետ մի կերպ ներս բերելով միջին տարիքի մի կնոջ, որը, երևում է, մինչ այդ մեքենայում փակված է եղել: Այլապես կօգտվեր այն կարճ ակնթարթից, երբ ամուսինը միջանցքում իրեն մենակ թողնելով մտել էր բժշկի մոտ, կփախչեր:
- Ի՞նչ գանգատներ ունեք,- առանց երկար-բարակ մտածելու և ուսանողին դուրս գալու նշան անելով սկսեց բժիշկը:
- Ես հիվանդ չեմ: Այ սրան տեսնու՞մ եք: Ուզում ա ինձ զոռով գժանոց բերած լինի, որ տունն ու էրեխեքիս ձեռիցս առնի:
- Տիկին, հանգստացեք, ոչ ոք չի ասում, թե հիվանդ եք: Ուզու՞մ եք՝ առանց Ձեր ամուսնու կզրուցենք:
- Բայց…
- Պարոն, կներեք: Ամեն դեպքում կարծում եմ, որ ավելի նպատակահարմար կլինի՝ դրսում սպասեք:
Ստիպված էր ենթարկվել:
- Կասե՞ք Ձեր անունը:
- Պասպորտով Նառա, բայց ինձ ասա Ազիզ: Իսկական Ազըզ եմ: Սենց ինձ սազում ա:
- Տիկին, ի՞նչ է Ձեզ անհանգստացնում:
- Ամուսինս գլխիս սարքում ա: Ու մենակ ինքը չի: Կարապետիչն էլ: Էրկուսով ուզում են ինձ վերացնեն: Շատ կեղտոտ ձևերով:
- Կարապետի՞չ:
- Հա, էն քո իմացածը:
- Որտե՞ղ եք հասցրել հանդիպել նրան: 
- Օգոստոսի 11-ին, Արշակունյաց փողոցում, մամուլի շենքի մոտ իմ ընկերուհուն պիտի հանդիպեի, ինձ մոտենում ա Կարապետիչը, բարեւում ա, ես նայում եմ՝ անծանոթ ա, ասում եմ՝ բարեւ ձեզ, ասում ա՝ բարեւ ձեզ, հարցնում ա՝ ինչի՞ ես կանգնել էստեղ, կարող ա՞ աշխատանք ես փնտրում, ասեցի՝ այո, լավ աշխատանք լինի, չեմ հրաժարվի: Կարապետիչն էլ ասեց՝ բա գիտեք, հաղորդավարիս գործից ազատել եմ, նորին եմ փնտրում:
- Իսկ Ձեր ամուսինն ի՞նչ կապ ունի Կարապետիչի հետ:
- Սպասի, սաղ հերթով: Ուրեմն գնում եմ տուն, մոտ երկու ժամ անցնում ա, զանգում ա, բա՝ ո՞ւր հասար, ես էլ ասի՝ ներողություն, ո՞ւմ հետ պատիվ ունեմ խոսելու, բա՝ Էդոյիդ հետ: Ասում եմ՝ Էդոն ո՞վ ա, շնչահեղձ լինելով ասում ա՝ Կարապետիչն ա:
Այստեղ Նառան սկսում է արտասվել: 
- Բժիշկ ջան, մեռնեմ ջանիդ, պատկերացնու՞մ ես: Ես հայ օջախի մայր, ինքը ինձ տենց բաներ ա ասում:
- Ո՞նց բաներ:
- Ձայնագրությունը կա, կարող եք լսել: Ասում ա՝ ցավդ տանեմ, կյանքիդ մեռնեմ, իմ մոտ խնդիր չունես, կգաս, ամեն ինչ լավ կլինի, տաքսուդ փողն էլ կտամ, ասում եմ՝ հա, հարց չկա, մենք մի փոքր ուշ կզրուցենք: անցնում ա մի 40-45 րոպե, զանգ ա գալիս: Ու տենց նույն օրը՝ երեք անգամ: Ես հասկացա, որ գործ ունեմ թեթեւաբարո, ոչ լուրջ, սրբություն ու տարիք չհարգող նսեմ ոչնչության հետ:
Նառան սկսում է հեծկլտալ: 
- Ես գիժ չեմ, այ բժիշկ ջան, մի բան արա, սրանց ձեռից պրծնեմ:
Բժիշկը նայում է ժամացույցին: Ինչ-որ շատ երկար ժամանակ տրամադրեց այս կնոջ:
- Սանիտա˜ր,- կանչում է:
Ներս է մտնում մի հաղթանդամ երիտասարդ:
- Նառային տար բաժանմունք, մարդուն ասա, թող ներս մտնի:
- Ազըզ,- ուղղում է:
Մինչ կհասկանար, թե ինչ է կատարվում, սանիտարը նրան ուղեկցում է այնտեղ, որտեղից փախչելն այնքան էլ հեշտ գործ չէ:
Մտնում է տղամարդը:
- Պարոն, Ձեր կնոջ վարքում երբվանի՞ց տարօրինակություններ նկատեցիք:
- Նա միշտ կասկածամիտ է եղել, բայց ամառվա վերջերին ամեն տեսակի չափ ու սահման անցավ: Պնդում էր, որ ոմն Էդուարդ Կարապետիչ իրեն հետևում է, ուզում է բռնաբարել: Նույնիսկ մի անգամ համոզեց, տարավ այդ մարդու գրասենյակ: Խնդրեց, որ ներքևում սպասեմ: Հետո ձենը գցեց գլուխը, բարձրացա: Հին բնակարան էր, դուռը բաց, ներսում մարդ չկար: Ասում էր՝ հենց նոր ստեղ էր, թևերս լպստում էր: Ստիպեց, որ գնանք ոստիկանություն, բայց հրաժարվեցի: Դրանից հետո սկսեց ինձ կասկածել, թե Կարապետիչի հետ համագործակցում եմ, ուզում եմ կործանել իրեն: Անտանելի էր դարձել: Ամբողջ օրը տանը կռիվ-ղալմաղալ էր: Եքա չափահաս էրեխեք ունենք: Արդեն ամաչում էին իրենց մորից:
- Իսկ հեռախոսազանգե՞րը: Նշում է, որ զանգել են իրեն:
- Նա ախր հեռախոս չունի: Այդ բոլոր խոսակցություններն ականջին թվում են:
Հաջորդ օրը: Բժիշկն ուսանողին բացատրում է. «Ցնորքն ընկալման խանգարում է իրական օբյեկտի բացակայությամբ, այսինքն՝ հիվանդը տեսնում, լսում, շոշափում է բաներ, որոնք իրականում գոյություն չունեն: Հատկապես հաճախ հանդիպում են լսողական ցնորքները… Մի հետաքրքիր հիվանդ ունենք: Կուզե՞ս տեսնել: Առանց պատասխանի սպասելու կանչում է.
- Սանիտա˜ր, Նառային բեր:
Մոտ կես րոպե անց քստքստացնելով, մի քիչ շշմած ու քթի տակ մրթմրթալով ներս է մտնում կինը:
- Նառա, ո՞նց եք այսօր:
- Նառա չէ, Ազըզ… Բժիշկ, ինձ ե՞րբ ես դուրս գրելու: Ես առողջ եմ:- Շրջվում է դեպի ուսանողը,- բալես, ես քո թայ էրեխա ունեմ: Արի մի բան արա, ինձ…
- Հիմա դրա ժամանակը չէ… Դուք ավելի լավ է պատմեք, թե ինչպես գնացիք Կարապետիչի գրասենյակ:
- Ո՞նց, մարդս ասե՞լ ա… ****** Բա դա մա՞րդ ա: Հլը դու մինչև էդ լսի… Հասկանալով, որ սա ինձ նորից սեր ա բացատրելու, միացնում եմ իմ հեռախոսի դիկտաֆոնը, ասում ա՝ ուտեմ ծիծիկներդ, խալ եղնիմ, դոշիդ եղնիմ, ոտքերիդ մեռնեմ, էսինչդ ուտեմ, էնինչդ ուտեմ, մի լավ բառ ասա՝ տրամադրությունս բարձրանա, սաղ ձայնագրած ա, ամբողջ մարմինս պարալիչի նման դողում ա, եւ ես, հասկանալով, որ արդեն բանն ինչ ա, ասեցի՝ խնդիր չկա, կգամ-կասեմ: Հետո ինքը ասում ա՝ ասա ուտեմ պ****դ, որ ես ինձ լավ զգամ, ես էլ հասկանում եմ, թե՝ սիրտդ ուտեմ, ես էլ ասում եմ՝ հա, Էդո ջան, սիրտդ ուտեմ, ինքն էլ ասում ա՝ մի քիչ իջի ներքեւ: Ես խելագարված ասեցի՝ կգամ քո գրասենյակ ու ընենց բառեր կասեմ, որ ամբողջ կյանքումդ կհիշես”: : Մարդուս թևից բռնեցի, տարա, ներքևում սպասացրեցի: Բարձրացա:
Դուռը բացելն ու ինձ վրա հարձակվելը մեկ եղավ, սկսեց թեւերս լպստել ու բարձրաձայն ցանկությունները հայտնեց… Ես նստա, ասեցի՝ կներեք, էլի, հեռախոսս անջատեմ, մեզ չխանգարեն, ու միացրի դիկտաֆոնս… Ընկել ա ձեռք ու ոտս, ասում եմ՝ հլա մի հատ հանգստացի, արի գործից խոսանք, ինքն էլ շնչակտուր, լեզուն դուրս գցած կոմպլիմենտներ ա անում՝ էս ինչ բդեր ունես, էս ինչ մաշկ ունես: Ես հազիվ ինձ զսպում եմ, Էդոն տեղից ռեզկի բարձրացավ, սկսեց լիզել թեւս, ես էլ դուռը բացեցի ու սկսեցի գոռալ, ասեցի՝ ո՞ւմ ես ձեռք գցում, այ պոռնիկ, տականք, ասի՝ ես քո գլուխը խուզել եմ տալու, գոռացի, որ բոլորը դուրս թափվեն: Ինձ ասավ սուս՝ մատներով գումար ցույց տալով, ասի՝ 10 հազար դոլար էլ տաս, չես պրծնելու, ասավ՝ ես եզդիների նախագան եմ, ասեցի՝ դու իմ ոտերի նախագահն ես…
- Փաստորեն Կարապետիչը եզդի է… չգիտեի:
- Հա բա ասում եմ: Մարդս էլ երևի: Մինչև հիմա չեմ իմացել: Ասի՝ արի, խփի սրան: Բարձրացավ վերև, արդեն փախել էր: Ասի՝ գնանք միլիցիա: Զոռով համոզեց, տուն տարավ: Բժիշկ ջան, ես չեմ, դու ես: Ի՞նչ կմտածես սրա մասին: Բա դրանից հետո էլ վերևի հարևանները հա խոսում են, թե դատի մի տուր մեր Կարապետիչ ախպորը: Համ էլ սաղ օրը ինձ են քննարկում: Ասում են՝ բ-ի մեկն ա: Բա ես հիմա ու՞մ դիմեմ: Ո՞նց էդ լկտիների հարցերը լուծեմ:
Բժիշկը շրջվում է դեպի ուսանողը
- Տեսնու՞մ ես: Լսողական ցնորքներ են: Շատ տիպիկ են: Հիվանդը ձայներ է լսում և դրանց հիման վրա զառանցանքներ կառուցում: 
- Այ բժիշկ ջան, ի՞նչ ձայներ: Ասում եմ՝ էս սաղ ձայնագրած կա: Առ, քեզ եմ տալիս:
Եվ գրպանից հանում է իր ցնորքների ձայնագրությունը:

----------

Kita (11.11.2010), Mark Pauler (10.11.2010), Moonwalker (08.11.2010), Հայկօ (09.11.2010), Նաիրուհի (08.11.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

*CIB Û ŞAŞ*

Առավոտ արևը դեռ չծագած, երբ աստղերն իրենց լուսավորության վերջին հետքն են փորձում թողնել երկնքի կապույտին, և ալարելով իրենց տեղը, նորից փորձելով, զիջում արևի շողերին, երբ դեռ աքաղաղն էլ չէր հասցրել իր առաջին ողջույնն ուղարկեր գյուղի քնկոտներին, բամբասանքների տարափը լցվեց գյուղամեջ, իսկ ավելի ճիշտ եզդի Թամոյի գլխին: Գյուղում նա միակն էր ազգությամբ եզդի, ոչ ոք չգիտեր թե երբ և ինչպես էր Թամոն հայտնվել իրենց գյուղում, բայց բոլորն էլ լավ գիտեին նրա չափազանց կարևոր գործերի մասին: Ասում էին, թե Թամոն ալամ աշխարհի եզդիների նախագահն է և այդպես է եղել նրա ամբողջ կյանքում, նա աշխարհին հայտնի է որպես դոկտոր-պրոֆեսոր ու հիմա էլ վերևներում հարգելի մարդ է: Ասում էին նաև, որ նա ղարաբաղյան պատերազմում եզդիների 5-հարյուրյակի սպարապետ է եղել, այդ տարիներին թիկունքում անձնուրաց աշխատանքի և անբասիր զինվորական ծառայության համար պարգևատրվել է շքանշաններով, մեդալներով ու նմանատիպ այլ փայլփլուն առարկաներով: Նրա ջահել կյանքի «արկածների» ու ներկայիս «հեղինակության» մասին գյուղում լեգենդներ էին շրջում: Ոչ մի կնոջ կողքից անտարբեր չէր անցնում, բարի աջողումն ասելուց հետո անպայման ժպտում ու մի լավ բան էր ասում ցանկացած կնոջ, հաշվի չառնելով թե ում մայրն է, քույրը կամ կինը: Կարելի է ասել ավելի շատ շփվում էր գյուղի կանանց, քան տղամարդկանց հետ: Ոչ ոք չգիտեր նա կին, երեխաներ կամ որևէ ազգական երբևէ ունեցել է, թե ոչ, բայց բոլորն էլ լավ գիտեին, որ հիմա նա իր տանն ապրում է մենակ, արդեն հմտացել է տնային գործերում, տնտեսությամբ ինքնուրույն է զբաղվում` ավլում, մաքրում, եփում, արդուկում, ու չմոռանանք, չափազանց կարևոր գործերով հաճախ է լինում, ինչպես ինքն է ասում մըյրաքաղաքում: Եվ ահա հենց իր չափազանց կարևոր գործերի համար մըյրաքաղաք կատարած այցելություններից մեկի պատճառով էլ հայտնվել էր գյուղի կանանց գլխավոր բամբասանքի առանցքում: Լուրը գյուղ հասավ լուսադեմին, մեկն ասում էր թե քաղաքից մի ոստիկան է եկել ու եզդի Թամոյին է փնտրում, մյուսն ասում էր թե մեկը չի, մի քանիսն են ու անպայման ձերբակալելու են, իսկ ավելի խելացիները (եթե կարելի է այդպես անվանել նրանց) փորձում էին գուշակել, թե ինչի համար են փնտրում, մեկն ասում էր երևի օրենքն է խախտել, մեկ ուրիշի կարծիքով նրա չափազանց կարևոր գործերի պատճառով է, մինչև կեսօր արդեն ամբողջ գյուղը խոսում, ենթադրում, պատկերացնում էր, թե ինչպես է եզդի Թամոն բռնաբարել ոմն Գայուշի: Ու մինչև իրիկուն գյուղում զանազան լեգենդներ հյուսվեց Թամոյի կատարածի շուրջ: Իսկ թե ինչ ասաց կամ արեց հենց ինքը` Թամոն կիմանանք քիչ անց: 

Թամոն քնած էր, երբ դուռը թակեցին: Չէր ուզում շուտ արթնանար, ու որ շատ ավելի վատ էր դուրս գար անկողնուց, բայց թակոցին ավելացավ նաև տղամարդու բամբ ձայնը: Տեսնելով, որ այլ հնար չկա, դուրս թռավ մահճակալից, դեպի վեր ոլորեց երկար բեղերը և արագ սլացավ դռան ուղղությամբ: 
- Դո՞ւք եք քաղաքացի Թամոն, - հարցրեց ոստիկանական համազգեստով, բարձրահասակ տղամարդը:
- Ե՛ս եմ, - պատասխանեց քնաթաթախ Թամոն, ու հորանջելով սովորության համաձայն կրկին անգամ դեպի վեր ոլորեց բեղերը, - ինչո՞վ կարող եմ օգնել:
- Ստորագրե՛ք ահա այստեղ և վերցրեք … , - ոստիկանը շարունակում էր խոսել, բայց Թամոն չլսեց նրան այլ հարցրեց այս անգամ գլուխը քորելով.
- Ի՞նչը, սա՞:
- Ս՛ա, - պատասխանեց տղամարդը ու նորից ուզում էր բացատրել թե երբ, ինչի համար և ուր պիտի գնա Թամոն, բայց նորից կիսատ մնաց, որովհետև Թամոն արդեն հասցրել էր ստորագրել, վերցնել թղթի կտորը, որն իրեն էր մեկնել ոստիկանության աշխատակիցը, և փակել դուռը դրսում թողնելով նրան:

Քիչ ուշ, երբ արդեն կարելի է ասել Թամոն արթնացել էր, կարդաց ոստիկանի բերած թղթի կտորին գրվածն ու հասկացավ, որ պետք է ներկայանա ոստիկանատուն, առավոտյան ժամը տասին, ինչ-որ Գայուշի բռնաբարության փորձի համար: Ու հանկարծ սկսեց մտածել` Թամոն ես եմ, լավ է, ոստիկան, Գայուշ, բռնաբարել, վատ է, շա՜տ վատ է: Սառը քրտինք անցավ ողջ մարմնով, աչքերը դուրս պրծան իրենց բներից.
- Ի-ի-ի՞նչ, բըռ-բըռ-բըռնաբարե՞լ, - ինքն իրեն խոսեց Թամոն, ու մինչ կփորձեր հասկանալ թե ինչ է կատարվում, ուշաթափվեց ընկավ գետնին: Երբ ուքի եկավ, արդեն կեսօր էր: Մեկ անգամ ևս կարդաց ու համոզվեց, որ իրեն իրոք ոստիկանատուն են կանչել, ուզեց հիշել Գայուշն ով է, ինչացու է, բայց ոչ մի բան մտքին չեկավ, որոշեց ամեն ինչ պարզել առավոտյան:
Հաջորդ օրը, երբ հասավ ոստիկանատուն Գայուշն արդեն հասցրել էր ամենքին ու ամեն ինչ, այն էլ մի քանի անգամ պատմել եղածը, և ըստ նրա պատմածների եզդի Թամոն աշխատանք առաջարկելու միջոցով խաբել էր իրեն ու փորձել բռնաբարել: Իսկ թե ինչպես էր կատարվել այդ փորձված բռնաբարությունը, կիմանանք քաղաքացի Գայուշի ցուցմունքներից, որ բարձրաձայն կարդում էր ոստիկանության աշխատակիցը եզդի Թամոյին գործին ծանոթացնելու նպատակով: Մոտավորապես այսպես էր պատմել Գայուշը. «Փողոցում կանգնած սպասում եմ ընկերուհուս, ինձ է մոտենում տարեց մի տղամարդ ու առանց դես ու դեն ընկնելու աշխատանք է առաջարկում իր գրասենյակում, ես համաձայնվում եմ, ու հաջորդ օրն առավոտյան պատրաստվում աշխատանքի գնալու: Գնում եմ իր նշած հասցեով տեսնում եմ գրասենյակ է, բայց մարդ չկա, մտածում եմ այս ի՞նչ տեսակ գրասենյակ է, եթե ոչ ոք չի աշխատում, մեկ էլ ներս է մտնում եզդի Թամոն, բանալիով փակում է դուռն ու անցնում գործի, չմոռանալով իր գործողությունները համեմել այսպիսի խոսքերով. Վա՜յ, ես քո ջանին մեռնիմ, ղուրբանդ էղնիմ, էս ինչ սիրուն ոտեր ունես, ուտեմ ծիծիկդ, խալ էղնիմ դոշիդ էղնիմ, ոտքերիդ մեռնիմ … : Հետո ինքն ասեց՝ ասա ուտեմ սիրտդ , որ ես ինձ լավ զգամ, ես էլ ասում եմ՝ հա, Թամո ջան, սիրտդ ուտեմ, ու մտածում եմ ոնց դուրս գամ էս իրավիճակից, ինքն էլ ասեց՝ մի քիչ իջի ներքև, աչքերս թռան ճակատիս, ո՞նց թե ներքև իջի, էլ չդիմացա, քացով տվի եզդին ընկավ, դուռը բացեցի, դուրս փախա գրասենյակից, ու միանգամից եկա այստեղ վիրավորված պատիվս ու արժանապատվությունս վերականգնելու համար»: 

Ի պատասխան Գայուշի մեղադրանքների եզդի Թամոն էս որ լսեց, տեղից վեր ցատկեց, դեպի վեր փորձեց ոլորել անզորությունից արդեն երկար ժամանակ ներքև կախված երկար բեղերը, մի քայլ առաջ եկավ ու կմկմալով սկսեց. 
- Հա-հարգելի, ընկեր, պարոն ոստիկան զրպարտանք է, խա-խաբում է, ես ազնիվ, 80 տարեկան, դոկտոր-պրոֆեսոր և վերջապես նա-նախագահ մարդ եմ, ինձ բոլորն են հարգում, ես ինչի՞ պիտի նման բան անեմ: Ես օգնում եմ իր նմաններին, ժպտում ու հաճոյախոսում եմ, առանց նրանց վիրավորելու, ես կանանց հարգել գիտեմ:
- Ձեր հաճոյախոսությունների ժամանակ առաջարկե՞լ եք համտեսել իր մարմնի որոշ հատվածներ, - ժպիտը չթաքցնելով հարցրեց ոստիկանը:

Թամոն լռեց ու գլուխը կախեց, բայց ոչ թե վերն ասվածի հետ համաձայն լինելու պատճառով, այլ հիշել էր Գայուշին ու այս ամբողջ պատմության սկիզբը: Ամեն ինչ այլ կերպ էր եղել: Գայուշին իրոք ինքն աշխատանք էր առաջարկել, որովհետև դեպքից մի քանի օր առաջ աղջիկն ինքն էր Թամոյից փող խնդրել, հակառակ դեպքում սպառնացել էր, որ կգնա ոստիկանություն ու կանի այն ինչն արդեն արել է: Թամոն չէր հավատացել նրան, բայց քանի որ տեսել էր աղջիկն օգնության կարիք ունի, և հնարավոր է, որ իրոք գումար է հարկավոր, նրան առաջարկել է աշխատել իր գրասենյակում: 

Երկար-բարակ քննարկումներից, տարբեր փաստարկումներից, հարևան - բարեկամների վկայություններից հետո ոստիկանության աշխատակիցները եկել էին այն համոզման, որ եզդի Թամոն իսկապես անմեղ է: Ճիշտ է, նա իր ողջ կյանքի ընթացքում երբեք կանանց անուշադրության չի մատնել, բայց և ոչ մի անգամ ոչ մի կնոջ չի էլ փորձել վիրավորել, իսկ Գայուշն այսպիսի եղանակով արդեն հասցրել է մի քանի տարեց տղամարդկանցից գումար ստանալ: 

Չափազանց կարևոր գործերի պատճառով իր հարգանք - պատիվը մըյրաքաղաքում կորցրած ու նաև վերականգնած եզդի Թամոն մի քանի օր գյուղից բացակայելուց հետո գլուխը բարձր հետ վերադարձավ և շարունակեց ապրել առաջվա նման, միայն թե հիմա նա արդեն զգուշանում էր կանանցից, նրանց սիրունիկ դեմքից ու խունջիկ - մունջիկ քայլվածքից, ու ամեն անգամ երբ ցանկանում էր մի որևէ հաճելի բան ասել որևէ կնոջ, նախօրոք մտածում էր արդյոք արժե ասել, թե այնուամենայնիվ, լռելն ավելի լավ է:

----------

Ariadna (08.11.2010), Yeghoyan (08.11.2010), Հայկօ (09.11.2010), Նաիրուհի (08.11.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

*Թռիչքներ երազում և հար..եմում*

Վույ աման աման 
Առաջնորդ լինելուց լավ բան...

*Արար 1*

Սարերում հանգիստ արածում է ոչխարի հոտը, հովվի ու հավատարիմ գամփռի աչալուրջ … խռմփոցի տակ, որոնք չէին էլ կասկածում, որ այդ ժամանակ Երևան քաղաքում..

(բարձր երաժշտություն)
Վույ աման աման, ջան ամաաան,
Թագավոր լինելուց լավ բաանն..

80-ին մոտ, թավ բեղերով, սուլթանի շորերով, չալմայով, դաշույնը… ատամների մեջ պահած ոմն մեկը սպասում է հարեմի գալստյանը: Քիչ անց ներս են մտնում մի խումբ երփներանգ կանայք:


(Ոմն մեկը) Օօօֆֆֆ, էլի սրանք, վալա վալա: Ռա’դ եղեք:

Հարեմ կոչեցյալ խումբը ինչպես գալիս է այդպես էլ քոռ ու փոշման գնում է: 

(Ոմն մեկը` ինքն իրեն) Սենց չի լինի այ մարդ: Ինչքան կարելի ա : Ամբողջ աշխարհն առաջա գնում,  ես` առաջնորդս, մնամ սրանց հույսի՞ն: Արդեն քանի տարիաաա: Սրանց հլա գառնուկ ժամանակից եմ ճանաչում: Արդեն աչքերս փակ, հոտով կարող եմ ասել ով ովա: Բա հետո՞: Չէ, եթե ուզում ես մի բանի հասնես, պետք է մենակ հասնես: Դրա համար ` ԱՌԱՋ:

*Արար 2*

Ոմն մեկը (հետայսու` առաջնորդը) տխուր տրտում կերպարանափոխվում է, ատամների արանքից մի կերպ հանում դաշույնը (անիրավը մնացել էր պրոթեզի խորխորատներում), հագնում քաղաքացիական առաջնորդական հանդերձանքը, կապում փողոցի պատահական ժամացույց ծախողներից գնած Rolex ժամացույցը և դուրս գալիս փողոց` պատվելու քաղաքը իր ներկայությամբ և տեսնում «մե կարմրաթուշ հուրի փերի»:

(Առաջնորդ` մտքում) Յա, վալա վալա, էս ինչ հաջողություն էր այ մարդ: Ազիզ ջան դե քեզ տեսնեմ, ջահել ժամանակներդ հիշի ու առա’ջ:


(Առաջնորդ) Բարև կյանքս, հե հե: 
(Հուրի փերի) Բարև Ձեզի:
(Առաջնորդ) Կարող է գործ ուզես, հարեմակարգիչի հետ գործ անելու գերազանց իմացությամբ աշխատող եմ ման գալիս իմացա՞ր: 
(Հուրի փերի) Վըյիիիի, հի հի հի: Բա ոնց չեմ ուզի: 2 ամիս սովորել եմ…
(Առաջնորդ` մտքում) Վայ դմակդ ուտեեեմմմմ.....
(Առաջնորդ` արդեն ոչ մտքում)  Յա, Ազիզը մեռնի սովորածիդ, դե համարդ հրամայի խփեմ հեռախոսիս մեջ…
(Հուրի փերի` հմայված, «բախտի տերը թաղեմ» դեմքով) Հրամայում եմ` խփա’:


*Արար 3*

Հուրի փերի-ն հորական տնից առավոտվա չվերթով ստացած խառը կանաչի է մաքրում և հեռախոսը զանգում է` “Աշտարակի պոպոքը, Հմայակի սապոգը, Հմայա…”

(Հուրի փերի)  Այլո
(Առաջնորդ)  Կյա՞նք:
(Հուրի փերի) Դուն ո՞վ իս:
(Առաջնորդ) Ազիզդա’: Ու՞ր ես ախչի: 
(Հուրի փերի) Կարոտել ես հաաա՞: Հի հի հի հի: Թաղեմ բոյդ:
(Առաջնորդ` 5-րդ երկնքում) Մեռնեմ քեե… Իմանում ես, ստեղ հերթը կանգնելա,  բոլորն ուզում են աշխատեն, բայց ես ասում եմ չէէէ ուրիշնա ընդունվել:  Շտապ արի ծիծ... եռնակի թևով: Տաքսու փողն էլ տամ, մենակ թե արի:
(Հուրի փերի` մտքում) Յաաա, մալադեց ախչի, ինչ կպելա կպել, տենում ես ոնցա պլոկվոմ քո համար, հի հի հի  :Smile: Այ թե Թութուշը տեսներ, թե չէ չոբանից էն կողմ բան չի կպցրել հլա: Ինչ անենք 80 տարեկանա, տատս ասում էր փոխարենը սրանք ամեն անգամ գիտեն վերջին անգամնա, էն ինչեեեր են անում: Լավ բա հիմա ի՞նչ անեմ: Գնա՞մ: Բա որ երկու ոտիցս կապեն ու մորթեն: Մեր գեղի վիվասելի Գուգուշն ասում էր հեռախոսս կարողա զապիս անի, բռնեմ զապիս անեմ, նավսյակի կմիացնեմ... Բայդ հլա թող գործի ընդունի մնացածը հետո` մարդուս ականջը խուլ:
(Հուրի փերի) Այլանդա՞կ: Հի հի հի.. 
(Առաջնորդ) Հա ուտեմ....
(Հուրի փերի) Ի՞նչ ուտես:
(Առաջնորդ) Ուշադրություն մի դարձրու, նոր տանձ էին բերել ասում էին կուտե՞ս...
(Հուրի փերի)Հաաա.. դե հեսա գալիս եմ, տեղս բռնի չգրավեն:
(Առաջնորդ` սուլթանի խալաթը հագնելով) Արիիի, արիիի արի տեղերդ բռնեմ.... հո հո հո

*Արար 4*

Առաջնորդը հարեմային վիճակներում է` սուլթանի խալաթ, չալմա, դաշույնը կորել էր, չգտավ, պրոթեզների արանքում ծալովի դանակ է...

(Առաջնորդ) Քյարա՜մ, Ասկյա՜ր, ու՞ր եք հառամզադեք:
(Ք., Ա.) Հարեմանոցդ, օ՜ մեր առաջնորդ:
(Առաջնորդ) Հուրի փերիս ուրա արա, չեկա՞վ:
(Ք.Ա.) Հենց նոր եկավ, գնանք հարեմավիրենք ներս:

Ներս է մտնում Հուրի-Փերին` զուգված-զարդարված` մանուշակագույն զուգագուլպա, վարդագույն սվիտերատիպ մի բան` մեծ ծակերով, կանաչ կրծկալ` առանց ծակերի, երկնագույն կարճ շրջազգեստ` բնական ճամպրուկը քողարկելու ակնհայտ մտադրությամբ:

(Առաջնորդ) Վայ քու....
(Հուրի փերի) Էդ ու՞մ ասիր:
(Առաջնորդ) Մեռնեմ քե, արի մոտիկ, լավ չեմ տեսնում, հի հի հի
(Հուրի փերի) Սպասի հլա, հարեմակարգիչն ու՞րա բա:
(Առաջնորդ) Հարեմը սայա, ստեղի կարգիչն էլ ես եմ, մեռնեեեեմ ծիծիկներիդ, արի ուտեմ....
(Հուրի փերի` գրգռվածա-վախեցածառը վիճակում) Ախ դու քյոփաաակկ... հեռու՛ տար լեզուդ:
(Առաջնորդ` ինքնամոռաց) Օ՜ իմ Ժոզեֆինա,

Տատու լինեմ ուսիդ,
Խալ լինեմ դոշիդ,
 Դմակ լինեմ …

Չռփ՜...
(Հուրի փերի` ապտակելով) Տո ոչխարի ցավ, էդ ինչ արքայությունա մտքով անցել?
(Առաջնորդ` կրկին ինքնամոռաց) Հանիիի՜ շորերդ...

Չռփ՜....
(Հուրի փերի` արդեն հրաժեշտ տված Փեփրուշ մորքուրի Վոլգոգրադսկից ուղարկած սվիտերին) Տո կճղակավոր թևս հո եղինջ չի լիզում ե՜ս…. 

(Առաջնորդ` արդեն վտանգավոր հասարակության համար) Յուբկեեեդ արի հանեեեմ.....
(Հուրի փերի` ամբողջ սենյակով մեկ տրտինգ տալով) Պամագիծեեեե՜՜՜.....
(Առաջնորդ` նեանդերթալյան որսորդների արթնացած բնազդով) Հռիիիիի՜, այսինքն յահուու՜…. Թալեմ բռնեմ, թալեմ բռնեմ…. Բռնեմ …. Քյարաաամ, Ասկյաաաարրր դեմը բռնեեեեքքք....

Հուրի փերին, տեսնելով որ արդեն բռնելու են իրեն, դիմում է խորամանկության` սպասում է մինչև գա հասնի իրեն, ձեռքերը դնի մի երկու տեղ, ուշադրությունը շեղվի ու էդ պահին ԳՄՓ-ԶՆԳԳԳԳԳԳԳԳԳԳԳ………. Բռնցքամարտում արգելված հարված` այն էլ ոտքով!!! KO!!!! 1-2-3-4…..


Առաջնորդն արթնանում է մամուլի ասուլիսում:

----------

Ariadna (08.11.2010), einnA (08.11.2010), Malxas (08.11.2010), Moonwalker (08.11.2010), Rhayader (08.11.2010), Yeghoyan (08.11.2010), Էլիզե (08.11.2010), Հայկօ (09.11.2010), Մանուլ (12.11.2010), Նաիրուհի (08.11.2010), ՆանՍ (09.11.2010), Ֆոտոն (08.11.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

*Մի սիրո պատմություն*

Մենք սիրում էինք իրար: Ընկերուհիներս ինձ բացատրում էին, որ եզդիների հետ գործ չունեմ, որ նրանց վրայից ոչխարի հոտ է գալիս, որ, միևնույն է, ինձ հետ չի ամուսնանա, որ ես նրա ոչ առաջինն եմ, ոչ վերջինը, որ նա ոչ միայն կանանց, այլև տղամարդկանց, ավելի ճիշտ՝ փոքրիկ տղաների նկատմամբ անտարբեր չէ, և այլն, այլն: Նույնիսկ ասում էին, թե նա հեռախոսով սեքսի սիրահար է, և իր պահանջները բավարարելու նպատակով երբեմն պատահական համարներ էր հավաքում: Իսկ ես նրանց լսելու ցանկություն չունեի, որովհետև մինչև եզդիների նախագահ Ասկյար Ռզգոյանն ինձ համար աշխարհի ամենագրավիչ տղամարդն էր, չնայած եզդիների առաջին տիկինը դառնալու հավակնություններ չունեի: 
Մենք ծանոթացանք աշնանային մի քնքուշ երեկո, երբ թախծոտ աչքերս թաց ասֆալտին հառած շարժվում էի տուն՝ տրտմած մտորելով իմ կորած հույսերի մասին: Հենց այդ պահին էր, երբ Ասկյարն իր սլացիկ կազմվածքով առաջս կտրեց և հարցրեց, թե արդյոք աշխատանք եմ փնտրում: Բարձրացրի արցունքներից թացացած հոգնած աչքերս և ոչինչ չպատասխանեցի: Գերվել էի նրա հպարտ կեցվածքով, իմաստությունը խորհրդանշող սպիտակած մազերով և զգլխիչ բուրմունքով: Սակայն ոչինչ չկարողացա ասել: Քայլերս արագացրեցի առանց հետ նայելու, հասա տուն՝ զգալով սրտիս տրոփյունը, անընդհատ մտածելով նրա մասին: Երևում է՝ նրա սրտում էլ էր ինչ-որ բան կատարվել, որովհետև երկու օր անց գտնում է համարս ու զանգահարում: 
Մենք սկսում ենք հանդիպել: Սկզբում երկչոտ աղջնակի պես խուսափում էի նրա մեղմ գուրգուրանքներից: Հետո կամաց-կամաց սկսեցի տրվել: Զանգում էր գիշերվա ժամը երեքին, երբ կենդանի մարդու շշուկ չէր լինում, տենչանքով լի ձայնով կարտասաներ. «Ուտեմ ծիծիկներդ, խալ եղնիմ, դոշիդ եղնիմ, գաղտնի տեղերդ ուտեմ, աչուկդ ուտեմ, կյանքիդ մեռնեմ, սրտիդ մեռնեմ, իմ անուշ գանձ, իմ հրեշտակ, իմ կյանքի իմաստ»: Լսում էի և ամոթխած հարսի պես ամաչում պատասխանել: 
Մի անգամ էլ զանգեց և աղերսագին խնդրեց, որ գնամ իրենց տուն: Երբ հասա, դուռը բացեց, ինձ առավ գրկի մեջ ու սկսեց կրքոտ համբուրել: Այդ պահին աշխարհի ամենաերջանիկ մարդն էի: Նույնիսկ թույլ տվեցի, որ կրծքերս շոշափի: Չնկատեցի, թե ինչպես ինձ ազատեց հագուստի ծանրությունից և տիրացավ մարմնիս: 
Մեր հանդիպումները շարունակվեցին մինչև դեկտեմբեր: Դրանից հետո ցրտաշունչ ձմեռն ավելի զորեղ գտնվեց, ու մի օր հանդիպման գալուց առաջ Ասկյարը սառեց դռան առաջ, մեռավ: Սկսվեցին վշտի իմ անվերջանալի օրերը: Առավոտից երեկո արցունք էի թափում, աղեկտուր կանչում նրան, գիշերները լուռ շրջում սենյակումս՝ սպասելով նրա զանգին…
Կարճ ժամանակ անց իմացա, որ որովայնիս մեջ Ասկյարի որդին է զարգանում: Ուրախությանս չափ չկար: Ինը ամիս անց ծնվեց փոքրիկս՝ նրա զգլխիչ բուրմունքով, ոչխարի բրդով և ականջներս շոյող ձայնով: Իսկ ժողովուրդը տարածում էր, թե բռնաբարությունից էի հղի մնացել:

----------

Ariadna (08.11.2010), Malxas (08.11.2010), Հայկօ (09.11.2010), Նաիրուհի (08.11.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

Մաղթում եմ հետաքրքիր գրական-ստեղծագործական քննարկումներ :Smile:

----------


## ivy

Քանի գնում, գրողները կատարելագործվում են, շատ հավես տարբերակներ կային, ահագին ծիծաղել եմ:  :Jpit: 
Ամենախոխմը ինձ համար էն «ուտեմ էսիմ ինչդ»-ի տարբեր մեկնաբանություններն ու խաղարկումներն էին՝ ամեն տարբերակում մի զավեշտական էրոտիկա սարքելով:  :LOL: 

Հոդվածը զավեշտի տարրեր ուներ իր մեջ, ու իմ կարծիքով, էն տարբերակներն են շահել, որոնք կարողացել են էդ զավեշտը պահպանել ու դեռ զարգացնել:  :Smile: 

Հավանած տարբերակները.

*«Ոչխարական»*
Ռեսպեկտ՝ մտահղացման ու շարադրանքի համար:  :Smile:  Թեև հանգերը ոչ միշտ էին լավ բռնում, բայց էդ հեչ, մնացած ամեն ինչը դրա տեղը հանում էր:  :Hands Up:  Երևի ամենաշատը հենց էս տարբերակն եմ հավանել:  :Smile: 

*"Cherchez la femme"*
Կատարվածի սկլերոզային մեկնաբանությունը ինձ շատ դուր եկավ:  :Smile:  Շատ լավն էր մտահղացումն էլ, գրելաոճն էր: Թեև մի քանի տեղ հումորը էդքան էլ սրտովս չէր, բայց դրա փոխարեն մի քանի ուրիշ տեղ ձայնով ծիծաղել եմ:  :Jpit:  Ապրի գրողը:  :Smile: 

*«Թռիչքներ երազում և հար..եմում»*
Ինձ դուր եկավ հումորային պիես ստեղծելու համարձակությունը:  :Smile:  Որպես պիես՝ կատարյալ չէր, բայց ինձ միևնույն է դուր է եկել:  :Smile:  Մեջը համ հեքիաթային տարրեր կային, համ կատակային, համ էլ կարգին էրոտիկ:  :Jpit: 


Մնացած տարբերակների մասին.

*«Կորած Երազը»*
Էս պատմության ընտանեկան-ամուսնական սյուժեն ինձ էդքան էլ դուր չեկավ, ու մի տեսակ չկարողացա կապել հոդվածի հետ: Համ էլ դժվարությամբ կարդացի... Ամենադժվարը էս տարբերակն եմ ընթերցել:

*«Անհաս ցնորք իմ հոգու»*
Ինձ թվում է՝ Ակումբի հոգեբույժը չի էլ փորձել թաքցնել, որ հեղինակը հենց ինքն է:  :Wink:  Պատմվածքի մասին: Հմմմ... Սրտովս չէր: Շատ էր բժշկական, միջի հումորը նյարդարդայնացնող էր մի տեսակ, չգիտեմ ինչի: Մի խոսքով, էդքան էլ չեմ հավանել...

*"CIB Û ŞAŞ"*
Էս իսկապես վերագի՞րն է, թե՞ ինչ-որ ֆոնտերի խնդիր է առաջացել:  :Huh:  Առաջին նախադասությունը մինչև կարդացի, արդեն քիչ էր մնում շնչահեղձ լինեի... Շատ բառեր, շատ-շատ բառեր... Անմեղ ու քնքուշ բիձուկի պատմությունն էլ չհավանեցի:  :Sad: 

*«Մի սիրո պատմություն»*
Էս պատմությունից, անկեղծ ասած, նեղվել եմ:  :Sad:  Էլ ի՞նչ ասեմ: Երևի գրողը շատ ջահել է, ռոմանտիկ ու սիրում է արցունքոտ, ստանդարտ սիրային սյուժեներ: Դա ամեն ինչ արդարացնում է:  :Smile:  Է՜հ, ջահելություն...


Իսկ ընդհանուր՝ ապրեք բոլորդ: Զգացվում է, որ ոչ մի տարբերակ հենց էնպես չի գրվել, բոլորի վրա լավ աշխատանք է տարվել. ահագին հաջող են շարադրված՝ իրենց ոճի ու սյուժեի ֆորմատում: Հեչ չէի սպասում, որ էսքան տարբերակներ կլինեն և էսքան բազմազան:  :Smile:

----------

Ամպ (08.11.2010), Հայկօ (09.11.2010)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> *«Մի սիրո պատմություն»*
> Էս պատմությունից, անկեղծ ասած, նեղվել եմ:  Էլ ի՞նչ ասեմ: Երևի գրողը շատ ջահել է, ռոմանտիկ ու սիրում է արցունքոտ, ստանդարտ սիրային սյուժեներ: Դա ամեն ինչ արդարացնում է:  Է՜հ, ջահելություն...


Այվի ջան, դու էստեղ ռոմանտիկա ու ստանդարտ սիրային սյուժե տեսնո՞ւմ ես  :LOL:  Ես որ՝ չէ  :Xeloq: 




> Կարճ ժամանակ անց իմացա, որ որովայնիս մեջ *Ասկյարի* որդին է զարգանում: Ուրախությանս չափ չկար: Ինը ամիս անց ծնվեց փոքրիկս՝* նրա զգլխիչ բուրմունքով, ոչխարի բրդով և ականջներս շոյող ձայնով:* Իսկ ժողովուրդը տարածում էր, թե բռնաբարությունից էի հղի մնացել:

----------

Հայկօ (09.11.2010)

----------


## ivy

> Այվի ջան, դու էստեղ ռոմանտիկա ու ստանդարտ սիրային սյուժե տեսնո՞ւմ ես  Ես որ՝ չէ


Դե վերջում ինչ-որ թե փորձեր են եղել ստանդարտ ռոմանտիկայից դուրս գալու, բայց, իմ կարծիքով, ամբողջ քաղցր-մեղցր սիրային սյուժեից հետո դա ոնց որ հեչ չկպնող դետալ էր...

Հ.Գ. Կամ էլ ուղղակի ինձ չի հասել իմաստը, էդ էլ կա  :Pardon:

----------


## Ամպ

Մի քիչ մանրամասն կգրեմ առաջին և երկրորդ՝ իմ կարծիքով հոդվածում նկատվող զավեշտից համապատասխանաբար լավագույնս հեռացած ու այն լավագույնս պահպանած տարբերակների մասին: Ամենահեշտը այս երկու տարբերակներն եմ կարդացել ու այս երկուսի օգտին էլ կքվեարկեմ:
 :Scenic: 
*Կորած Երազ* - Ինձ ամենաշատը դուր եկավ այն, որ հեղինակը, բուն նյութը պահպանելով, այնուամենայնիվ հոդվածի գերին չի դարձել. պատմությունը մի քիչ այլ ուղղությամբ է տարել, նույնիսկ անցյալում էլ հայտնվեցինք: Բացի այդ, ինձ դուր եկավ նաև այն, որ Թամոյան-Ռոմանի էրոտիկ դրսևորումները մեղմ էր նկարագրված: Հեղինակը լավ էլ կարողացել էր «պլստալ» հոդվածի անամոթ պահերից:
Ինձ համար կարևոր է նաև այն, որ պատմվածքում ուղղագրական, կետադրական և շարահյուսական սխալներ չլինեն: Չգիտեմ, միգուցե պատմվածքը գնահատելիս դա երկրորդական է, բայց ակնհայտ սխալներ նկատելիս տվյալ պատմվածքի գնահատականն ինձ մոտ մեկ միավորով իջնում է: Իսկ «Կորած Երազը» գրագետ էր շարադրված:

*Ոչխարական* /ի՜նչ էլ վերնագիր է  :Lol2: / - հարուստ բառապաշարով է ներկայացված հոդվածի բովանդակությունը: Զավեշտալի էր. հերոսներին, դեպքի վայրերը, գործողությունները և այլն, և այլն որոշ չափով փոխաբերականով ներկայացնելը ստացվել էր: Ուղղակի երբեմն հանգերը չէին համապատասխանում: Մեկ էլ լավ կլիներ, որ Սպանդարյաի քնչական բաժինն էլ ինչ-որ համապատասխան վայրով փոխարինվեր, ինչպես օրինակ Թամոյի գրասենյակ-փարախն էր:  :LOL: 
Լավն էր:

Մյուս տարբերակներն այնքան էլ չհավանեցի, իսկ էն Թռիչքահարեմային տարբերակն ուղղակի մղձավանջ էր: :Blush: 

Բոլոր հեղինակներին շնորհակալություն եմ հայտնում, իսկ հաղթողին էլ վերջում կշնորհավորեմ: Ինձ թվում է՝ այս անգամ էլ իմ նախընտրած տարբերակներից մեկը կհաղթի:  :Wink:

----------


## Դեկադա

*Ոչխարական* - ամենից շատ էս տարբերակը  հավանեցի: Շատ սահուն կարդացվում ա: Էրոտիկ խոսքեր, խոսքով խելքահան կանեմ...

Մյուս տարբերակները ուղակի կարդացվում են: 

Հեղինակներին շնորհակալություն, շնորհավորանքները վերջում:

----------


## Yeghoyan

*Օ*խչարապատումը լավնա  :Jpit:  Ապրես հեղինակ:

----------

Rhayader (08.11.2010)

----------


## Malxas

Ամենաշատը հավանեցի Ոչխարականը: Հեղինակը մեծ տաղանդի տեր է, բայց զգացվում է, որ առավելագույն լրջությամբ չի մոտեցել: Երբեմն հանգերը չեն բռնում, ինչը հեղինակը շատ լավ կարող էր բռնացնել, ինչը չգիտես ինչու չի արել: Ավելի հաճույքով կկադրայի նաև, եթե կենդանիներին ավելի քիչ մարդկային հատկանիշներ վերագրվեին: Ինչ որ շատ քննադատեցի մի գործ, որը շատ էր դուրս եկել :Smile:  Շատ ապրի հեղինակը, նրան եմ տալիս առաջին տեղը: 

Թռիչքներ երազում և հար..եմում - 
Սա էլ էր հետաքրքիր մտահաղացում: Եթե ակումբում դերասաններ լինեին զվարճալի կլիներ տեսնել գործի մեջ: 

Մի սիրո պատմություն

Սա էլ է օրիգինալ գործ: Սյուժեն, պարզ է դուր չեկավ ինձ, բայց պարտավոր եմ ընդունել ստեղծագործության արժեքը:

Մյուս ստեղծագործություններն ինձ դուր չեկան: Գրված էին պրիմիտիվ, բացակայում էին հեղինակի մտահաղացումները, հետաքրքիր չէին: Մի տեղ հանդիպեցի նաև գռեհիկության: Կարծում եմ գրողը պետք է կարողանա յուրաքանչյուր գռեհիկ բան գեղեցիկ ձևով ներկայացնել:

----------


## ivy

> *"CIB Û ŞAŞ"*
> Էս իսկապես վերագի՞րն է, թե՞ ինչ-որ ֆոնտերի խնդիր է առաջացել:


Ինձ քիչ առաջ հայտնեցին, որ "CIB Û ŞAŞ" նշանակում է «մոլորություն» ("заблуждение") եզդիների լեզվով: Փաստորեն՝ "CIB Û ŞAŞ"-ն ճիշտ վերնագիրն է, ֆոնտերի խնդիր չէր:  :Pardon:

----------

Հայկօ (09.11.2010)

----------


## einnA

Հազիվ վերջացրեցի  :Jpit: 

Հետաքրքիր տարբերակներ կային:
_Կորած երազը_ - դուրս եկավ էն բանով, որ կար սկիզբ ու վերջ, ինքը պատմություն էր ամբողջական: Չնայած երկար էր` մասերի բաժանված, ինչն էլ մի տեսակ չէր թողնում հավեսով կարդալ, բայց կարդացվեց:Լավն էր:

_Ոչխարականը_ -  ամենալավն էր ըստ իս  :Good:  հումորը, մտահղացումը... սկզբում կարդում ու չես հասկանում, հետո միանգամից էն չհասկացածն էլ արդեն լուսավորվում է: Հեղինակը, եթե մի քիչ էլ աշխատեր վրան, հաստատ անթերի կլիներ:

_Cherchez la femme_ -  էլի լավն էր, բայց ինձ շատ չհետաքրքրեց, ամնեզիան էլ  լավ էր, բայց սպասելի հնար էր:

_Անհաս ցնորք իմ հոգու_ - թող հեղինակը ներող լինի, բայց ամենաանիմաստ բանն էր ստացվել: Կարապետիչ - Ազըզ  խառնել հոգեբանական բարդ իրավիճակների մեջ նստել է:  :Sad:  հեչ լավ չէր  :Bad: 

_CIB Û ŞAŞ_ - իսկականից շունչս կտրվեց առաջին նախադասությունից հետո:Տնաշեններ սկիզբը գոնե թեթև ուտվող լիներ, էն էլ արանքում կխցկեիր:
Խեղճ ծերուկ ընկել էր խղճի ձեռը կրակը, հա?  :Think:  ինչ-որ չհամոզեց:

_Թռիչքներ երազում և հար..եմում_ - լավն էր իսկականից:Հումորը տեղ-տեղ նենց տեղին էր  :Jpit:  
_Շտապ արի ծիծ... եռնակի թևով_  :Lol2: 

_Մի սիրո պատմություն_ - էս էլ հերթական ռոմանտիկ, սրտաճմլիկ, բայց արդեն զայլա տանող պատմություն էր:Ներող  :Sad: 

_Էս ինչ լավ էր. սիրտս հանգիստ գրեցի  
դիմացեք հայեր ..._

----------

Մանուլ (12.11.2010)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

*Ոչխարական*
Գաղափարն ու լուծումը հիանալի են: Ինձ հանգերն էին խանգարում, քանի որ երբեմն սկսում եմ ռիթմով կարդալ ու մոռանանում եմ, որ պետք ա հասկանամ էլ:  :Jpit:  Շատ լավն էր: :Hands Up: 


*Թռիչքներ երազում և հար..եմում*

Ինձ թվում ա՝ գիտեմ, թե ով է գրել, քանի որ ստեղնաշարի հայերեն դասավորության հուշում կար (հ անգլերենի տեղում՝ կ հայերենը :Wink: ): Դուրըս եկավ: Մի պահ թվաց, թե «Ոչխարականն» էլ նույն մարդն է գրել, որովհետև ինչ-որ նմանություն լուծման մեջ զգացի: Ձայնարկությունների բազմությունը հաճելի էր ու կենդանացնող: Հումորը և մատուցումը հավանեցի: Հրաշալի աշխատանք: :Ok: 


Դժվարանում եմ ասել, թե կոնկրետ ո՛ր տարբերակն ավելի շատ հավանեցի, կարող ա, դրանք կարդալու հերթականությունն էլ ազդել է:

Ընդհանուր

Ուրեմն, ընտանեկան կամ սերիալային լուծումները բնական, բայց ո՛չ զարմացնող կամ անսպասելի լուծումներ են ինձ համար: Ուղղակի կարդացի: Ընդհանուր լուծման մեթոդից իմ կարծիքով հստակ երևում է գրողի սեռը: Տղաները աղջկան են անբարոյական կամ տրվող ներկայացնում, աղջիկներն են հակառակը: Էս իմ կարծիքն ա ընդամենը: Մի բան էլ. ինձ թվում է ռոմանտիկ ու թախծալի լուծումները տվողներն իրենց հոգու կամ ներկայի ազդեցությունն են արտացոլել պատմվածքում: Իսկ կարդացողն իր հոգու հետ ներդաշնակ տարբերակն է, կարծում եմ, հավանում: :Smile: 

*Շատ շնորհակալ եմ* նախագծի հեղինակին, կազմակերպիչներին, հատկապես մասնակիցներին: Շատ ապրեք, որ «մեզ համար» ստեղծագործում եք:
 :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> _Մի սիրո պատմություն_ - էս էլ հերթական ռոմանտիկ, սրտաճմլիկ, բայց արդեն զայլա տանող պատմություն էր:Ներող


Էս աչքիս դու ես գրել  :LOL:  

Էս անգամ վերջից եմ սկսել: 

Մի խոսքով, մի սիրո պատմության հեղինակ ջան, ով էլ լինես, ներող, բայց զզվցրիք-թողիք էդ ռոմանտիկայով: Մենակ վերջը չհասկացա  :LOL:  Ի՞նչ էր ուզում արած լիներ  :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Թռիչքներ երազում և հար..եմում-ը վերջն էր, հատկապես վերջը սպանիչ էր:  :LOL:  Մյուսներն էլ կարդամ: Եթե էս մեկին չհասնեն, մենակ սրա օգտին կքվեարկեմ: Նենց որ բողոքներ չլինեն:

Իսկ հեղինակների մասին ենթադրությունները հետո, երբ բոլորը քվեարկած-պրծած կլինեն, բայց ձանձրույթից կուզենան որևէ բան այս թեմայում գրել  :LOL: 

Մնացածը հետո կկարդամ:

----------


## Արէա

...հոդվածը զզվանքով եմ կարդացել, զզվելի են թե Թամոյանի, թե Գայանե Թաշչյան կոչեցյալի նմանները, ուզում էի մասնակցեմ, բայց հետո զգացի որ չեմ կարա...
միակ տարբերակը, որ հնարավորինս մեղմեց էդ զզվանքի զգացողությունս, առաջինն էր` *Կորած երազը*, շնորհակալություն հեղինակին, լավն էր, ամենաշատը դուր եկավ էն, որ հեղինակը չէր կենտրոնացել հենց տվյալ դրվագի վրա, պատմություն էր, տխուր պատմություն, շնորհակալ եմ...

----------


## Շինարար

> ...հոդվածը զզվանքով եմ կարդացել, զզվելի են թե Թամոյանի, թե Գայանե Թաշչյան կոչեցյալի նմանները, ուզում էի մասնակցեմ, բայց հետո զգացի որ չեմ կարա...


Մելակուս ջան, հազիվ առիթ եղավ արվեստի մասին իմ տեսությունը ներկայացնելու, դեմ չե՞ս լինի, որ գրառմանդ ի պատասխան մի քիչ բոլորին ձանձրացնեմ: Նկարիչները սիրում են սիրուն տեսարաններ նկարել՝ծաղիկներ, բնություն, մերկ կանայք, ծով, երկինք: Բայց այդ ամենը առանց նկարելու էլ սիրուն է: Ես կցանկանայի, որ ավելի շատ տխեղծներ, աղքատներ, այլանդակներ, կիսաքանդ վերամբարձ կռունկներ, ավերակներ նկարեին, համարյա չեն նկարում, իսկ իրականության մեջ տգեղն ավելի շատ է: Լավ նկարիչը կարող է չէ՞ այդ տգեղը այնպես նկարել, որ նկարն այնուամենայնիվ գեղեցիկ ստացվի ու դրանով ինչ-ինչ հարցերի վրա ուշադրություն հրավիրի: ԱԱյս առումով լուսանկարիչներն ավելի հետևողական են: Գանք գրականությանը: Կամյուի «Ժանտախտը» ինչ սոսկալի իրականություն է պատկերում, Մաթևոսյանի Ահնիձորը կյանքից հետ մնացած հեչ չի գրավում այնտեղ ապրելու, իսկ Ժանտախտը հերթական համաճարակ չէ, այլ մեկը մյուսին հաջորդող, չընդհատվող պատերազմներն են, Ահնիձորը գյուղ չէ, այնպես եմ նյարդայնանում, որ Մաթևոսյանին գյուղագիր են ասում ու ասում են, թե նա գյուղի պատկեր է ստեղծել, Ահնիձորը գյուղ չէ, Ահնիձորը մեր մոլորակն է, որ իրականում հենց այդքան գորշ է հենց էսօր էլ, որքան Մաթևոսյանն է պատկերել: Գանք մեր մրցույթին, հավես ստեղծագործություններ են, ես էլ մի քանիսը շատ հավանեցի, երկրորդը, երրորդը, վեցերորդը… Բայց լրջություն չկա, ու իմ կարծիքով, հենց ինչ-որ Սուլեյման Բռնաբարի կամ Վասիլիսա Սուտիբռնաբարյալի մասին է պետք գրել, որովհետև սերը գեղեցիկ է ինքնին, հետաքննությունը հետաքրքիր է ինքնին, բայց արվեստի խնդիրը գեղեցիկ ու հետաքրքիր բաների մասին գրելը չէ, արվեստի խնդիրը գորշ ու ձանձրալի իրականության մասին գրելն է գեղեցիկ ու հետաքրքիր: Դու կարողանում ես գեղեցիկ ու հետաքրքիր գրել, համենայն դեպս քո բանաստեղծությունները, որոնցից մեկը անգիր եմ հիշում, այդ են վկայում, իրականի մասին գրիր, եթե իհարկե ուզում ես գրել... Ծաղիկներով, սիրո տվայտանքներով, Ուխտյալ հայրենասերներով ընթերցողին խաբել պետք չէ, առանց այն էլ այսօր շատ են խաբողները... Չգիտեմ՝գուցե սխալ եմ, ես այդպես եմ մտածում:
Մի վերջին մեջբերում էլ Մաթևոսյանից, մոտավոր եմ հիշում, ասում էր՝Չարենցը, Դոստոևսկին, Շեքսպիրը ամեն ինչ գրել են անցյալի մասին, ներկայի մասին ու ապագայի մասին, ու եթե չենք կարող նրանց պես ապագայի մարգարեներ լինել, գոնե ներկայի ԱԶՆԻՎ տարեգիրները լինենք, ուզում եմ այս խոսքերը բոլոր նրանց դավանանքը լինեն, ովքեր լրջորեն ուզում են զբաղվել գրականությամբ:

----------

Ariadna (08.11.2010), ars83 (08.11.2010), Արէա (08.11.2010), Հայկօ (09.11.2010), Մանուլ (12.11.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Հլը 3 հատն եմ կարդացել, բայց Ոչխարականը էդ ինչ լավն էր  :Lol2:  Ես նահատակվել եմ մի այլ կարգի  :LOL:  Զռռռռռռռ......


Սրան հաստատ ձայն եմ տալու, մյուսները դեռ կտեսնենք  :Smile:

----------

Ariadna (08.11.2010), Rhayader (08.11.2010), Հայկօ (09.11.2010)

----------


## Արէա

> Մելակուս ջան, հազիվ առիթ եղավ արվեստի մասին իմ տեսությունը ներկայացնելու, դեմ չե՞ս լինի, որ գրառմանդ ի պատասխան մի քիչ բոլորին ձանձրացնեմ: Նկարիչները սիրում են սիրուն տեսարաններ նկարել՝ծաղիկներ, բնություն, մերկ կանայք, ծով, երկինք: Բայց այդ ամենը առանց նկարելու էլ սիրուն է: Ես կցանկանայի, որ ավելի շատ տխեղծներ, աղքատներ, այլանդակներ, կիսաքանդ վերամբարձ կռունկներ, ավերակներ նկարեին, համարյա չեն նկարում, իսկ իրականության մեջ տգեղն ավելի շատ է: Լավ նկարիչը կարող է չէ՞ այդ տգեղը այնպես նկարել, որ նկարն այնուամենայնիվ գեղեցիկ ստացվի ու դրանով ինչ-ինչ հարցերի վրա ուշադրություն հրավիրի: ԱԱյս առումով լուսանկարիչներն ավելի հետևողական են: Գանք գրականությանը: Կամյուի «Ժանտախտը» ինչ սոսկալի իրականություն է պատկերում, Մաթևոսյանի Ահնիձորը կյանքից հետ մնացած հեչ չի գրավում այնտեղ ապրելու, իսկ Ժանտախտը հերթական համաճարակ չէ, այլ մեկը մյուսին հաջորդող, չընդհատվող պատերազմներն են, Ահնիձորը գյուղ չէ, այնպես եմ նյարդայնանում, որ Մաթևոսյանին գյուղագիր են ասում ու ասում են, թե նա գյուղի պատկեր է ստեղծել, Ահնիձորը գյուղ չէ, Ահնիձորը մեր մոլորակն է, որ իրականում հենց այդքան գորշ է հենց էսօր էլ, որքան Մաթևոսյանն է պատկերել: Գանք մեր մրցույթին, հավես ստեղծագործություններ են, ես էլ մի քանիսը շատ հավանեցի, երկրորդը, երրորդը, վեցերորդը… Բայց լրջություն չկա, ու իմ կարծիքով, հենց ինչ-որ Սուլեյման Բռնաբարի կամ Վասիլիսա Սուտիբռնաբարյալի մասին է պետք գրել, որովհետև սերը գեղեցիկ է ինքնին, հետաքննությունը հետաքրքիր է ինքնին, բայց արվեստի խնդիրը գեղեցիկ ու հետաքրքիր բաների մասին գրելը չէ, արվեստի խնդիրը գորշ ու ձանձրալի իրականության մասին գրելն է գեղեցիկ ու հետաքրքիր: Դու կարողանում ես գեղեցիկ ու հետաքրքիր գրել, համենայն դեպս քո բանաստեղծությունները, որոնցից մեկը անգիր եմ հիշում, այդ են վկայում, իրականի մասին գրիր, եթե իհարկե ուզում ես գրել... Ծաղիկներով, սիրո տվայտանքներով, Ուխտյալ հայրենասերներով ընթերցողին խաբել պետք չէ, առանց այն էլ այսօր շատ են խաբողները... Չգիտեմ՝գուցե սխալ եմ, ես այդպես եմ մտածում:
> Մի վերջին մեջբերում էլ Մաթևոսյանից, մոտավոր եմ հիշում, ասում էր՝Չարենցը, Դոստոևսկին, Շեքսպիրը ամեն ինչ գրել են անցյալի մասին, ներկայի մասին ու ապագայի մասին, ու եթե չենք կարող նրանց պես ապագայի մարգարեներ լինել, գոնե ներկայի ԱԶՆԻՎ տարագիրները լինենք, ուզում եմ այս խոսքերը բոլոր նրանց դավանանքը լինեն, ովքեր լրջորեն ուզում են զբաղվել գրականությամբ:


... :Smile:  գլուխ եմ խոնարհում արվեստի մասին քո ունեցած գիտելիքների առաջ, "Ժանտախտը" մի քանի անգամ սկսել եմ կարդալ, մի քանի էջից հետո էլ չեմ կարողացել շարունակել, ու միշտ զարմացել եմ ինչի են էդքան բարձր գնահատում էդ վեպը, "Ահնիձորն" ընդհանրապես չեմ կարդացել, համազոր զրուցակից չեմ երևի քեզ... ուղղակի եթե կարելի ա, ես էլ իմ կարծիքը հայտնեմ, Դոստոևսկի չեմ հասկացել երբեք, Չարենցի ավելի վաղ շրջանի գործերն եմ միայն հավանում, եթե հարցում անցկացնենք էս չորս գրողները երևի ամենաշատ համակիրները կունենան, իսկ Թաթիկյանին ում ես աշխարհի ամենալավ գրողն եմ համարում Սարոյանից հետո, երևի մի քանի հոգի կճանաչեն, ուրեմն երևի կարելի ա ասել որ արվեստ հասկացողությունը մի քիչ օբյեկտիվ հասկացողություն ա, էն ինչը դու համարում ես արվեստ կարող ա ես չհասկանամ, իսկ իմ հասկացած արվեստը երևի քեզ դուր չկա: Ինչ վերաբերվում ա ընթերցողին խաբելուն, եթե ես երեկոյան պատուհանից նայում եմ թե ինչ գեղեցիկ ա մայրամուտը, ու չեմ ուզում նայեմ գարաժներով խեղդված բակին, դա նշանակում ա որ ես խաբո՞ւմ եմ ինձ, եթե ինչ որ մեկը գրում ա ոչ թե կիսաքանդ վերամբարձ կռունկների, այլ դրա մոտով քայլող աղջկա մասին ուրեմն նա խաբում ա՞, երևի ես ինչ որ բան ճիշտ չեմ հասկանում,. բայց ինձ թվում ա, որ արվեստը պետք ա մի քիչ ավելի բարձր լինի իրականությունից, ու դրա պատճառը մեկն ա, իսկական արվեստագետը էդ նույն իրականությունը տեսնում ա մի փոքր ավելի բարձր, ու մի քիչ ավելի մաքուր քան մենք...

----------

CactuSoul (12.11.2010), Հայկօ (09.11.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

> երևի ես ինչ որ բան ճիշտ չեմ հասկանում,. բայց ինձ թվում ա, որ արվեստը պետք ա մի քիչ ավելի բարձր լինի իրականությունից, ու դրա պատճառը մեկն ա, իսկական արվեստագետը էդ նույն իրականությունը տեսնում ա մի փոքր ավելի բարձր, ու մի քիչ ավելի մաքուր քան մենք...


 պատասխանս նախորդ գրառումիս կրկնությունն էր լինելու

Ուղղակի ասեմ, որ արվեստի մասին իրականում շատ աղքատիկ գիտելիքներս չէ, որ ուզում էի ցուցադրել, այլ տեսակետս, խնդրում եմ ինձ սխալ չհասկանալ :Smile:

----------

Արէա (08.11.2010), Հայկօ (09.11.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Չէի կարծում, որ ինչ-որ մի գործ Ոչխարականին կհասնի, բայց «Թռիչքներ երազում և հար..եմում»-ն էլ վատիկը չէր, չնայած մի քիչ զիջում էր Ոչխարականին: Ամեն դեպքում, էս երկու տարբերակները ահագին տրամադրությունս բարձրացրին  :Hands Up:  Հարգանքներս հեղինակ(ներ)ին  :Hi:  Մենակ էս երկուսին եմ ձայն տվել:

Մնացածներից քիչ թե շատ նորմալը «Անհաս ցնորք իմ հոգու» տարբերակն էր, Բյուրի ձեռի գործն ա հաստատ  :Jpit:  Մի քանի անգամ ժպտացրեց:

Ամենաթույլը... «Կորած Երազը»-ն ու «Մի սիրո պատմություն»-ը: Հուսով եմ վերջինը einnA-ի ձեռի գործը չի  :LOL:

----------


## Արէա

> պատասխանս նախորդ գրառումիս կրկնությունն էր լինելու
> 
> Ուղղակի ասեմ, որ արվեստի մասին իրականում շատ աղքատիկ գիտելիքներս չէ, որ ուզում էի ցուցադրել, այլ տեսակետս, խնդրում եմ ինձ սխալ չհասկանալ


...դու ակումբի էն քչերից ես, ում հետ չափազանց հետաքրքիր ու հաճելի ա զրուցելը, ափսոս համապատասխան թեմա չի, կարելի էր արվեստի մասին երկար զրուցել, իսկ քո գիտելիքների մասին իմ հայտնած կարծիքի մեջ հեգնանքի նշույլ անգամ չկար, իրականում շատ քիչ մարդ եմ ճանաչում, կամ ավելի ճիշտ ընդհանրապես չեմ ճանաչում, ով արվեստի մասին կարար սենց կարծիք հայտներ, կարծես պարզ բան ես ասում, բայց ուրիշ ա քո մատուցման ձևը, նախորդ գրառմանս առաջին տողը կրկնում եմ :Smile: ...

----------

Շինարար (08.11.2010)

----------


## Էլիզե

> * "Թռիչքներ երազում և հար..եմում"*


 :Yahoo:   հեղինակը շատ ապրի...  :Jpit:  
Պահել եմ որպես հակադեպրեսանտ-տրամադրությունաբարձրացնող-ժպտեցնող-ծիծաղեցնող մի հետաքրքիր դեղատոմս: 

Իսկ մնացածը` կներեք... երևի ռոմանտիկա կարդալ-գնահատել-հուզվելուս տարիքն անցել է... հեյ գիդի ժամանակներ...  :Jpit: 
"Ոչխարականը"  :Shout:  տեսքից արդեն զարզանդեցի... երկար էր ու չհետաքրքրեց ինձ...  :Pardon:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (08.11.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

Հոդվածը կարդալուց անընդհատ մտածում էի՝ տեսնես իմ «ծիծիկդ ուտեմն» է՞լ են մարդիկ որպես կատակով բռնաբարություն ընկալում :Black Eye: 
Ոչխարականը շատ լավն էր, բայց խեղճ Ռուֆուսի ոչխարներին (կամ Ռուֆուսի խեղճ ոչխարներին) հանգիստ թողեք յա :Angry2: 
Հա, մեկ էլ պատկերացնում էի, թե ինչպես է եզդյաց արքան մտածում «Ախր ոնց սրանց բացատրեմ, որ ես ոչ թե իզվրաշեն եմ (ի միջի այլոց, հայկական գյուղի անուն կարող էր լինել՝ «Իզվրաշեն»), այլ կաննիբալ» :LOL:

----------

Հայկօ (09.11.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> "Ոչխարականը"  տեսքից արդեն զարզանդեցի... երկար էր ու չհետաքրքրեց ինձ...


Էլի՞զ  :Shok:  Ամենալավը Ոչխարականն ա, եթե էդ չկարդաս, կյանքումդ շատ մեծ բան կկորցնես  :Jpit:

----------

Ariadna (08.11.2010), Հայկօ (09.11.2010)

----------


## Էլիզե

> Էլի՞զ  Ամենալավը Ոչխարականն ա, եթե էդ չկարդաս, կյանքումդ շատ մեծ բան կկորցնես


հնն... Ռուֆ??? կարող ա համոզես` կարդամ?  :Jpit:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Ոչխարականը գորՁ էր...

----------

Ariadna (08.11.2010), ivy (08.11.2010), Հայկօ (09.11.2010), Ռուֆուս (08.11.2010)

----------


## einnA

> Էս աչքիս դու ես գրել  
> 
> Մի խոսքով, մի սիրո պատմության հեղինակ ջան, ով էլ լինես, ներող, բայց զզվցրիք-թողիք էդ ռոմանտիկայով: Մենակ վերջը չհասկացա  Ի՞նչ էր ուզում արած լիներ





> Ամենաթույլը... «Կորած Երազը»-ն ու «Մի սիրո պատմություն»-ը: Հուսով եմ վերջինը einnA-ի ձեռի գործը չի


 :Beee:  ձեզ
մեկ է` ես իմունիտետ ունեմ, ինչքան կարում եք հանգիստ զրպարտեք  :Jpit:  
համ էլ սուս նստեք ձեր տեղը, ձեզնից գուշակող դուրս չի գա, այ ես ուրիշ բան  :Tongue:

----------


## ivy

> համ էլ սուս նստեք ձեր տեղը, ձեզնից գուշակող դուրս չի գա, այ ես ուրիշ բան


Դե հլը գուշակի, տեսնենք  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ձեզ
> մեկ է` ես իմունիտետ ունեմ, ինչքան կարում եք հանգիստ զրպարտեք  
> համ էլ սուս նստեք ձեր տեղը, ձեզնից գուշակող դուրս չի գա, այ ես ուրիշ բան


Հահահա  :LOL:  Արդեն տեսնում ենք «ճիշտ» գուշակություններդ  :LOL: 

Կորած երազը կարդացի: Դե քանի որ էնքան էին ոչխարականի մասին խոսում, որ չդիմացա էդքան, մի հատ էլ վերևի ծերից սկսեցի: Հա, ուրեմն կորած երազը կարար լավ գործ լիներ, բայց հեղինակը երկրորդ կեսից մի քիչ թուլացրել էր: Չնայած էնքան վատը չէր, ինչ աստիճանի բացասական կարծիքների հանդիպեցի այստեղ: Հեղինակի հետ կապված ենթադրությունները պահենք հետոյի  :Smile:

----------


## einnA

> Դե հլը գուշակի, տեսնենք


հլը մտածում եմ  :Think: 
քոնի մեկը գտել եմ, չնայած կարող է և երկուսը  :Wink: 




> Հահահա  Արդեն տեսնում ենք «ճիշտ» գուշակություններդ


ես դեռ գուշակություն չեմ արել, սուս սպասում եմ  :Tongue: 

իսկ Ոչխարականի հեղինակին ( ով էլ լինի) նախապես շնորհավորում եմ  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Լավն էր ոչխարականը, բայց ոչ ճիշտ հանգավորման մասին կարծիքների հետ համաձայն եմ:  :Jpit:  Ամեն դեպքում հարեմը դեռ առաջին տեղում է ինձ համար:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ես դեռ գուշակություն չեմ արել, սուս սպասում եմ


Հա, կներես, Ռուֆն էր անունս վարկաբեկում  :Jpit:  հեսա հասնելու եմ

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Cherchez la femme-ն էլ վատիկը չէր  :Jpit:  Ընդ որում առաջին նախադասությունից գուշակեցի, թե ով էր: Ճիշտ ա՝ փորձել էր իրեն ոչ բնորոշ կետադրություն օգտագործել, բայց դե...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Անհաս ցնորք իմ հոգու  :Angry2:  ո՞վ ա սրա հեղինակը: Որտեղ բռնեմ, ջարդը տալու եմ: Որ հոգեբուժությունից բան չես հասկանում, մի գրի: Ցանկացած հոգեբույժ հիվանդին միանգամից չի հոսպիտալացնում, իսկ հոսպիտալացնելուց էլ սկզբում անամնեզ ա հավաքում  :Angry2: 

Մենակ ցնորք ձայնագրելու պահը դուրս եկավ: 

Հ.Գ. Ռիփ, հույս ունեմ՝ էս մեկը դու չես  :LOL: 

Դիտարկում. cherchez la femme-ում և անհաս ցնորքում հիշվել էր Կարապետիչը, իսկ նույն cherchez-ում և հարեմում եզդին rolex-ով էր: Հետաքրքիր ա, չէ՞  :Think:

----------

Հայկօ (09.11.2010)

----------


## ivy

> Անհաս ցնորք իմ հոգու  ո՞վ ա սրա հեղինակը: Որտեղ բռնեմ, ջարդը տալու եմ: Որ հոգեբուժությունից բան չես հասկանում, մի գրի: Ցանկացած հոգեբույժ հիվանդին միանգամից չի հոսպիտալացնում, իսկ հոսպիտալացնելուց էլ սկզբում անամնեզ ա հավաքում 
> 
> Մենակ ցնորք ձայնագրելու պահը դուրս եկավ: 
> 
> Հ.Գ. Ռիփ, հույս ունեմ՝ էս մեկը դու չես 
> 
> Դիտարկում. cherchez la femme-ում և անհաս ցնորքում հիշվել էր Կարապետիչը, իսկ նույն cherchez-ում և հարեմում եզդին rolex-ով էր: Հետաքրքիր ա, չէ՞


Բյուր, էս անգամ տրյուկներդ չեն անցնի: Քո գրածն ա:  :Smile:

----------


## Rhayader

> 6. Քվեարկության ընթացքում հեղինակները  պահվելու են գաղտնի, ցանկացած ինքնաբացահայտում խստորեն պատժվելու է` ընդհուպ մինչև նախագծից հեռացում:


խնդրում եմ՝ ձեր գուշակությունները ձեզ պահեք :Wink:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, էս անգամ տրյուկներդ չեն անցնի: Քո գրածն ա:


Ռիփ, ես հոգեբույժների նկատմամբ տենց անհարգալից վերաբերմունք չէի ցուցաբերի  :Cray:  Հաստատ դու ես գրել, նաղդում ես վրաս:

CIB Û ŞAŞ-ը թույլ էր: Ու աչքիս հեղինակին էլ գիտեմ  :LOL:  

Ձեր թույլ տվությամբ մենակ հարեմի օգտին կքվեարկեմ, որովհետև իսկապես առանձնանում էր մյուսներից, համ էլ միակն է, որի հեղինակին չեմ կարողանում գուշակել:

Հ.Գ. Էս անգամ Ռիփը մի հատ ա  :Angry2:

----------


## ivy

> Ռիփ, ես հոգեբույժների նկատմամբ տենց անհարգալից վերաբերմունք չէի ցուցաբերի  Հաստատ դու ես գրել, նաղդում ես վրաս:


Դե լավ, չորս օրից կիմանանք, բայց դե ես համոզված եմ, որ հեղինակը դու ես:  :Wink:

----------


## ivy

> խնդրում եմ՝ ձեր գուշակությունները ձեզ պահեք


Ինքնաբացահայտումը թույլ չի տրվում, բայց գուշակելը, թե ով ով է, կանոններին դեմ չի:  :Wink:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դե լավ, չորս օրից կիմանանք, բայց դե ես համոզված եմ, որ հեղինակը դու ես:


Դե լավ, դու էլ Կորած երազն ես գրել  :Beee:

----------


## ivy

> Դե լավ, դու էլ Կորած երազն ես գրել


Էս անգամ ես չեմ մասնակցել:  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էս անգամ ես չեմ մասնակցել:


Կրուտիտ  :Angry2:

----------


## Շինարար

> խնդրում եմ՝ ձեր գուշակությունները ձեզ պահեք


Rhayader, ճիշտն ասած, վերջին մի քանի նախագծերում թույլ տրվել է կռահւմներ անել, բայց ես էլ արդեն կամ ու կաց եմ, թե արդյոք այդպես ճիշտ է: Եթե դեմ ես ու էլի մարդիկ կան, ովքեր դեմ են, պատրաստ եմ քննարկել ու հաշվի առնել քննարկման որոշումը իհարկե ոչ այս թեմայում ու ոչ այս արդեն մեկնարկած նախագծի համար:

----------


## My World My Space

Կորած երազը սիրուն էր գրված, բայց շատ էր "կյանքի կարուսել"-ոտ, ամեն դեպքում որպես պատմվածք ամենահաջողն էր, ըստ իս:
Ոչխարակականը սպանեց, ախր ես ասում էի չէ՞, սոնետ պիտի գրվի.... :LOL:  Սոնետ չէր բայց լավն էր: Մալադեց հեղինակին:
Մնացածների մասին հաջորդիվ

----------

ՆանՍ (09.11.2010), Շինարար (09.11.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

> ախր ես ասում էի չէ՞, սոնետ պիտի գրվի....


Ես գրել էի սոնետ, Վորլդ, բայց դե ինձ թույլ չտվեցի խախտում անել ու դնել թեմայում, ափսոս, գլուխգործոցս կորավ այդպես :LOL:

----------


## My World My Space

> Ես գրել էի սոնետ, Վորլդ, բայց դե ինձ թույլ չտվեցի խախտում անել ու դնել թեմայում, ափսոս, գլուխգործոցս կորավ այդպես


Զատո իմ հեղափոխությունը մեկն իրականացրեց..... պատմվածքի մրցույթի ստերեոտիպը կոտրեց....  :Beee:

----------


## Շինարար

> Զատո իմ հեղափոխությունը մեկն իրականացրեց..... պատմվածքի մրցույթի ստերետիպը կոտրեց....


Փոքրիկ դրամատիկական պատկեր էլ ունենք այս անգամ: :Smile:

----------


## einnA

Շին ես կասկածում եմ, որ քո մատը խառը չի էս անգամ  :Think:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Rhayader, ճիշտն ասած, վերջին մի քանի նախագծերում թույլ տրվել է կռահւմներ անել, բայց ես էլ արդեն կամ ու կաց եմ, թե արդյոք այդպես ճիշտ է: Եթե դեմ ես ու էլի մարդիկ կան, ովքեր դեմ են, պատրաստ եմ քննարկել ու հաշվի առնել քննարկման որոշումը իհարկե ոչ այս թեմայում ու ոչ այս արդեն մեկնարկած նախագծի համար:


Ես դեմ եմ  :Tongue:  Էս մրցույթի սաղ կայֆը հենց էդ գուշակություններն են: Թե չէ քվեարկություն, կարծիքներ, չգիտեմ ինչ:  :Jpit:

----------

Ariadna (09.11.2010), einnA (09.11.2010), ivy (09.11.2010), Հայկօ (09.11.2010), Մանուլ (12.11.2010), ՆանՍ (09.11.2010), Ռուֆուս (09.11.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

> Rhayader, ճիշտն ասած, վերջին մի քանի նախագծերում թույլ տրվել է կռահւմներ անել, բայց ես էլ արդեն կամ ու կաց եմ, թե արդյոք այդպես ճիշտ է: Եթե դեմ ես ու էլի մարդիկ կան, ովքեր դեմ են, պատրաստ եմ քննարկել ու հաշվի առնել քննարկման որոշումը իհարկե ոչ այս թեմայում ու ոչ այս արդեն մեկնարկած նախագծի համար:


Տիրան, հեղինակին երբ ուղղակի հարցնում ես՝ դու՞ ես, ցանկացած պատասխանը, ինչպես նաև պատասխանի բացակայությունը կարող է համարվել ինքնաբացահայտում: Այնպես որ՝ ավելի շատ հակված եմ այն տեսանկյունին, որ եթե ինքնաբացահայտումը չի թույլատրվում, գուշակություններն էլ չթույլատրվեն:

----------


## Rhayader

> Ես դեմ եմ  Էս մրցույթի սաղ կայֆը հենց էդ գուշակություններն են: Թե չէ քվեարկություն, կարծիքներ, չգիտեմ ինչ:


Բյուր, իսկ իմ համար մրցույթի կայֆը հենց պատմվածքներն են: Ուզում եմ գոնե մի բան կարդալ, առանց մտածելու՝ հեղինակին ուր եմ ուղարկել ու երբ:

----------

ars83 (09.11.2010), Շինարար (09.11.2010)

----------


## ivy

Եթե գուշակելու հնարավորությունը դուրս գա, քննարկումները շաաատ կկրճատվեն: Եթե քննարկումները կրճատվեն, հետաքրքրությունը էս թեմայի հանդեպ կքչանա, դրա հետևանքով էլ կարդացողներն ու քվեարկողները կքչանան:

Համ էլ որ գուշակելու հնարավորությունը հանեք, ձեռի հետ «ինքդ քեզ ձայն տալու» հնարավորությունն էլ դուրս կգա (էլ ո՞րն է իմաստը). առաջ արվում էր ուրիշներին մոլորության մեջ գցելու համար, որ դու չես տվյալ գործի հեղինակը: Հիմա որ դադարեն գուշակել, էլ ո՞ւմ պիտի խաբես՝ ինքդ քեզ ձայն տալով, էլ ո՞ւմ է հետաքրքիր:  :Sad: 

_Ով չգիտի, ասեմ, որ քո գրածին տված ձայնը խաղի վերջում հաշվի չի առնվում:_

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (09.11.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

> Եթե գուշակելու հնարավորությունը դուրս գա, քննարկումները շաաատ կկրճատվեն: Եթե քննարկումները կրճատվեն, հետաքրքրությունը էս թեմայի հանդեպ կքչանա, դրա հետևանքով էլ կարդացողներն ու քվեարկողները կքչանան:
> 
> 
> 
> _Ով չգիտի, ասեմ, որ քո գրածին տված ձայնը խաղի վերջում հաշվի չի առնվում:_


ivy ջան, ընդամենը առաջարկեցի քննարկել, իսկ վերջնական որոշումը լինելու է մեծամասնության կամքով:  :Smile:

----------

ivy (09.11.2010)

----------


## Ariadna

Ես էլ եմ դեմ սուս ու փուս գրել ու սպասելուն։ Էս տարբերակով հավես ա, վերջապես ինչ որ տեղ սա խաղ ա ու զբաղմունք, ու պետք ա նաև էնպես լինի, որ հաճույքով խաղանք էդ խաղը։ Գուշակություններն էլ էս խաղի մի մասն են ու համ ու հոտ են տալիս առանձնակի, ըստ իս  :Smile:

----------

ivy (09.11.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (09.11.2010), Հայկօ (09.11.2010), ՆանՍ (09.11.2010)

----------


## Chuk

Վաղուց չեմ հետևում մրցույթներին ու էս անգամ հետևելուցս վատ տպավորություն ստացա: Նույնիսկ շատ վատ:

Թվում է, թե պետք է գրական ստեղծագործությունների մրցույթ լիներ, մինչդեռ էդպիսի բան ուղղակի չկա: 

Ուղարկված բոլոր գործերից մենակ առաջինը՝ «*Կորած երազը*» կարող եմ գրական ստեղծագործություն, պատմվածք համարել. թույլ պատմվածք, բավական արհեստական, որոշ տեղերում ուղղակի հարմարեցված ուղղակի խոսքով՝ նյութին հավատարիմ մնալու համար, բայց մենակ սա է, որ իսկապես գրական ստեղծագործություն է:

*«Ոչխարապատումը»*... միտքը լավն է: Եթե հումորի մրցույթ լիներ, մրցում, թե ով է ավելի լավ ղժում ինչ-որ երևույթի վրա, սրան ձայն կտայի: Բայց որպես գրական ստեղծագործություն մեղմ ասած անկատար է, սահուն չի, խախտված համաչափություններ են: Ունակ չի էս մրցույթի համատեքստից դուրս գոյություն ունենալուն: Ու դրա համար էլ զարմանալի չեմ համարում, որ հաղթում է (դե մենք սիրում ենք զվարճանալ), բայց իր գրական արժանիքի մասին խոսք անգամ չկա, բոլոր մեկնաբանությունները «գորՁ ա», «սպանեց» տիպի էին: Ասենք նույն հաջողությամբ կարելի էր մտնել երգիծական կայքում ինչ-որ երգիծական պատում (ոչ գրական ստեղծագործություն) կարդալ:

*«Cherchez la femme»*, խիստ արհեստածին..

*«Անհաս ցնորք իմ հոգու»*. էնպիսի տպավորություն ստացա, որ ինչ-որ մեկը հատուկ գրել ա, որ ուրիշները սկսեն Բյուրի վրա կասկածել: Նորից արհեստական:

*«CIB Û ŞAŞ»*, երևի մեկ էլ էս էր, որ հստակ զարգացում, սկիզբ ու վերջ ուներ: Չհավանեցի:

*«Թռիչքներ երազում և հար..եմում»*, Ոչխարականի շարքից ա: Ալյա զվարճանալ սիրում ենք: Գրված է արագ, շտապ, էնքան որ գրած լինելու համար, մի քանի զվարճալի արտահայտություններ, որ ընթերցողը խնդա ու ձեն տա ու ֆսյո: Մի հատ ծիծաղում ես, անցնում ես առաջ: Էլ հետ չես դառնալու սրան:

*«Մի սիրո պատմություն»*, դպրոցական շարադրություն:



Ոչ մեկի օգտին էլ չեմ քվեարկում: Լավ գործ չկա: Տխուր ա: Տեսնե՞ս սխալ եմ հիշում, տպավորությունս սխա՞լ է, որ առաջ գրական մրցույթներ էին, ոչ թե ժամանցային  :Think:

----------

Արէա (10.11.2010)

----------


## Ariadna

> Ոչ մեկի օգտին էլ չեմ քվեարկում: Լավ գործ չկա: Տխուր ա: Տեսնե՞ս սխալ եմ հիշում, տպավորությունս սխա՞լ է, որ առաջ գրական մրցույթներ էին, ոչ թե ժամանցային


Չուկ ջան, շատ խիստ ես դատում, չես գտնում, որ ինքը նյութը էնպիսին էր, որ արդեն ենթադրում էր հումորային լուծում։ Ու էդ տեսանկյունից որ նայենք, իրոք Ոչխարապատումը ամենալավ լուծումն էր։ Էս էն դեպքն ա, որ շատ լուրջ բան գրելը շատ անլուրջ կլիներ։

----------

ՆանՍ (09.11.2010), Ուլուանա (09.11.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան, շատ խիստ ես դատում, չես գտնում, որ ինքը նյութը էնպիսին էր, որ արդեն ենթադրում էր հումորային լուծում։ Ու էդ տեսանկյունից որ նայենք, իրոք Ոչխարապատումը ամենալավ լուծումն էր։ Էս էն դեպքն ա, որ շատ լուրջ բան գրելը շատ անլուրջ կլիներ։


Գուցե և ճիշտ ես, գուցե և խիստ եմ դատում, գուցե և սխալ եմ արել, որ նախատրամադրվել եմ գրական մրցույթ տեսնելու, ոչ թե ժամանցային  :Smile:

----------


## ars83

> Ոչ մեկի օգտին էլ չեմ քվեարկում: Լավ գործ չկա: Տխուր ա: Տեսնե՞ս սխալ եմ հիշում, տպավորությունս սխա՞լ է, որ առաջ գրական մրցույթներ էին, ոչ թե ժամանցային


Արտակ ջան, միգուցե, մրցույթից դուրս հրապարակե՞ս տվյալ հոդվածի _սեփական_ գրականացված տարբերակը, որպեսզի ընթերցողին ավելի պարզ դառնան քո՝ գրական ստեղծագործության մասին պատկերացումները:  :Think: 
Ինչպես նշեց արդեն Մելակուսը՝ տվյալ հոդվածում նկարագրված կրքերի ընթերցումը բավական տհաճ է: Հեղինակները, թերևս, պետք է կամ զավեշտալի ձևով ներկայացնեին ամեն ինչ՝ տպավորությունը մեղմելու համար, կամ ավելի փիլիսոփայական-դրամատիկ շեշտերով՝ փորձելով ասելիքը բարձրացնել «հողածին» բնույթից: Երկուսն էլ կա, կարծես:
Երգիծանքի հաշվով՝ արդյո՞ք երգիծական պիեսը գրականության ժանր չէ: Օրինակ «Թռիչքների» ոճի (մի քիչ ավելի նուրբ գրելաոճով, իհարկե) շատ ստեղծագործություններ ունի Կառլո Գոցցին:

Շնորհակալություն:

----------

*e}|{uka* (09.11.2010), ivy (09.11.2010), ministr (09.11.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (09.11.2010), Էլիզե (09.11.2010)

----------


## Ariadna

> Գուցե և ճիշտ ես, գուցե և խիստ եմ դատում, գուցե և սխալ եմ արել, որ նախատրամադրվել եմ գրական մրցույթ տեսնելու, ոչ թե ժամանցային


Ուղղակի շատ ես ոգեշնչվել էդ հոդվածով, Չուկ ջան  :Jpit:  Չէ, իրոք, օրինակ թարգմանություն անելիս, կամ սոնետների ժամանակ, բնական է, որ ավելի լուրջ ենք բոլորս էլ մոտենում, փակ աչքերովի դեպքում՝ դա կրկին կախված է պատմվածքի սկզբից, ըստ դրա էլի որոշվում է, ավելի լուրջ մոտենալ, թե պարզապես «կայֆ բռնել», իսկ էս դեպքում հաստատ լուրջ տրամադրվել հնարավոր չէր, ու դա շատ հավես էր, ես դա բացասական երանգով չեմ ասում, մեկ–մեկ դա էլ ա պետք  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> Արտակ ջան, միգուցե, մրցույթից դուրս հրապարակե՞ս տվյալ հոդվածի _սեփական_ գրականացված տարբերակը


Արս ջան, այդ երբվանի՞ց է պարտադիր սեփական տարբերակը ներկայացնել կարծիք հայտնելու համար: Թե՞ պարտադիր պետք է ոգևորված բացականչություններ անեի  :Think: 




> Երգիծանքի հաշվով՝ արդյո՞ք երգիծական պիեսը գրականության ժանր չէ:


Իհարկե գրականության ժանր է, սակայն այստեղ ես երգիծական պիես չեմ տեսնում: Սա էլ գրականության իմ ընկալումն է:

----------


## Chuk

> Ուղղակի շատ ես ոգեշնչվել էդ հոդվածով, Չուկ ջան  Չէ, իրոք, օրինակ թարգմանություն անելիս, կամ սոնետների ժամանակ, բնական է, որ ավելի լուրջ ենք բոլորս էլ մոտենում, փակ աչքերովի դեպքում՝ դա կրկին կախված է պատմվածքի սկզբից, ըստ դրա էլի որոշվում է, ավելի լուրջ մոտենալ, թե պարզապես «կայֆ բռնել», իսկ էս դեպքում հաստատ լուրջ տրամադրվել հնարավոր չէր, ու դա շատ հավես էր, ես դա բացասական երանգով չեմ ասում, մեկ–մեկ դա էլ ա պետք


Ան ջան, եթե թեման լիներ ժամանցում, լիներ զվարճալիում, ասած Լեռնցու *նոյնիսկ* դեսից-դենից-ում՝ ես էլ էդպես կմտածեի  :Smile: 

Ես գնալու եմ նախորդ մրցույթին ուղարկվածներն էլ կարդամ: Կարդալու եմ, որովհետև ինձ ասել են, որ նույն որակն է: Իսկ սա ինձ իսկապես տխրեցնում է: Չէի ուզի ակումբի փառավոր գրողներին տեսնել չափման պլանկան ընկած: Եթե խնդիրը զուտ ժամանցն է, դա ուրիշ հարց է, ընդունում եմ, բայց եթե գրական մրցույթ է.. հմմ..

----------


## Երվանդ

Միշտ էլ էս կարգի ա եղել էլի, տենց որակական իմաստով ահռելի տարբերություն չեմ տեսնում, եթե էս վատ ա շատ, ուրեմն միշտ էլ շատ վատ ա եղել:

----------


## Ariadna

> Ան ջան, եթե թեման լիներ ժամանցում, լիներ զվարճալիում, ասած Լեռնցու *նոյնիսկ* դեսից-դենից-ում՝ ես էլ էդպես կմտածեի 
> 
> Ես գնալու եմ նախորդ մրցույթին ուղարկվածներն էլ կարդամ: Կարդալու եմ, որովհետև ինձ ասել են, որ նույն որակն է: Իսկ սա ինձ իսկապես տխրեցնում է: Չէի ուզի ակումբի փառավոր գրողներին տեսնել չափման պլանկան ընկած: Եթե խնդիրը զուտ ժամանցն է, դա ուրիշ հարց է, ընդունում եմ, բայց եթե գրական մրցույթ է.. հմմ..


Չ*ո*կ ջան, ամեն ինչ շատ լավ է, մի նեղվի, հազիվ ակտիվացել են էս մրցույթները։ Ես անձամբ ինձ վրա եմ վերցնում, եթե ես իմանամ, որ ինձնից էստեղ պահանջվում է լուրջ գրական ստեղծագործություն ներկայացնել, կյանքում որևէ մրցույթի չեմ մասնակցի։

----------

*e}|{uka* (09.11.2010), ministr (09.11.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (09.11.2010), Երվանդ (09.11.2010), Հայկօ (09.11.2010), Ռուֆուս (09.11.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, իսկ իմ համար մրցույթի կայֆը հենց պատմվածքներն են: Ուզում եմ գոնե մի բան կարդալ, առանց մտածելու՝ հեղինակին ուր եմ ուղարկել ու երբ:


Ոչ ոք քեզ չի ստիպում, որ գուշակություններ անես կամ չանես  :Smile:  Բայց այ, եթե հատուկ կանոն մտցվի, որ չի կարելի, նրանք, ովքեր հաճույք են ստանում դրանից, կտուժեն: Վերջիվերջո, եթե նույնիսկ Ակումբում արգելվեն գուշակությունները, ոչ ոք չի կարող քեզ ստիպել gtalk-ում կամ ուրիշ տեղ հեղինակներին չքննարկել:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Մամուլն էր մեղավոր: Չէր ոգեշնչել:  :Jpit:  Ամենաշատը կարելի էր երգիծական  ինչ -որ բան ստանալ՝ ղժժալ:
Ոչխարականը ըստ իս երգիծական էր ու չնայած հանգերը շատ տեղեր չէին բռնում, լավն էր:

----------

Ariadna (09.11.2010), Երվանդ (09.11.2010)

----------


## Հայկօ

*Կորած Երազը*: Էս մեկը հաստատ *Chuk*-ն ա գրել  :Tongue: : Սիրուն, համաչափ, հնարամտորեն, ճաշակով, գրագետ գրված ա, ապրի գրողը: Ռոմաաաաաաանծիկա... Գրողը վարդագույն ակնոցները դրել ա ու անցել գործի: Դիտմամբ ա դրել, հաստատ: Մի տեսակ ոնց որ նույնիսկ վարդագույն ակնոցներ չի ունեցել, ստիպված՝ սովորական անգույն ակնոցը ֆլոմով վարդագույն ա ներկել, որ մտահղացումը կարողանա գլուխ բերել  :LOL: :


*Ոչխարական*: Ես հատկապես գնահատեցի «-ական»-ը. Իլիական, Ոդիսական, Ոչխարական: Էս մեկը ՄԱՀ էր: Նույնիսկ չեմ էլ ուզում գուշակել, թե ով կարող ա գրած լինի, ուղղակի վայելում եմ: Հեղինակը ով էլ լինի՝ մի հատ ախպերական պաչ իրան  :Kiss: : Կարդալուց հատկապես բոցավառ տողերը առանձնացնում էի, հետո զգացի, որ եթե սենց գնա՝ բոլորը պիտի քոփի-փասթ անեմ. բայց ամեն դեպքում՝ էս մասերը լրիվ զզզզզզզզզզզզզզզզզ էին.




> Բարոյական այծոց խաբում, մարմնամասերը լպստում:
> ...
> Ամառային մի շոգ օր արածում էր սիրատոչոր
> ...
> Հուշիկ քայլքով շարժվեց առաջ, սրտում մարմաջ, լեզվին` բարբաջ
> ...
> Առաջարկում էր վայրենին խալի նման կպնել դոշին
> ...
> Ազիզն ականջներին չհավատաց, զարմանքից ողջ բուրդը եղավ թաց
> ...


Գործի տեղը լայն ու բութ ժպիտը դեմքիս լռված եմ, բա քո արածը քո դուրը եկա՞վ  :Angry2: : «Չափածո զրույց» եմ ուզում էս թեմաներով...


*Cherchez la femme*: Շեղշեցի-պրծա, որոշեցի, որ ես էսօր չափազանց բարի եմ, ու հավանեցի  :Jpit: :


*Անհաս ցնորք իմ հոգու*: Էլի լավն էր: Ուղղակի կեսը մայր հոդվածից էր քոփի արած. ապրի գրողը, օրիգինալ լուծում ա գտել  :LOL: : Ասե՞մ՝ ամենաշատը ինչը դուր չեկավ: Էն, որ բացականչական նշանների փոխարեն տիլդաներ էին դրած, շեշտերի փոխարեն էլ՝ ինչ-որ այ սենց՝ «´» նշաններ: Տենց, օրինակ, *impression*-ն ա անում, ինչը շատ վատ ա, այ այ այ  :Sad: : Ու ոչ միայն: Կարդացվող ցնորք էր. ինձ թվում ա՝ հեղինակը սկզբում վերջին նախադասությունն ա մտածել, հետո էդ նախադասության վրա կառուցել ա մնացած պատմվածքը:


*CIB Û ŞAŞ*: Ահագին երկար մտածում էի, թե էս ինչ ա, հետո զգացի, որ եթե ասեմ, թե թեմայի շրջանակներում էդ «ŞAŞ» բառը ինչի հետ ա ասոցացվում, կարող ա ինձ մեղադրեք քաղաքականապես անգրագետ հերետիկոսության համար, ու թարգեցի էդ անշնորհակալ մտածմունքները  :LOL: : Առաջին նախադասությունը եթե բարեհաջող հաղթահարում ես՝ նորմալ կարդացվում ա: Լավ էր գրած, շարժական բեղերի պահը լավն էր, թուղթ ստորագրելն էլ, մի խոսքով՝ բոլորը չնշեմ, էլի: Բայց էն տպավորությունը մնաց, որ, թույլ տվեք ասել, ոչ միս էր, ոչ՝ ձուկ: Ոչ գրոտեսկի թեման էր լրիվ զարգացրած, ոչ էլ՝ «լրջի»: Ինչ ճիշտ ա՝ ճիշտ ա. թեթև գրված, մեղմ պատմվածք էր, պարզապես՝ «աստղերն իրենց լուսավորության վերջին հետքն էին փորձում թողնել երկնքի կապույտին, և ալարելով՝ իրենց տեղը, նորից փորձելով, զիջում արևի շողերին, դեռ աքաղաղն էլ չէր հասցրել իր առաջին ողջույնն ուղարկեր գյուղի քնկոտներին, բամբասանքների տարափը լցվեց գյուղամեջ, իսկ ավելի ճիշտ՝ եզդի Թամոյի գլխին»  :Wacko: :


*Թռիչքներ երազում և հար..եմում*: Գրողը նենց էր մտել կերպարների մեջ, որ նույնիսկ էն ա-ն էր ստորոգյալին կպած գրում  :Jpit: : Լիքը կայֆ բաներ կային մեջը, ներառյալ՝ առանց ծակերի կանաչ կրծկալ: Օ՜, իմ Ժոզեֆինա... (մանավանդ՝ քյոփակներից ու հառամզադեքից հետո, Ճը մեծատառ): Ափսոս՝ տենց էլ չիմացան՝ որտեղ էր դմակ լինելու մեծն առաջնորդը:




> (Առաջնորդ` արդեն վտանգավոր հասարակության համար) Յուբկեեեդ արի հանեեեմ.....
> (Հուրի փերի` ամբողջ սենյակով մեկ տրտինգ տալով) Պամագիծեեեե՜՜՜.....
> (Առաջնորդ` նեանդերթալյան որսորդների արթնացած բնազդով) Հռիիիիի՜, այսինքն յահուու՜…. Թալեմ բռնեմ, թալեմ բռնեմ…. Բռնեմ …. Քյարաաամ, Ասկյաաաարրր դեմը բռնեեեեքքք....


Էս մասը լրիվ կուլմինացիան էր: Նենց լավ էի պատկերացնում կարդալիս էդ ամբողջ տրտինգը:

Ի միջի այլոց՝ առաջարկում եմ սույն պիեսին հատուկ մրցանակ տալ, «Միակ և անկրկնելի սմայլիկի» մրցանակը:

Գրողը ընդդիմադիր մամուլ կարդացող մարդ ա  :Think: : Բայց էլի չեմ գուշակելու՝ ով. էս նախագծի շրջանակներում գուշակությունները մենակ վնաս կարող են տալ, սենց ավելի կայֆ ա:


*Մի սիրո պատմություն*: Քանի լրիվ չեմ կարդացել, ասեմ, որ ախր հե՜չ չեմ սիրում «Մենք սիրում էինք իրար» նախադասությամբ սկսվող գործերը: [պաուզա]... Կարդացի: Էս ոճի համար նոր անուն հորինեցի հենց նոր. «Ակումբա-օրագրային ոճ»  :LOL: : Ինչ կաաաաայֆ ա գրած  :Love: : Հեղինակը կատոկով անցել ա «Ստեղծագործողի անկյան» վերոնշյալ բաժնի վրայով: Էնքան էլ հիմնավորապես չի անցել, կատոկը քշել ա սահուն, աննշմար` որպես քնքուշ մութի թև (տարբերակ՝ ի՜նչ նազանքով, երազանքով), լիքը բաներ բաց ա թողել, բայց ես դա կվերագրեմ հեղինակի բնածին համեստությանն ու չափի զգացումին  :Blush: : Իսկ հետո... (ի դեպ՝ էս «իսկ հետո» ու բազմակետն էլ հեչ չեմ սիրում) հա, իսկ հետո՝ ոչ դես, ոչ դեն. Ասկյարը սառեց դռան առաջ ու մեռավ: Կարճ-կոնկրետ: Մենակ էս մի նախադասության համար արժեր թեման սկզբից մինչև վերջ կարդալ  :Lol2: : Հայկ, դու ե՞ս գրել, հլը խոստովանի:



*Ամփոփում*. վերջին նախագծերից հաստատ ամենալավն էր իմ կարծիքով: Մենակ բազմազանությունը ինչ ասես արժեր. է՛լ չափածո, է՛լ պիես... Ապրի *Շինարարը*, որ սենց լավ հոդված էր ընտրել, ապրեմ ես, որ սենց լավ բան մտահղացա  :LOL: , ապրեն էն բոլոր մարդիկ, ովքեր ինձ հետո համոզում էին, որ մտահղացումս ախմախ բան չի (ես համոզված էի, որ ախմախ ա). դուք վերականգնեցիք իմ հավատը իմ հանդեպ  :Love: : Չեմ էլ կողմնորոշվում՝ ոնց քվեարկեմ. ուզում եմ բոլորի օգտին էլ քվեարկեմ, բայց տենց կստացվի, որ ոչ մեկի օգտին էլ չեմ քվեարկում, ընդհանուր պատկերը նույնն ա մնալու մեկ ա: Եվ բայց սակայն այնուամենայնիվ՝ քվեարկում եմ բոլորի, այսինքն՝ *ivy*-ի օգտին  :LOL: :


Հ.Գ. Հլը որ մենակ ստեղծագործություններն եմ կարդացել, եթե ինչ-որ բան բաց եմ թողել՝ կներեք, գնամ քննարկումներն էլ կարդամ, հետաքրքիր կլինի:

Հ.Հ.Գ. Ես չեմ մասնակցել, բայց ընդունված ավանդույթի համաձայն՝ որ մեկն էլ ինձ վերագրեք՝ ես ինձ խիստ շոյված կզգամ  :Jpit: :

----------

*e}|{uka* (09.11.2010), Ariadna (09.11.2010), ars83 (09.11.2010), ivy (09.11.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (09.11.2010), Երվանդ (09.11.2010), Էլիզե (09.11.2010), Մանուլ (12.11.2010), Նաիրուհի (09.11.2010), ՆանՍ (09.11.2010), Ուլուանա (09.11.2010), Ռուֆուս (09.11.2010)

----------


## Malxas

Մրցույթի թեման անհաջող էր ընտրված: Իմ կարծիքով կարելի էր ստեղծագործողների կարծիքը հարցնել ընտրված նյութի վերաբերյալ ու նոր անցնել գործի: Ժամանակը սեղմ էր որևէ նորմալ բան գրելու համար, ուր ենք այդքան շտապում, ի վերջո: Երբ հիմնական զբաղմունքդ գրելը չէ առավել դժվար է հանգիստ ժամանակ գտնել ստեղծագործելու համար: Այս թեմայից այսքան էլ չէի սպասում, դեռ լավ է, որ Ոչխարականը առանձնացավ...

----------


## ars83

> Արս ջան, այդ երբվանի՞ց է պարտադիր սեփական տարբերակը ներկայացնել կարծիք հայտնելու համար:


Արտ ջան, համարիր իմ անձնական խնդրանքը: Ես օրինակներով ավելի լավ եմ ընկալում:




> Թե՞ պարտադիր պետք է ոգևորված բացականչություններ անեի


Բնավ: Քո նկատողությունները կարդացի հետաքրքրությամբ: Բայց, ի մի բերեմ, տես, թե ինչքան սակավաթիվ են դրանք: 
*«Ոչխարական»*. «սահուն չի, խախտված համաչափություններ են...» Սա ամենակոնկրետն էր: Լիովին համաձայն եմ, ֆակտուրայի հարցում շատ անհաջող է՝ հանգը արհեստական է, կոպիտ, հնչողությունը ներդաշնակ չէ:
_ Ունակ չի էս մրցույթի համատեքստից դուրս գոյություն ունենալուն:_ Այդպիսի նպատակ տվյալ մրցույթում դրվե՞լ է: Արդեն իսկ մրցույթի պայմանները կաշկանդող են՝ *տրված է* հոդված, որը պետք է մշակել սեփական ձևով: Եթե մեկը գրեր հոդվածի հետ ընդհանրապես չառնչվող պիես, ասենք՝ Հրատ մոլորակի վրա տանձի ծառ աճեցնելու մասին, կհամարվեր՝ մրցույթի կանոնների խախտում: Բայց տվյալ մրցույթը ազատ ստեղծագործելու համար չէ, կարծում եմ: Այն նույնիսկ ավելի սահմանափակող է, քան «Փակ աչքերովը»:

*«Թռիչքներ երազում և հար..եմում»*. ընդհանրապես կոնկրետ դիտողություններ չկան, ըստ իս: _Գրված է արագ, շտապ, էնքան որ գրած լինելու համար, մի քանի զվարճալի արտահայտություններ..._ Իսկ սահունության, օրիգինալության, կամ գրական այլ չափանիշների մասին խոսք չկա՞:

Այս երկուսը, թերևս, առանց առանձնապես օրիգինալ նորարարությունների ներկայացնում են հոդվածը՝ շեշտելով զավեշտականը: Հորինվածքի առումով ավելի օրիգինալ մտահաղացումներ են «Կորած երազը», «Cherchez la femme»-ը, «Անհաս ցնորքը» (որում, իմ կարծիքով, կապը սկզբնական հոդվածի հետ առավել թույլերից է): «CIB Û ŞAŞ»-ը դեռ չեմ ընթերցել:

Հ.Գ. Ես պարզապես փորձում եմ հասկանալ «գրական ստեղծագործություն» լինելու չափանիշերը, շատ եմ կարդում այդ արտահայտությունը: Եթե չեմ սխալվում, այդպիսի թեմա կա, փորձեմ գտնել, կարդալ:

----------

Malxas (09.11.2010)

----------


## Հայկօ

Ֆհու, լրիվ կարդացի: Շնորհակալություններ շարելով իջնում էի  :LOL: :




> Ինքնաբացահայտումը թույլ չի տրվում, բայց գուշակելը, թե ով ով է, կանոններին դեմ չի:


Ահամ:

Համ էլ՝ իսկ ո՞նց պիտի իմանանք՝ ինչ-որ մեկը իրո՞ք ինքնաբացահայտվել ա, թե՞ մտել ա ու ջուր ա պղտորում  :Smile: : Հիմա եթե ես ամոթ-աբուռս կորցնեմ ու հայտարարեմ, որ «Օխչարապատումը» ես եմ գրել, ինձ պիտի դատափետե՞ք  :Jpit: :




> Rhayader, ճիշտն ասած, վերջին մի քանի նախագծերում թույլ տրվել է կռահւմներ անել, բայց ես էլ արդեն կամ ու կաց եմ, թե արդյոք այդպես ճիշտ է: Եթե դեմ ես ու էլի մարդիկ կան, ովքեր դեմ են, պատրաստ եմ քննարկել ու հաշվի առնել քննարկման որոշումը իհարկե ոչ այս թեմայում ու ոչ այս արդեն մեկնարկած նախագծի համար:


Էն, որ հեղինակները սկզբում դեռ անհայտ են, արդեն իսկ գուշակություններ ա ենթադրում, չէ՞: Թե չէ կարելի էր միանգամից անուն-ազգանուններով, կոշիկի համարով, արյան խմբով-բանով անձնական գործ էլ կցել ամեն տարբերակին ու հարցը գեղական կարգով լուծել  :Smile: :




> Տիրան, հեղինակին երբ ուղղակի հարցնում ես՝ դու՞ ես, ցանկացած պատասխանը, ինչպես նաև պատասխանի բացակայությունը կարող է համարվել ինքնաբացահայտում:


Իսկ եթե հարցման ենթարկվածը հեղինակը չի՞  :Wink: :

----------

ivy (09.11.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հայկ, բայց դու ի˜նչ բիթի ես  :LOL:  հետո կասեմ՝ ինչու  :LOL:  




> Մրցույթի թեման անհաջող էր ընտրված: Իմ կարծիքով կարելի էր ստեղծագործողների կարծիքը հարցնել ընտրված նյութի վերաբերյալ ու նոր անցնել գործի: Ժամանակը սեղմ էր որևէ նորմալ բան գրելու համար, ուր ենք այդքան շտապում, ի վերջո: Երբ հիմնական զբաղմունքդ գրելը չէ առավել դժվար է հանգիստ ժամանակ գտնել ստեղծագործելու համար: Այս թեմայից այսքան էլ չէի սպասում, դեռ լավ է, որ Ոչխարականը առանձնացավ...


Անհաջո՞ղ: Էսքան մարդու ոգեշնչել ա, ու անհաջո՞ղ: Ժամանակը քի՞չ: Հոդվածը կարդալուց հետո ընդամենը հինգ րոպե էր պետք հասկանալու համար՝ ինչ կարելի է գրել: Իսկ դա ամենաբարդ գործն է: 

Մի խոսքով, Շին, հալալ ա քեզ, շատ լավ հոդված ես ընտրել  :Smile:

----------

Ariadna (09.11.2010), ivy (09.11.2010), Ուլուանա (09.11.2010)

----------


## Malxas

Սա իմ կարծիքն է, բայց ստեղծագործությունների մեջ հենց ոգեշնչվածությունը չնկատվեց: 
5 րոպե էր պետք? Դե ինչ, մարդ կա 5 րոպե է մտածում, մարդ կա 5 օր, մարդ կա 5 տարի...

----------


## Շինարար

> Մի խոսքով, Շին, հալալ ա քեզ, շատ լավ հոդված ես ընտրել


Ճիշտն ասած՝ «Հրապարակ», «Հետք» և «Առավոտ» թերթերին անընդհատ հետևում եմ, միշտ կարդում եմ, իրոք, ոչ մի ուրիշ հոդվածի ուղղությամբ չեմ էլ մտածել, բայց ամենքն իրավունք ունի իր կարծիքն ունենալու:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Սա իմ կարծիքն է, բայց ստեղծագործությունների մեջ հենց ոգեշնչվածությունը չնկատվեց: 
> 5 րոպե էր պետք? Դե ինչ, մարդ կա 5 րոպե է մտածում, մարդ կա 5 օր, մարդ կա 5 տարի...


Դե դրա համար Շինարարը միջին տարբերակ ա առաջարկում  :Smile:  յոթ օր: Իսկ հինգ տարի արդեն մի քիչ շատ ա

----------


## Chuk

> Արտ ջան...


Արս ջան, եթե ես հիմա կետ առ կետ քո հարցերին պատասխանեմ, հետո դու ես կետ առ կետ դրանց արձագանքելու, հետո ես, հետո դու, հետո ուրիշը, հետո ես, հետո դու, հետո ուրիշը: Իսկ իմ նպատակը չի ստեղ ոչ իմ տեսակետը պնդել, ոչ իմ ասածի իրավացիությունը ապացուցել, ոչ էլ բանավիճել կամ նման մի բան:

Ես եկել եմ էստեղ կարծիքս հայտնեմ: Ես համարում եմ, որ սա գրական գեղարվեստական մրցույթ չէր: Ժամանց էր, ժամանցի համատեքստում լավն ա: Որպես գեղարվեստական գործեր ես էստեղ լավ գործ չեմ տեսել: Ես էդքանն եմ ասում: Ու շնորհակալություն եմ հայտնում, որ դուք կարողանում եք նաև տեսակետների բազմազանությունը ընդունել ու հասկանալ, որ մարդը սենց կարծիք էլ կարող ա ունենա: Եթե ինչ-որ մեկը համաձայն չի իմ հնչեցրած գնահատականներին ու կարծիքներին, ապա բարի, ես չեմ ուզում վիճել ու ընդունում եմ իրենց տեսակետը:

հ.գ. Եթե իմ կարծիքն ինչ-որ մեկին կամ մեկերին վիրավորել ա, ապա ներողություն եմ խնդրում, սակայն միևնույն է դա ինձ չէր կարող խանգարել կարծիքս բարձրաձայնել:

հ.գ.2. Ես էլ եմ խոստովանում, որ որպես ժամանցայի մրցույթ առավել քան կայացել է:

----------

Շինարար (09.11.2010), Ուլուանա (09.11.2010)

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Սա իմ կարծիքն է, բայց ստեղծագործությունների մեջ հենց ոգեշնչվածությունը չնկատվեց: 
> 5 րոպե էր պետք? Դե ինչ, մարդ կա 5 րոպե է մտածում, մարդ կա 5 օր, մարդ կա 5 տարի...


Մարդու մտածելու ժամանակահատվածը ըստ իս կապ չունի: Ու ընդհանրապես ոգեշնչվածություն կար ու շատ կար:  :Jpit:  Պարտադիր չի ինչ -որ բան գրելիս, եթե քեզ ոգեշնչել է մի աղջիկ, գրել իր մասին:  :Smile:

----------

Ariadna (09.11.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (09.11.2010)

----------


## Malxas

Չվիճեմ, ուրեմն տպավորությունը տարբեր է եղել, բայց ժամանակի առումով ստիպված եմ մեկ անգամ էլ մատնանշել, և սա արդեն միայն իմ կարծիքը չէ, ստեղծագործությունների մի մասը գրված է հապճեպ և այդ պատճառով էլ անկատար:

----------


## Շինարար

Ընկերներ, եկեք քննադատություններից նեղվելու փոխարեն, փրձենք մտածել ասվածի շուրջ, ու արդյունքում համաձայնել կամ չհամաձայնել: Արտակի ասածներից մեծ մասի հետ համաձայն եմ, էնպես չլինի էլի, որ ինքը գա ասի ու մենակով վատամարդ լինի :Jpit:  Միանգամից հակադարձելու փոխարեն, եկեք`կարդանք տեսակետը, ընդունենք ի գիտություն և մտածենք, թե հետո ինչ անենք :Smile:

----------

Chuk (09.11.2010), Ֆոտոն (11.11.2010)

----------


## ars83

> Ես եկել եմ էստեղ կարծիքս հայտնեմ: Ես համարում եմ, որ սա գրական գեղարվեստական մրցույթ չէր: Ժամանց էր, ժամանցի համատեքստում լավն ա: Որպես գեղարվեստական գործեր ես էստեղ լավ գործ չեմ տեսել: Ես էդքանն եմ ասում: Ու շնորհակալություն եմ հայտնում, որ դուք կարողանում եք նաև տեսակետների բազմազանությունը ընդունել ու հասկանալ, որ մարդը սենց կարծիք էլ կարող ա ունենա: Եթե ինչ-որ մեկը համաձայն չի իմ հնչեցրած գնահատականներին ու կարծիքներին, ապա բարի, ես չեմ ուզում վիճել ու ընդունում եմ իրենց տեսակետը:


Մեռա կրկնելով, որ ես հարցնում էի քո կարծիքը գրական ստեղծագործության մասին _այն պատճառով, որ այն իրոք ինձ հետաքրքրում էր_: Այլապես չէի գրի: Իմ «բանավեճը» ուղղված էր միայն քո տեսանկյան մասին մանրամասներ «կորզելուն»: Բայց որ մի տեղ գրես (պարտադիր չէ՝ այս թեմայում), ու հղումը տաս, կարդամ, շնորհակալ կլինեմ:  :Secret:  Կետ առ կետ չեմ պատասխանի, հանգիստ սրտով գրի:  :Wink:

----------


## Chuk

> Մեռա կրկնելով, որ ես հարցնում էի քո կարծիքը գրական ստեղծագործության մասին _այն պատճառով, որ այն իրոք ինձ հետաքրքրում էր_: Այլապես չէի գրի: Իմ «բանավեճը» ուղղված էր միայն քո տեսանկյան մասին մանրամասներ «կորզելուն»: Բայց որ մի տեղ գրես (պարտադիր չէ՝ այս թեմայում), ու հղումը տաս, կարդամ, շնորհակալ կլինեմ:  Կետ առ կետ չեմ պատասխանի, հանգիստ սրտով գրի:


Արս ջան, արի ես շատ կարճ ասեմ, դու հասկացի:
Ես ընդհանրապես միշտ դեմ եմ գրականությունը ճաղավանդակների ու սահմանների մեջ դնելուն: Էդ առումով ստեղ բոլորն էլ գրական գործեր են: Ուղղակի մի մասն իմ ճաշակի ու ընկալման համար անընդունելի, ինչը չի նշանակում, որ պետք ա անընդունելի լինի ասենք քո ճաշակի ու ընկալման համար:

Հիմա գանք կոնկրետ դեպքին:
Ասենք Ոչխարականին:
Բոլորը նշում են, որ ստեղ կա կատարման լուրջ թերացում, այդ թվում՝ դու: Խոսքը գնում է ճիշտ հանգավորման, սահունության, վանկավորման մասին: Իր ֆորմատի մեջ ինքն անկատար է: Հետևաբար էստեղ գնահատվում է ոչ թե տվյալ տարբերակի գեղարվեստական ձևը, այլ ասելիքը: Նույն հաջողությամբ կարելի է ասենք անեկդոտ պատմել. «Ուրեմն ոչխարը սիրահարվում ա ալոջին...»: Իրա արժեքը դառնում է ոչ թե ընտրված գրական ոճը, այլ ընդամենը հումորը, տերմինների ընտրությունները, ղժոցին: Ու ես համարում եմ բավական հաջողված՝ հումորի տեսակետից: Ինքս էլ մի կուշտ ծիծաղել եմ կարդալուց: Բայց ես չեմ հասկանում գրական մրցույթում իրա տեղը, դիրքը:

----------

ars83 (09.11.2010)

----------


## ministr

Եթե ի սկզբանե նպատակը եղել է գրական լուրջ մրցույթը, ապա դրա համար ենթադրում եմ պետք էր մի 2 ամիս ժամանակ հատկացնել գրելու համար  :Smile:  Հետո նման մտադրության դեպքում պետք էր այլ հոդված ընտրել ոգեշնչվելու համար և վերջապես լուրջ գրական մրցույթի համար լուրջ գրողներ-ստեղծագործողներ են պետք, որոնք չկան: Իսկ ոչ պրոֆեսիոնալ "Ռոմեո Ջուլիետ" կամ "Սոս և Վարդիթերները" այսպես կոչված "լայն զանգվածների" համար հետաքրքիր չեն, և թեման, ըստ իս, կմահանար դեռ չծնված: Չնայած, որ "ոգեշնչող" հոդվածը հումորային էր, արդյունքում ստացված ոչ բոլոր նյութերն էին հումորային ստացվել` տեղ-տեղ նույնիսկ տաղտկալի, դե պատկերացրեք եթե օրգինալ հոդվածը լիներ մի քիչ տրագիկ ոճի, ապա սիրտ մղկտացնող նյութերի պակաս չէր զգացվի: Չգիտեմ, միգուցե ավելի ճիշտ կլինի մրցույթը տեղափոխել ժամանցային, կամ նույնիսկ զվարճալի բաժին, որ ապագայում համանման մրցույթներին ներկայացված նյութերը մարդիկ կարդային ժպտալու հույսով  :Smile:

----------

Malxas (09.11.2010), Էլիզե (09.11.2010), ՆանՍ (09.11.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Եթե ի սկզբանե նպատակը եղել է գրական լուրջ մրցույթը


Անձամբ ես չգիտեմ նպատակը որն է եղել, ես գրել եմ, թե իմ սպասելիքն ինչ էր: Ընդ որում լուրջն էլ աստիճաններ ունի: Ես չեմ ակնկալել, որ գրական գլուխգործոցներ են լինելու:




> ապա դրա համար ենթադրում եմ պետք էր մի 2 ամիս ժամանակ հատկացնել գրելու համար  Հետո նման մտադրության դեպքում պետք էր այլ հոդված ընտրել ոգեշնչվելու համար և վերջապես լուրջ գրական մրցույթի համար լուրջ գրողներ-ստեղծագործողներ են պետք, որոնք չկան:


Ժամանակի հաշվով ոչինչ չեմ ուզում ասել, կարծում եմ, որ 7 օրում էլ կարելի է լավ գործեր գրել: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է «լուրջ գրողներ-ստեղծագործողներ» չկան պնդմանը, ապա ես կարծում եմ, որ դու ծանոթ չես ակումբցի ստեղծագործողների պոտենցիալին: Եթե ես չիմանայի, որ ակումբում կան ուղղակի հրաշալի գրողներ-ստեղծագործողներ, իմ ակնկալիքներ, սպասելիքներն էլ ուրիշ կլինեին:

----------

Malxas (09.11.2010)

----------


## ministr

> Եթե ես չիմանայի, որ ակումբում կան ուղղակի հրաշալի գրողներ-ստեղծագործողներ, իմ ակնկալիքներ, սպասելիքներն էլ ուրիշ կլինեին:


Օրինակ քո Չուկչստանն եմ կարդացել, դուրս շատ է եկել, բայց դու դժվար թե մասնակցեիր այս մրցույթին  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> Օրինակ քո Չուկչստանն եմ կարդացել, դուրս շատ է եկել, բայց դու դժվար թե մասնակցեիր այս մրցույթին


Էդ ինչու՞:
Ես շատ էլ ուզում էի մասնակցել:

հ.գ. Ես իմ մասին ամենավերջում կասեի, ակումբում ինձնից շատ ավելի տաղանդավոր ու հրաշալի գրողներ կան:

----------


## ivy

> վերջին նախագծերից հաստատ ամենալավն էր իմ կարծիքով: Մենակ բազմազանությունը ինչ ասես արժեր. է՛լ չափածո, է՛լ պիես...


Համաձայն եմ:  :Smile: 




> Չեմ էլ կողմնորոշվում՝ ոնց քվեարկեմ. ուզում եմ բոլորի օգտին էլ քվեարկեմ, բայց տենց կստացվի, որ ոչ մեկի օգտին էլ չեմ քվեարկում, ընդհանուր պատկերը նույնն ա մնալու մեկ ա:


Դու բոլորին քվեարկելով էլ շատ բարի գործ ես անում, որովհետև էստեղ կան տարբերակներ, որոնք մինչև քո քվեարկելը զրո ձայն ունեին, ու հնարավոր է՝ էդպես էլ մնային մինչև վերջ: Իսկ հիմա էդ պատմվածքի հեղինակները իրենց լավ կզգան՝ անկախ նրանից, որ դու քվեարկել ես բոլորի օգտին: Ամեն մարդ իր ստացած ձայների համար է ուրախանում:  :Smile: 




> Եվ բայց սակայն այնուամենայնիվ՝ քվեարկում եմ բոլորի, այսինքն՝ *ivy*-ի օգտին :


Մերսի Հայկ ջան, ես ու իմ բոլոր յոթ տարբերակները սրտանց շնորհակալ ենք:  :Jpit:

----------

Ariadna (09.11.2010), Kita (09.11.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (09.11.2010), Հայկօ (09.11.2010), Ռուֆուս (09.11.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Դու բոլորին քվեարկելով էլ շատ բարի գործ ես անում, որովհետև էստեղ կան տարբերակներ, որոնք մինչև քո քվեարկելը զրո ձայն ունեին, ու հնարավոր է՝ էդպես էլ մնային մինչև վերջ: Իսկ հիմա էդ պատմվածքի հեղինակները իրենց լավ կզգան՝ անկախ նրանից, որ դու քվեարկել ես բոլորի օգտին: Ամեն մարդ իր ստացած ձայների համար է ուրախանում:


Հայկօն ոնց որ մանկական Եվրատեսիլը լինի  :Jpit:  Էն որ սկզբում բոլորին 12 միավոր են տալիս, որ երեխեքը վատ չզգան  :LOL:

----------

ivy (09.11.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (09.11.2010), Էլիզե (09.11.2010), Նաիրուհի (09.11.2010), ՆանՍ (10.11.2010)

----------


## ivy

> Չէի ուզի ակումբի փառավոր գրողներին տեսնել չափման պլանկան ընկած: Եթե խնդիրը զուտ ժամանցն է, դա ուրիշ հարց է, ընդունում եմ, բայց եթե գրական մրցույթ է.. հմմ..


Չուկ, ոչինչ չէ՞, որ ես էլ իմ կարծիքը հայտնեմ՝ մի քիչ մեջ ընկնելով քննարկմանը: 
Անձամբ ես Ակումբում *փառավոր գրող* չեմ ճանաչում: Համենայնդեպս՝ որևէ մեկը, ով հայտնի է իր գրական գործունեությամբ գոնե Հայաստանով մեկ: Դե փառավորի արմատը փառքն է, չէ՞: Ակումբի սահմաններում գուցե փառքի արժանացել են, բայց էստեղ էլ փառքի արժանանալու համար հեչ անպայման չի *գրող* լինել:  :Jpit: 
Ակումբում կան մարդիկ, ովքեր կարող են գրել, ու ոմանց մոտ էլ դա հեչ վատ չի ստացվում: Իսկ էս մրցույթներում էլ, իմ համեստ կարծիքով, ոչ ոք իր պլանկան չի գցում, որովհետև սա առանձին գրական գործ ներկայացնելու մրցույթ չի, այլ եղածի հիման վրա ինչ-որ համապատասխան բան ստեղծելու հնարամտություն: 
Էս հոդվածը որևէ լուրջ գործ չէր ենթադրում, էդ իմաստով շատ տարբերակներ լավ համապատասխանում են ֆորմատին ու հաջող են կատարել իրենց առաջ դրած առաջադրանքը: Նման հոդվածի հիման վրա լուրջ գրական ստեղծագործություն երկնելը շատ ծիծաղելի կլիներ, իմ կարծիքով: 
Այս մրցույթը թեև ժամանցային է, բայց նաև մնում է գրական, որովհետև ի վերջո մարդ ստեղծագործում է: 
Բայց ամեն ինչ շատ լրջացնելու կարիք չկա՝ փառավոր գրողներ ու պլանկաներ ներմուծելով:

----------

*e}|{uka* (09.11.2010), Ariadna (09.11.2010), Malxas (09.11.2010), ministr (09.11.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (09.11.2010), Երվանդ (09.11.2010), ՆանՍ (10.11.2010), Ուլուանա (09.11.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Անձամբ ես Ակումբում *փառավոր գրող* չեմ ճանաչում: Համենայնդեպս՝ որևէ մեկը, ով հայտնի է իր գրական գործունեությամբ գոնե Հայաստանով մեկ: Դե փառավորի արմատը փառքն է, չէ՞: Ակումբի սահմաններում գուցե փառքի արժանացել են, բայց էստեղ էլ փառքի արժանանալու համար հեչ անպայման չի *գրող* լինել:


Այվի ջան, շնորհակալ եմ «փառավոր» բառը հոգեվերլուծական լինգվիստիկ փորձաքննության ենթարկելու համար, բայց կարծում եմ հասկանալի էր, որ ընդամենը ուզում եմ ակումբի գրողների մասին վերաբերմունքս ցույց տամ ու հստակ ցուցանեմ, որ իրանցից սպասելիքներն շատ ավելին են, քան այստեղ դրված որևէ գործ՝ անկատար գործ:

ԻՆչ վերաբերվում է լուրջ գործ երկնելուն, ապա պատկերացրու, որ դա առավել քան հնարավոր է:
Իմ համար իրապես շատ ցավալի է,  որ էս մրցույթները ընդամենը ժամանցի համար եք ակտիվացնում: Ես ժամանցի դեմ ոչինչ չունեմ: Բայց իմ համար դա ոգևորիչ չի:

----------

Malxas (09.11.2010)

----------


## ivy

> *Այվի ջան, շնորհակալ եմ «փառավոր»* *բառը հոգեվերլուծական լինգվիստիկ փորձաքննության ենթարկելու համար*, բայց կարծում եմ հասկանալի էր, որ ընդամենը ուզում եմ ակումբի գրողների մասին վերաբերմունքս ցույց տամ ու հստակ ցուցանեմ, որ իրանցից սպասելիքներն շատ ավելին են, քան այստեղ դրված որևէ գործ՝ անկատար գործ:
> 
> ԻՆչ վերաբերվում է լուրջ գործ երկնելուն, ապա պատկերացրու, որ դա առավել քան հնարավոր է:
> Իմ համար իրապես շատ ցավալի է,  որ էս մրցույթները ընդամենը ժամանցի համար եք ակտիվացնում: Ես ժամանցի դեմ ոչինչ չունեմ: Բայց իմ համար դա ոգևորիչ չի:


Գրառումս ծաղրական չէր, ու քեզնից էլ նույնն եմ ակնկալում... Հոգեվերլուծություն չկար այստեղ:
Իսկ այս հոդվածի հիման վրա լուրջ գրական ստեղծագործություն հորինելուն չեմ հավատում: Միանում եմ Արս-ի խնդրանքին, որ օրինակի կարգով ցույց տաս, թե ինչ լուրջ գործ կարելի էր երկնել էս երգիծական-զավեշտական հոդվածի հիման վրա:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (09.11.2010), ՆանՍ (10.11.2010), Ուլուանա (09.11.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Գրառումս ծաղրական չէր, ու քեզնից էլ նույնն եմ ակնկալում... Հոգեվերլուծություն չկար այստեղ:
> Իսկ այս հոդվածի հիման վրա լուրջ գրական ստեղծագործություն հորինելուն չեմ հավատում: Միանում եմ Արս-ի խնդրանքին, որ օրինակի կարգով ցույց տաս, թե ինչ լուրջ գործ կարելի էր երկնել էս երգիծական-զավեշտական հոդվածի հիման վրա:


Ինչպես ասել եմ Արսին, նույն կերպ ասեմ քեզ. գրական գործերի մասին տեսակետ հայտնելիս պարտադիր չի, որ ինքդ դա կատարես: Դիցուք ես անտաղանդ գրող եմ, ներկայումս գտնվում եմ գրական խոր ճգնաժամում, ուրեմն սխա՞լ եմ ասում: Իհարկե ոչ: Ընդհանրապես ցանկացած սյուժետային գծից կարելի է լավ ստեղծագործություն ստանալ, եթե ոչ ասելիքի առումով, ապա գոնե կատարման վարպետության առումով:

----------


## ivy

> Ինչպես ասել եմ Արսին, նույն կերպ ասեմ քեզ. գրական գործերի մասին տեսակետ հայտնելիս պարտադիր չի, որ ինքդ դա կատարես: Դիցուք ես անտաղանդ գրող եմ, ներկայումս գտնվում եմ գրական խոր ճգնաժամում, ուրեմն սխա՞լ եմ ասում: Իհարկե ոչ: Ընդհանրապես ցանկացած սյուժետային գծից կարելի է լավ ստեղծագործություն ստանալ, եթե ոչ ասելիքի առումով, ապա գոնե կատարման վարպետության առումով:


Հիմա քո կարծիքով էս ստեղծագործություններից ոչ մեկը ոչ լավն է, ոչ կատարման վարպետություն ունի՞՝ իր սյուժեի սահմանում:
«Ոչխարականը» ոնց որ թե երգիծական ժանրի կարգին գործ է՝ տրված հոդվածին շատ համապատասխան:
Գուցե որպես առանձին գործ չկարդայի, բայց որ գիտեմ, թե ինչ հոդվածի հիման վրա է ստեղծվել (իսկ մրցույթի իմաստը հենց առաջադրանքին համապատասխանելն է), գտնում եմ, որ ահագին հաջողված աշխատանք է:

----------

Ariadna (09.11.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (09.11.2010), ՆանՍ (10.11.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Հիմա քո կարծիքով էս ստեղծագործություններից ոչ մեկը ոչ լավն է, ոչ կատարման վարպետություն ունի՞՝ իր սյուժեի սահմանում:
> «Ոչխարականը» ոնց որ թե երգիծական ժանրի կարգին գործ է՝ տրված հոդվածին շատ համապատասխան:
> Գուցե որպես առանձին գործ չկարդայի, բայց որ գիտեմ, թե ինչ հոդվածի հիման վրա է ստեղծվել (իսկ մրցույթի իմաստը հենց առաջադրանքին համապատասխանելն է), գտնում եմ, որ ահագին հաջողված աշխատանք է:


Ոչխարականը որպես հումոր արտակարգ է: Վերջ:
Ինքն իր ընտրած գրական ֆորմայի մեջ անկատար է: Արդեն մի քանի անգամ գրել եմ էդ մասին: Հիմա եթե ասենք մեկը մի բան գրի, որի ամեն տողը մի երկարություն ունի, հանգերը խառը-խուռը, բայց անունը դնի պոեմ, այդ դեպքում դրան գնահատականդ որպես պոեմի ի՞նչ է լինելու: Տվյալ գրվածքի ասելիքը կարող է շատ արժեքավոր լինի, հետաքրքիր լինի, բայց ինքը պոեմ չի լինի: Ոչխարապատման հումորային մասը լավն է: Վերջ:

Ինչ վերաբերվում է մրցույթից դուրսին, ապա այո, ես գրական ստեղծագործություն ասելով հասկանում եմ մի բան, որը կարող է հետաքրքրությամբ կարդացվել նաև հայտարարված մրցույթից դուրս ու իր ողջ արժանիքը այն չէ, որ ինքն այս մրցույթի մեջ է:

Իմ ասածը հենց այդքանն է, Այվի՝ *Գուցե որպես առանձին գործ չկարդայի*, ուղղակի առանց գուցեի:

Ես ներկայացնում եմ ակումբի մրցույթներից *իմ* սպասելիքները ու ասում, որ դրանք չեն արդարացել:

----------

ivy (09.11.2010)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Էս անգամվա տարբերակները նախորդի համեմատ ավելի լավն էին: Բայց էլի մենակ մեկի՝ *«Ոչխարականի»* օգտին եմ քվեարկել, քանի որ մնացածները այս կամ այն պատճառով զիջում էին վերջինիս: Ընդհանրապես նման զավեշտալի հոդվածի հիման վրա ինչ-որ լուրջ կամ, առավել ևս, սրտառուչ պատմություն գրելու գաղափարն անձամբ ինձ մի տեսակ անհեթեթ է թվում, էդ առումով լուրջ տարբերակները, որքան էլ լավ գրված լինեին, տվյալ նախագծի շրջանակներում հաջողված չեմ կարող համարել: Հիմա՝ հերթով:

*«Կորած երազը»*՝ որպես առանձին պատմվածք, բավական լավ էր շարադրված, գրագետ, հետևողական, բայց որպես տվյալ հոդվածի հիման վրա գրված ստեղծագործություն՝ էն չէր՝ արդեն նշածս պատճառով:

*«Ոչխարական»*. ըստ իս, հոդվածին ամենահամահունչ գրվածքն էր: Հաջողությամբ կիրառված հումորը, մտքի հետաքրքիր փայլատակումները, դիպուկ ձևակերպումները լրիվ ապահովել էին ստեղծագործության հաջողությունը: Թերություններ էլ, իհարկե, կային, ինչպես, օրինակ, տողերի անհամաչափությունը, հանգուվանկի հետ կապված թերությունները, մեկ էլ հատկապես աչքս ծակում էր բաղաձայնով սկսվող բառերից առաջ հաճախակի հանդիպող -ն հոդի կիրառությունը՝ -ը-ի փոխարեն՝ հանուն վանկերի անհրաժեշտ քանակի պահպանման: Էդ սխալից միշտ ներվայնացել եմ: Կարծում եմ՝ հեղինակը կարող էր մի քիչ ավելի լավ մշակել, նոր ներկայացնել: Ինչևէ, նշածս թերությունների առկայության դեպքում էլ, իմ կարծիքով, գրվածքը չի դադարում հաջողված լինելուց: 

*«Cherchez la femme».* լուծման գաղափարը հետաքրքիր էր, բայց ընդհանուր պատմվածքը, եսիմ, էնքան էլ չհավանեցի:

*«Անհաս ցնորք իմ հոգու»*. ինձ համար հետաքրքիր չէր, չհավանեցի, չգիտեմ ուրիշ ինչ ասեմ: Հատկապես «Ազըզ»-ի պահերը ներվերի դեղ էին: Ուրիշ կոնկրետ ասելու բան էս պահին չունեմ:

*«CIB Û ŞAŞ»*. էս պատմվածքի տխրահռչակ առաջին նախադասությանը ես էլ պիտի անդրադառնամ. էդ նախադասության դեռ սկիզբը որ կարդացի, արդեն տաղտուկը թափով բամփեց գլխիս  :Wacko: , ու զգացի, որ մինչև վերջ կարդալու հեռանկարից անասելի դիսկոմֆորտ է առաջանում մեջս: Բայց լավ էր, էդ նախադասությունը հաղթահարեցի, մնացածն անհամեմատ ավելի թեթև էր կարդացվում, բայց սյուժեի զարգացումն ինձ համար անհետաքրքիր էր: Ազիզին անմեղ ու անշառ բիձուկ ներկայացնելու գաղափարն էլ էն չէր:

*«Թռիչքներ երազում և հար..եմում»*. էս տարբերակը, թեև հումորով մոտեցումներից էր, բայց ինձ հեչ դուր չեկավ: Ինձ համար ավելի շատ ցանցառ ու գռեհիկ էր, քան հումորով: Ճիշտ է, տեղ-տեղ հումորային արտահայտություններ կային, որ հավանեցի, բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ ահագին ներվայնացնող էր ինձ համար: Գռեհիկ առտահայտությունները, բացականչությունները չափից դուրս շատ էին:

*«Մի սիրո պատմություն»*. չեմ էլ պատկերացնում, թե հեղինակի մտքով ինչ է անցել, որ էդ զավեշտալի պատմությունից նման սրտաճմլիկ սիրային պատմություն է ստեղծել: Ասել Հայկօյի՝ ակումբաօրագրային գրառում էր հիշեցնում, նրանցից, որոնք ես համարյա երբեք չեմ կարդում: Բայց տվյալ դեպքում ավելի կարևորն էն էր, որ պատմվածքը, եթե կարելի է էդպես անվանել, հեչ կապ չուներ հոդվածի հետ: Մենակ մի պահ կար մեջը, որ էդ համատարած մելամաղձոտ-սրտաճզմլտիկ տրամադրության մեջ անսպասելի ծիծաղի պոռթկում առաջացրեց. Ասկյարի՝ դռան մոտ սառչելու-մեռնելու պահն էր  :LOL: :

----------

ivy (09.11.2010), Ամպ (09.11.2010), ՆանՍ (10.11.2010)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Սա իմ կարծիքն է, բայց ստեղծագործությունների մեջ հենց ոգեշնչվածությունը չնկատվեց: 
> 5 րոպե էր պետք? Դե ինչ, մարդ կա 5 րոպե է մտածում, մարդ կա 5 օր, մարդ կա 5 տարի...


Կարծում եմ՝ հենց ոգեշնչվածությունը լավ էլ առկա էր համարյա բոլորի դեպքում, համենայնդեպս, ես էդպիսի տպավորություն ստացա: Ուրիշ բան, որ միայն ոգեշնչվածությունը բավարար չէ լավ ստեղծագործություն գրելու համար, քանի որ բացի ոգեշնչվածությունից, նաև տաղանդ, ժամանակ, գրագիտություն ու գուցե էլի ինչ-որ բաներ են պետք:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Դու բոլորին քվեարկելով էլ շատ բարի գործ ես անում, որովհետև էստեղ կան տարբերակներ, որոնք մինչև քո քվեարկելը զրո ձայն ունեին, ու հնարավոր է՝ էդպես էլ մնային մինչև վերջ: Իսկ հիմա էդ պատմվածքի հեղինակները իրենց լավ կզգան՝ անկախ նրանից, որ դու քվեարկել ես բոլորի օգտին: Ամեն մարդ իր ստացած ձայների համար է ուրախանում:


Բոլորի օգտին քվեարկելը նշանակություն չունի  :Smile: : Ինձնից բծախնդիր կլիենտ չլինեք, էլի. եթե քվեարկել եմ, ուրեմն հավանել եմ, ոչ թե՝ ուրեմն ընդհանուր ալիքի տակ ա ընկել  :Smile: :




> Մերսի Հայկ ջան, ես ու իմ բոլոր յոթ տարբերակները սրտանց շնորհակալ ենք:


Յոթ տարբերակով Ակումբ մտնես, բալա ջան  :Jpit: :




> Հայկօն ոնց որ մանկական Եվրատեսիլը լինի  Էն որ սկզբում բոլորին 12 միավոր են տալիս, որ երեխեքը վատ չզգան


 :Beee:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Ինչ հետաքրքիր է. կարծես թե միայն ես եմ, որ *«Մի սիրո պատմություն»*-ի մեջ ոչ մի ռոմանտիկա ու սրտաճմլիկ սիրային պատմություն չեմ տեսել  :Think:  Ավելի շուտ սրա մեջ ամենաանմարդկային սարկազմն էր և´ Ասկյարի անվան, և´ նրա նկարագրության, և´ մահվան հանգամանքների, ու ամենաշատը՝ երեխային նկարագրելու դրվագներում...

Ու էլի ի տարբերություն մյուսների՝ *«Ոչխարականն»* ու «*Թռիչքներ երազում և հար...եմում»*-ը չեմ հավանել՝ առանձին դրվագներ չհաշված։ Երգիծական ստեղծագոծությանի մեջ գոնե մի քիչ թերասացություն պիտի լինի, որ ես սիրեմ։

Ընդհանրապես հավանել եմ այն գործերը, որոնց մոտեցումն ինձ համար անակնկալ էր, որովհետև նախապես մոտավոր գիտեի, թե ինչ կարելի է ակնկալել ակումբի ստեղծագործողներից։ Չեմ ասում, որ հավանածներս ամենալավն են, որովհետև մրցույթին մասնակցող ստեղծագործություններն ընդհանրապես, չնայած բազմազանությանը, էնքան էլ ուժեղ չէին։

----------


## Հայկօ

Հա, մոռացա ասեմ: Եկել եմ, որ հատուկ բողոքեմ վերջին տարբերակը՝ «Մի սիրո պատմությունը» անարդարացիորեն արհամարողների դեմ  :Sad: : Ախր *ընտիր* էր, տեղը-տեղին, կետ առ կետ, ոնց որ պետքն ա՝ գրած էր: Կատոկ: Հիմա հեղինակը ի՞նչ մեղավոր ա, որ ինչքան էլ փորձել ա անտաղանդ օրագրային հեծեծանք գրի, էլի սեփական տաղանդը տույլ չի տվել, որ բավականաչափ տխմար բան գրի, որպեսզի ծաղրանմանակումը կատարյալ լինի  :Jpit: : Ես խորապես համոզված եմ, որ մենակ ես եմ ճիշտ հասկացել էդ տարբերակը, իսկ «շաբլոն սիրային» բաների մասին գրողները բոլորը չարաչար սխալվում են  :Beee: : Բեեեե սաղիդ  :Beee: : Չկա այլ պահ՝ բացի դռան մոտ սատկելու պահից, և Ասկյարը նրա մարգարեն է:

Հ.Գ. Նոր եմ նկատում, որ Ասկյարի որդին *որովայնի* մեջ էր զարգանում  :Blink: :

Հ.Հ.Գ. Ինչ-որ շատ են զուգադիպությունները... Ռոլեքսներ, Ասկյարներ... Բայց այդ մասին՝ հաջորդ դասին:

----------

*e}|{uka* (09.11.2010), Ariadna (09.11.2010), Ռուֆուս (09.11.2010)

----------


## Էլիզե

Կոպիտ մարդիկ են.. կոպիտ բարքեր... չկա նախկին ռոմանտիկան ...  :Jpit: 
/... ու ինչ լավ ա, որ չկա  :Yahoo:   :Jpit:  /

Ախ նենց դաժան ա` ծանր աշխատանքային օրից հետո ռոմանտիկոտ-լացակումած-Սուսան&Սեյրանոտ պատմություններ կարդալ... օֆ...  :Xeloq: 


հա, ինչ էի ուզում ասել էս բաժակով ... կարևորը` միշտ ունենանք լավ տրամադրություն, մնացածը` հեչ  :Jpit:

----------


## ivy

> Հա, մոռացա ասեմ: Եկել եմ, որ հատուկ բողոքեմ վերջին տարբերակը՝ «Մի սիրո պատմությունը» անարդարացիորեն արհամարողների դեմ : Ախր *ընտիր* էր, տեղը-տեղին, կետ առ կետ, ոնց որ պետքն ա՝ գրած էր: Կատոկ: Հիմա հեղինակը ի՞նչ մեղավոր ա, որ ինչքան էլ փորձել ա անտաղանդ օրագրային հեծեծանք գրի, էլի սեփական տաղանդը տույլ չի տվել, որ բավականաչափ տխմար բան գրի, որպեսզի ծաղրանմանակումը կատարյալ լինի : Ես խորապես համոզված եմ, որ մենակ ես եմ ճիշտ հասկացել էդ տարբերակը, իսկ «շաբլոն սիրային» բաների մասին գրողները բոլորը չարաչար սխալվում են : Բեեեե սաղիդ : Չկա այլ պահ՝ բացի դռան մոտ սատկելու պահից, և Ասկյարը նրա մարգարեն է:
> 
> Հ.Գ. Նոր եմ նկատում, որ Ասկյարի որդին *որովայնի* մեջ էր զարգանում :
> 
> Հ.Հ.Գ. Ինչ-որ շատ են զուգադիպությունները... Ռոլեքսներ, Ասկյարներ... Բայց այդ մասին՝ հաջորդ դասին:


Ես Հայկօ-ի լուրջն ու կատակը արդեն չեմ ջոկում, բայց մեկ ա կայֆ ա գրում:  :LOL:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Հա, մոռացա ասեմ: Եկել եմ, որ հատուկ բողոքեմ վերջին տարբերակը՝ «Մի սիրո պատմությունը» անարդարացիորեն արհամարողների դեմ : Ախր *ընտիր* էր, տեղը-տեղին, կետ առ կետ, ոնց որ պետքն ա՝ գրած էր: Կատոկ: Հիմա հեղինակը ի՞նչ մեղավոր ա, որ ինչքան էլ փորձել ա անտաղանդ օրագրային հեծեծանք գրի, էլի սեփական տաղանդը տույլ չի տվել, որ բավականաչափ տխմար բան գրի, որպեսզի ծաղրանմանակումը կատարյալ լինի : Ես խորապես համոզված եմ, որ մենակ ես եմ ճիշտ հասկացել էդ տարբերակը, իսկ «շաբլոն սիրային» բաների մասին գրողները բոլորը չարաչար սխալվում են : Բեեեե սաղիդ : Չկա այլ պահ՝ բացի դռան մոտ սատկելու պահից, և Ասկյարը նրա մարգարեն է:


Լսի, ասածիցդ հետո մի հատ էլ կարդացի. նոր ես էլ նկատեցի, որ իրոք գրողն իրան ձև ա տվել  :LOL: : 




> Հ.Գ. Նոր եմ նկատում, որ Ասկյարի որդին *որովայնի* մեջ էր զարգանում :


 :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL: 

Էս նախագծի գիտե՞ք ինչն եմ սիրում. կարծիքներից ու մեկնաբանություններից շատերն ավելի հավես ու հետաքրքիր են, քան բուն ստեղծագործությունները  :LOL: : Երբեմն կարելի ա նույնիսկ պատմվածքները չկարդալ, բայց զուտ մեկնաբանություններից հաճույք ստանալ  :Hands Up: :

----------

ivy (09.11.2010), Էլիզե (09.11.2010), Հայկօ (09.11.2010), ՆանՍ (10.11.2010), Ռուֆուս (09.11.2010)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ես Հայկօ-ի լուրջն ու կատակը արդեն չեմ ջոկում, բայց մեկ ա կայֆ ա գրում:


Լուրջ էի գրել...  :Cry:  Ես միայն լուրջ եմ գրում:

----------


## ivy

> Լսի, ասածիցդ հետո մի հատ էլ կարդացի. նոր զգացի, որ իրոք գրողն իրան ձև ա տվել :


Էդ ձև տվածը հեչ լավ չի ստացվել, եթե պիտի մի քանի անգամ կարդաս, որ հասկանաս:  :Jpit:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Էդ ձև տվածը հեչ լավ չի ստացվել, եթե պիտի մի քանի անգամ կարդաս, որ հասկանաս:


Չեմ վիճում: Ուղղակի դրանից հեղինակի տաղանդի նկատմամբ վերաբերմունքս ա փոխվում: Ամեն դեպքում էդ տարբերակի օգտին չէի քվեարկի, նույնիսկ եթե մինչև քվեարկելս ջոկած լինեի:

----------


## ivy

> Լուրջ էի գրել...  Ես միայն լուրջ եմ գրում:


Հա, գիտեմ, «Վերադարձը» հիշեցի:  :LOL:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Ես արդեն լուրջ կասկածներ ունեմ, որ վերջին տարբերակը զուտ ղժժալու համար ա գրված ու ընդհանրապես չեմ զարմանա, որ Ոչխարականի հեղինակի ձեռքի գործն ա կամ.... :Jpit:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Հայկ, բայց դու ի˜նչ բիթի ես  հետո կասեմ՝ ինչու


Հիմա ասա 



Էն ի՞նչ տիլդա ա «ի»-ի վրա  :Sad: :

----------


## ivy

Ժողովուրդ, ես էլ նորից կարդացի վերջին տարբերակը: Էս անգամ էն դիրքորոշմամբ, որ երգիծական է:  :Jpit:  Ու ահագին ծիծաղեցի:  :LOL: 

Մի խոսքով, մարդիկ, սխալմունք է եղել. էս գործը մերոնքական է, ոչ թե պուպուշ-ռոմանտիկ:  :LOL: 
Շնորհակալություն Նաիրուհուն ու Հայկօ-ին՝ մեր աչքերը բացելու համար:  :Jpit: 

Վերջին տարբերակ մի ասա, մի կինդեր սյուրպրիզ ասա՝ վրայից շոկոլադ, մեջը՝ ցանցառ զպռտիչ:  :Jpit:

----------

*e}|{uka* (09.11.2010), Ariadna (09.11.2010), Հայկօ (09.11.2010), Մանուլ (12.11.2010), Ռուֆուս (09.11.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հիմա ասա 
> 
> Էն ի՞նչ տիլդա ա «ի»-ի վրա :


Չէ, հիմա չեմ կարա  :LOL:  բայց լուրջ մեկնաբանություններդ սպանում են:  :LOL:  Տիլդայի մեղքն էլ իմը չի: Փաստորեն Ակումբը նորմալ բացականչական նշան չունի  :LOL:

----------


## ivy

> Հիմա ասա 
> 
> 
> 
> Էն ի՞նչ տիլդա ա «ի»-ի վրա :


«Տիլդա»  :LOL: 
Մեկդ Հայկօ-ին հանեք էս թեմայից, ես վերջը կտրաքեմ ծիծաղից  :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> «Տիլդա» 
> Մեկդ Հայկօ-ին հանեք էս թեմայից, ես վերջը կտրաքեմ ծիծաղից


Նմանապես  :LOL:  Չնայած էս թեմայում հնչող կարծիքները մեկ ա ինձ բացել ու բացել են  :LOL:

----------


## Ariadna

> Ինը ամիս անց ծնվեց փոքրիկս՝ նրա զգլխիչ բուրմունքով, ոչխարի բրդով և ականջներս շոյող ձայնով:


 Վերջինի կուլմինացիան ա, շատ լավն ա էս մասը։ Մեկ էլ էն որ ասում ա՝ նույնիսկ թույլ տվեցի, որ կրծքերս  շոշափի  :LOL:

----------

ivy (09.11.2010), Հայկօ (09.11.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ես էլ նորից կարդացի: Իրոք վերջին նախադասությունը բացեց  :LOL:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Վերջինի կուլմինացիան ա, շատ լավն ա էս մասը։ Մեկ էլ էն որ ասում ա՝ նույնիսկ թույլ տվեցի, որ կրծքերս  շոշափի


Հա՜, էդ շոշափելու պահի վրա ես էլ էի ֆիքսվել  :LOL: : Նենց էլ անմեղ-անմեղ ա գրած, միամի՜տ, լրիվ աշուն_անձրև_ցռը գրառում ա. «իսկ ես նույնիսկ թույլ տվեցի...»  :Jpit: 


Ոխչարականը դու ես գրել:

----------

Ariadna (09.11.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հա՜, էդ շոշափելու պահի վրա ես էլ էի ֆիքսվել : Նենց էլ անմեղ-անմեղ ա գրած, միամի՜տ, լրիվ աշուն_անձրև_ցռը գրառում ա. «իսկ ես նույնիսկ թույլ տվեցի...» 
> 
> 
> Ոխչարականը դու ես գրել:


Ես մտածում էի՝ թռիչքներն ա Արիադնան  :Think:

----------

ivy (09.11.2010)

----------


## Հայկօ

> «Տիլդա» 
> Մեկդ Հայկօ-ին հանեք էս թեմայից, ես վերջը կտրաքեմ ծիծաղից


Բա ի՞նչ գրեի, դիլդո՞  :Sad:  :LOL: : Տիլդա ա, տիլդա եմ ասում  :Sad: :

----------

ivy (09.11.2010), ministr (09.11.2010), Ռուֆուս (09.11.2010)

----------


## ivy

> Ես մտածում էի՝ թռիչքներն ա Արիադնան


Ես էլ եմ էդպես մտածում:  :Smile:

----------


## ivy

> Ոխչարականը դու ես գրել:


Արիադնան կարգին գովել ա Ոխչարականը: Ինձ թվում է՝ իր գրածը որ լիներ, չէր անի: Ուրիշը միգուցե աներ էդպես, բայց Արիադնան չէր անի:  :Wink:

----------

Ariadna (09.11.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (09.11.2010)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Արիադնան կարգին գովել ա Ոխչարականը: Ինձ թվում է՝ իր գրածը որ լիներ, չէր անի: Ուրիշը միգուցե, բայց Արիադնան չէր անի:


Ուրեմն ախպերն ա գրել, սակայն ի՞նչ տարբերություն  :Xeloq: :

----------

*e}|{uka* (09.11.2010), Ariadna (10.11.2010), Ձայնալար (10.11.2010), Ռուֆուս (09.11.2010)

----------


## ivy

> Ուրեմն ախպերն ա գրել, սակայն ի՞նչ տարբերություն :


Ախպերը մեզ նման պարապ չի, նա էրեխու տեր մարդ ա, պիտի ոչխարներին ու այծերին մերձեցնելով զբաղվե՞ր:  :Think:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (09.11.2010), Հայկօ (09.11.2010), Ձայնալար (10.11.2010)

----------


## Ariadna

> Հա՜, էդ շոշափելու պահի վրա ես էլ էի ֆիքսվել : Նենց էլ անմեղ-անմեղ ա գրած, միամի՜տ, լրիվ աշուն_անձրև_ցռը գրառում ա. «իսկ ես նույնիսկ թույլ տվեցի...» 
> 
> 
> Ոխչարականը դու ես գրել:


Չէ, ես չեմ գրել, բայց ձեռներս քոր են գալիս, որ խմբագրեմ էն անհարթ մասերը, որ էլ կպնող չլինի  :Smile:  Շատ կուզեի ես գրած լինեմ բայց : Ամեն դեպքում` շնորհակալություն վստահության համար  :LOL:

----------

Ձայնալար (10.11.2010)

----------


## Ariadna

> Ես էլ եմ էդպես մտածում:


Ես էս անգամ հարգելի հանդիսատես եմ  :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես էս անգամ հարգելի հանդիսատես եմ


Ես էլ  :LOL:  Ռիփն էլ  :LOL: 

Ոչխարականը կարդալիս, չգիտեմ ինչու, իմ մտքով Չիլին անցավ  :Jpit:

----------


## einnA

> Ես էլ  Ռիփն էլ 
> 
> Ոչխարականը կարդալիս, չգիտեմ ինչու, իմ մտքով Չիլին անցավ


ես էլ  :Smile: 

Բա Հայկօն?  :Think:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ես էլ


cib  :Angry2: 

Հայկօն ոնց որ չի մասնակցել  :Think:

----------


## Հայկօ

> ես էլ 
> 
> Բա Հայկօն?


Ես էս անգամ մասնակցել եմ  :Secret:  :Blush: :

----------


## Շինարար

Դուք ավելի լավ է, մի նորմալ սկիզբ գրելու դրդող պատմվածք գրեք, ուղարկեք, այդ թեման սկսենք, բայց ասեմ, որ շատ բծախնդիր եմ լինելու, չհավանեցի, չեմ դնելու:

----------

Ariadna (10.11.2010)

----------


## einnA

> cib 
> 
> Հայկօն ոնց որ չի մասնակցել


 :Smile: 

չի մասնակցել?  :Think:  ես վստահ չեմ




> Ես էս անգամ մասնակցել եմ :


ահա և բուռն քննարկման խայթամիջոց  :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես էս անգամ մասնակցել եմ :


Հը՞: Ուրեմն սաղ հաշվարկներս խառնվեցին իրար  :Sad:  Ամենասկզբում մտքովս անցավ, ու նույնիսկ գուշակեցի՝ որն ես: Հետո մի հոգու հիշեցի, որ հաստատ մասնակցել ա, ու սաղ խառնեցի իրար: 
Մի րոպե... չլնի՞ վերջինը դու ես գրել  :LOL:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Մի րոպե... չլնի՞ վերջինը դու ես գրել


Ուրեմն Արիադնան էդքան լավն ա, որովհետև կգրի, բայց կյանքում չի գովի իր գրածը, իսկ ես, որ թեմայի սկզբից մինչև հիմա վերջին տարբերակն եմ փառաբանում, վատն եմ, հա՞, փաստորեն  :Cray: :

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ուրեմն Արիադնան էդքան լավն ա, որովհետև կգրի, բայց կյանքում չի գովի իր գրածը, իսկ ես, որ թեմայի սկզբից մինչև հիմա վերջին տարբերակն եմ փառաբանում, վատն եմ, հա՞, փաստորեն :


Չէ, շուստրի ես  :Jpit:

----------


## Հայկօ

Շինարարը ինձ հերձելու ա  :Sad: :

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Շինարարը ինձ հերձելու ա :


Դե լավ, էդքան էլ մեծ խոստովանություն չէր: Ամեն դեպքում, ես որ միամտաբար քեզ չեմ հավատում  :LOL:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ես էլ  Ռիփն էլ 
> 
> Ոչխարականը կարդալիս, չգիտեմ ինչու, իմ մտքով Չիլին անցավ


Ես էլ մտածում եմ Եկվորն ա  :Jpit:

----------

ՆանՍ (10.11.2010)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ես էլ մտածում եմ Եկվորն ա


*Եկվորը* անթերի հանգերով ա գրում. հազիվ թե  :Think: :

----------

Շինարար (09.11.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես էլ մտածում եմ Եկվորն ա


 :LOL:  կարող ա էրկուսով են

----------

Ռուֆուս (09.11.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> կարող ա էրկուսով են


Էդ էլ ա հնարավոր  :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էդ էլ ա հնարավոր


Ռուֆ, դու կա՞ս, թե՞ քեզ իզուր չփնտրենք: Չնայած ցուցակիս մեջ քեզ չեմ էլ ընդգրկել  :LOL:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ռուֆ, դու կա՞ս, թե՞ քեզ իզուր չփնտրենք: Չնայած ցուցակիս մեջ քեզ չեմ էլ ընդգրկել


Հոտառությունդ միացրու, կհասկանաս, թե որն եմ ես  :Beee:

----------


## einnA

> Հոտառությունդ միացրու, կհասկանաս, թե որն եմ ես


Ռուֆուսը կա  :Jpit:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ռուֆուսը կա


Դե ասեք որն ա իմը, ես էլ իմանամ  :Blush:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դե ասեք որն ա իմը, ես էլ իմանամ


 :Think:  ոչխարակա՞ն  :Jpit:  Ախր Ռուֆինը պիտի ամենաջրիկներից մեկը լինի: Իսկ դրանք երկուսն են. թռիչքներ ու ոչխար

----------


## einnA

> Դե ասեք որն ա իմը, ես էլ իմանամ


էսքան շուտ? :Shok:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> ոչխարակա՞ն  Ախր Ռուֆինը պիտի ամենաջրիկներից մեկը լինի: Իսկ դրանք երկուսն են. թռիչքներ ու ոչխար


Չէ մի չէ  :Jpit:  Ես էդքան գրական ձիրք չունեմ  :Jpit: 

Իմը կռիսական ա, թաքնված մեսիջներով  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չէ մի չէ  Ես էդքան գրական ձիրք չունեմ 
> 
> Իմը կռիսական ա, թաքնված մեսիջներով


Ուրեմն վերջինը դու ես  :LOL:

----------


## Էլիզե

Հաստատ Cherchez la femme-n ա  Ռուֆը գրել....  :Xeloq:

----------


## Շինարար

> Հաստատ Cherchez la femme-n ա  Ռուֆը գրել....


Ռուֆուսը, որքան գիտեմ, ֆրանսերեն չգիտի :Smile:

----------


## Էլիզե

> Ռուֆուսը, որքան գիտեմ, ֆրանսերեն չգիտի


էս նախադասությունը ավելի քան հայտնի ա... կարևոր չի ֆրանսերենի գիտելիքներ ունենաս վերոնշյալ նախադասությունը արտատպելու համար  :Jpit:

----------

Ariadna (10.11.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (10.11.2010)

----------


## einnA

Էլիզե դու քեզնից խոսա էէէէէէէ  :Jpit:   :Wink:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հաստատ Cherchez la femme-n ա  Ռուֆը գրել....


Ռիփն ա 



> Էլիզե դու քեզնից խոսա էէէէէէէ


Էլիզեն էլ Կորած երազն ա

----------


## ivy

> Հաստատ Cherchez la femme-n ա  Ռուֆը գրել....





> Ռիփն ա


Բի՜նգո  :Clapping:   :LOL:

----------


## einnA

Բյուր շարունակի  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր շարունակի


Էլ ո՞րը մնաց  :Think:  սաղ ասել եմ: դու էլ cib-ն ես: էդ ասել էի, բայց ռեակցիա չտվեցիր

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ռուֆուսը, որքան գիտեմ, ֆրանսերեն չգիտի


Չկա չկա, գուգլ թրընսլեյթ էլ չկա՞  :Jpit:

----------

Rhayader (11.11.2010)

----------


## einnA

> Էլ ո՞րը մնաց  սաղ ասել եմ: դու էլ cib-ն ես: էդ ասել էի, բայց ռեակցիա չտվեցիր


ուզում եմ ավելի լավ մտածես, դու կարող ես  :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ուզում եմ ավելի լավ մտածես, դու կարող ես


Հը՞: Ուրեմն Ռու՞ֆ

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Հը՞: Ուրեմն Ռու՞ֆ


Ես եզդիերեն չգիտեմ, ուր մնաց իմանայի էդ ինչ ա նշանակում  :Beee:

----------


## einnA

> Հը՞: Ուրեմն Ռու՞ֆ


մտածի մտածի Բյուր ... դու ոչ բոլոր մասնակիցներին ես կռահել  :Smile:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Մի խոսքով, Բյուր ջան, *մի քիչ իջի ներքեւ*: © Ազիզ Թամոյան  :LOL:

----------

Ariadna (10.11.2010), ars83 (10.11.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (10.11.2010), Էլիզե (10.11.2010), ՆանՍ (10.11.2010)

----------


## ars83

Չկա-չկա, ես էլ քվեարկեմ:
«Շիբուշաշն» էլ կարդացի (տեսնես՝ այդպե՞ս է կարդացվում):

Ընտրեցի Cherchez la femme-ը՝ որպես հումորի, երևակայության, վուլգարիզմի պակասության բավական օպտիմալ համադրում:

----------

Rhayader (11.11.2010), Էլիզե (10.11.2010), Շինարար (10.11.2010)

----------


## Հայկօ

Անհետաքրքիր ա: Ռուֆ, քո տարբերկի օգտին ոչ ոք չի ուզում քվեարկել  :Sad: :

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> մտածի մտածի Բյուր ... դու ոչ բոլոր մասնակիցներին ես կռահել


Լավ չես հիշում  :Tongue:  բոլորի վերաբերյալ էլ գրել եմ: Ուրիշ հարց ա, որ սխալ եմ կռահել  :LOL:

----------


## Էլիզե

> Էլիզեն էլ Կորած երազն ա


 :Blink:  յա, էդ ինչ ռոմանտիկ մարդու տպավորություն եմ թողել...  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> յա, էդ ինչ ռոմանտիկ մարդու տպավորություն եմ թողել...


Ռոմանտիկի հարցը չի: Ուղղակի մի տեսակ փիսոյի շունչն էր  :Jpit:

----------


## Շինարար

> Ռոմանտիկի հարցը չի: Ուղղակի մի տեսակ փիսոյի շունչն էր


Չէ, Բյուր, դու ամերիկյան գրականություն ես ախր սիրում :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չէ, Բյուր, դու ամերիկյան գրականություն ես ախր սիրում


Արխային, կորած երազն էլ էր ամերիկյան գրականություն (եթե իհարկե որոշ տեղեր հանենք):

----------


## Շինարար

> Արխային, կորած երազն էլ էր ամերիկյան գրականություն (եթե իհարկե որոշ տեղեր հանենք):


Հա էլի, չէի խորացել :Xeloq:  


> Ռոմանը ժպտաց


 :Smile:

----------


## Էլիզե

> Ռոմանտիկի հարցը չի: Ուղղակի մի տեսակ փիսոյի շունչն էր


Բյուր` շատ էլ մի անգամ կրակն ընկա` փիսոյախառը բան գրեցի` հիմա ինչ` հենց փիսո  տեսնես` ինձ ես հիշելու?  :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հա էլի, չէի խորացել


 :LOL:  ջրիկ 



> Բյուր` շատ էլ մի անգամ կրակն ընկա` փիսոյախառը բան գրեցի` հիմա ինչ` հենց փիսո  տեսնես` ինձ ես հիշելու?


Հա  :Tongue:

----------


## Ariadna

Էրեխեք, էդ չարաբաստիկ հինգ օրը էսօր չի լրանու՞մ։ Թե դեռ մի օր էլ պետք ա տառապենք ու տվայտենք  :Jpit:

----------


## Շինարար

> Էրեխեք, էդ չարաբաստիկ հինգ օրը էսօր չի լրանու՞մ։ Թե դեռ մի օր էլ պետք ա տառապենք ու տվայտենք


2 օր:

----------


## Ariadna

> 2 օր:


Լուր՞ջ :Shok:  Բա ես ինչի էի տենց հաշվում ։ցռըըըըըը

----------


## Շինարար

> Լուր՞ջ Բա ես ինչի էի տենց հաշվում ։ցռըըըըըը


 Ոչնչով չեմ կարող օգտակար լինել :Blush:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Լուր՞ջ Բա ես ինչի էի տենց հաշվում ։ցռըըըըըը


Ան, հարցման մեջ գրված ա՝ երբ ա փակվելու:

----------


## Հայկօ

Քվեարկությունում շարժ չկա...

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Քվեարկությունում շարժ չկա...


Ո՞նց չկա. առնվազն առաջին, երկրորդ ու վեցերորդ տարբերակներում էսօր շարժ եղել ա, մնացածը չեմ նկատել:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ժող, Ոչխարականը Մարկիզն ա գրել  :Angry2:

----------


## einnA

դու կգժվես մինչև 2 օրն անցնի  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> դու կգժվես մինչև 2 օրն անցնի


ու ցնորքների ձայնագրությամբ կզբաղվեմ, մի նոր թեմա կբացվի  :LOL:

----------

Ariadna (11.11.2010), einnA (11.11.2010)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ժող, Ոչխարականը Մարկիզն ա գրել


Եվ էդ հանգամանքը քեզ խիստ զայրացրել ա, հա՞  :LOL: : Ինչպիսի՜ հանդգնություն  :LOL: :

----------


## Ariadna

> Ան, հարցման մեջ գրված ա՝ երբ ա փակվելու:


Վայ, ճիշտ ա, ուշադրություն չէի դարձրել, ես միշտ ավելի լավատես եմ, մտածում էի էսօր ա, ու ուրախանում էի  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Եվ էդ հանգամանքը քեզ խիստ զայրացրել ա, հա՞ : Ինչպիսի՜ հանդգնություն :


հա  :LOL:  ստեղ erexa-ն էլ ինչ-որ բան ունի, բայց չեմ գտնում՝ որն ա  :Angry2:

----------


## Շինարար

> հա  ստեղ erexa-ն էլ ինչ-որ բան ունի, բայց չեմ գտնում՝ որն ա


 Բյուր, հերիք անհավանական գուակություններով զբաղվես, չնայած անհավանական թվացող մի անակնկալ ունեմ, համենայն դեպս ես ցնցվել էի ու գոհ էի :Smile:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Բյուր, հերիք անհավանական գուակություններով զբաղվես, չնայած անհավանական թվացող մի անակնկալ ունեմ, համենայն դեպս ես ցնցվել էի ու գոհ էի


Չէիր սպասում, չէ՞, որ միանգամից էդքան շատ Հայկեր կմասնակցեն  :Tongue:  :LOL: :

----------


## Շինարար

> Չէիր սպասում, չէ՞, որ միանգամից էդքան շատ Հայկեր կմասնակցեն :


Հերթական  :Beee: -ն քեզ:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Օխչարականն ինչ լավն աաաա  :LOL:  Բացել ա  :LOL: 

Անհարթություններ կան հանգերում, բան, բայց էդ ջանդամ, սպանիչ ա  :Smile: 

Կարող եմ սխալվել, բայց կարծում եմ Արսինն ա  :Smile: 

Մնացածը հետո, խառն եմ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, հերիք անհավանական գուակություններով զբաղվես, չնայած անհավանական թվացող մի անակնկալ ունեմ, համենայն դեպս ես ցնցվել էի ու գոհ էի


Դե իմ բարդ մաթեմատիկական հաշվարկները ցույց են տալիս, որ այստեղ ինչ-որ մի անհավանական բան պիտի լինի  :LOL:

----------


## ՆանՍ

Շինարար ջան մի  մեծ խնդրանք  ունեմ. չնայած, որ ամենաշատը  Ոչխարականն է  ինձ դուր եկել ու հետաքրքրում է, թե ով է *քանդակողը* :Hands Up: , սակայն   կուզենայի  վերջում բոլոր ստեղծագործությունների վերնագրերի  կողքին  գրվեին   հեղինակների  անունները:

----------

Հայկօ (11.11.2010)

----------


## Ariadna

> Շինարար ջան մի  մեծ խնդրանք  ունեմ. չնայած, որ ամենաշատը  Ոչխարականն է  ինձ դուր եկել ու հետաքրքրում է, թե ով է *քանդակողը*, սակայն   կուզենայի  վերջում բոլոր ստեղծագործությունների վերնագրերի  կողքին  գրվեին   հեղինակների  անունները:


Շատ հետաքրքիր խնդրանք էր  :Jpit:  Նանս ջան, վերջում անպայման գրվում է, ամսի 13-ին համեցեք  :Smile:

----------

ՆանՍ (11.11.2010), Շինարար (11.11.2010)

----------


## ՆանՍ

> Շատ հետաքրքիր խնդրանք էր  Նանս ջան, վերջում անպայման գրվում է, ամսի 13-ին համեցեք


Շնորհակալ եմ Ariadna ջան, բա ի?նչ թաշախուստով համենամ :LOL:

----------


## Շինարար

> Շինարար ջան մի  մեծ խնդրանք  ունեմ. չնայած, որ ամենաշատը  Ոչխարականն է  ինձ դուր եկել ու հետաքրքրում է, թե ով է *քանդակողը*, սակայն   կուզենայի  վերջում բոլոր ստեղծագործությունների վերնագրերի  կողքին  գրվեին   հեղինակների  անունները:


Ինչպես միշտ, այս անգամ էլ վերջում բոլոր ստեղծագործությունների հեղինակները հայտնի կդառնան ակումբցիներին :Smile:

----------

ՆանՍ (11.11.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

Սկսում եմ լրջորեն մտածել հաջորդ մրցույթին ևս մի օրով քվեարկության ժամկետը կրճատելու մասին :Xeloq:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Սկսում եմ լրջորեն մտածել հաջորդ մրցույթին ևս մի օրով քվեարկության ժամկետը կրճատելու մասին


Հա˜, հա˜: Երե՞ք: Չո՞րս

----------

Ariadna (11.11.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

> Հա˜, հա˜: Երե՞ք: Չո՞րս


Հաջորդի համար չորս, հետո կերևա:

----------


## Հայկօ

*ՆանՍ*-ի վճիտ ու արցունքի պես ջինջ գրառումը ինձ մի միտք հուշեց:

Եկեք մյուս մրցույթի վերջում բացենք միայն հաղթողի անունը  :Jpit: : Իսկ էն դժբախտ լուզերները թող տենց էլ անփառունակ վախճան ունենան, ու ոչ ոք էդպես էլ չիմանա, որ էսինչ-էսինչ մարդիկ էլ են անվանի ստեղծագործողներ, կամ որ էդ մարդկանց օգտին էլ են քվեարկողներ եղել: Սույն պարզ հնարքը հույժ կմեծացնի լարումը և մրցակցության ոգին. չէ՞ որ ոչ ոք չի ցանկանա հայտնվել նման նվաստ վիճակի մեջ  :LOL: : Համ էլ անհայտ հեղինակներին ավելի ուժեղ են գամում անարգանքի սյուներին, քան էն մարդկանց, ում ճանաչում են: Սա հեղինակներին կստիպի, որ գրելուց հետո ամեն քայլի դիմեն՝ ձայներ պոկելու համար. կաշառք, ահաբեկումներ, ծեծ, լցոնումներ, կեղծիքներ, կարուսել, ասֆալտ փռել, նախընտրական զանազան խոստումներ և այլն: Խոստովանեք, որ հետաքրքիր կլինի  :Jpit: :

----------

Ariadna (11.11.2010), Rhayader (11.11.2010), ՆանՍ (12.11.2010), Ռուֆուս (11.11.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> *ՆանՍ*-ի վճիտ ու արցունքի պես ջինջ գրառումը ինձ մի միտք հուշեց:
> 
> Եկեք մյուս մրցույթի վերջում բացենք միայն հաղթողի անունը : Իսկ էն դժբախտ լուզերները թող տենց էլ անփառունակ վախճան ունենան, ու ոչ ոք էդպես էլ չիմանա, որ էսինչ-էսինչ մարդիկ էլ են անվանի ստեղծագործողներ, կամ որ էդ մարդկանց օգտին էլ են քվեարկողներ եղել: Սույն պարզ հնարքը հույժ կմեծացնի լարումը և մրցակցության ոգին. չէ՞ որ ոչ ոք չի ցանկանա հայտնվել նման նվաստ վիճակի մեջ : Համ էլ անհայտ հեղինակներին ավելի ուժեղ են գամում անարգանքի սյուներին, քան էն մարդկանց, ում ճանաչում են: Սա հեղինակներին կստիպի, որ գրելուց հետո ամեն քայլի դիմեն՝ ձայներ պոկելու համար. կաշառք, ահաբեկումներ, ծեծ, լցոնումներ, կեղծիքներ, կարուսել, ասֆալտ փռել, նախընտրական զանազան խոստումներ և այլն: Խոստովանեք, որ հետաքրքիր կլինի :


Ես տենց համաձայն չեմ, որովհետև հաղթելու համար չեմ գրում:  :Jpit:  Կայֆավատն ավելի հավես ա, քան հաղթելը  :Jpit:

----------


## Հայկօ

Բյուր, ասում ես՝ ես ինչու եմ վիթի՞  :Think: :



ԺՈՂՈՎՈՒՐԴ, երբ էս թեմայի վրա քլիք եք անում, որ նոր գրառումների ցուցակից դուրս գա ու հավայի դավադիտ չանի ձեզ, *մի ալարեք ու առաջին էջը կարդացեք*  :Angry2: : Հետո էլ քվեարկեք: Էս ինչ համատարած պասիվություն ա, մաման ծաղկաման...

----------

Շինարար (11.11.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, ասում ես՝ ես ինչու եմ վիթի՞ :
> 
> 
> 
> ԺՈՂՈՎՈՒՐԴ, երբ էս թեմայի վրա քլիք եք անում, որ նոր գրառումների ցուցակից դուրս գա ու հավայի դավադիտ չանի ձեզ, *մի ալարեք ու առաջին էջը կարդացեք* : Հետո էլ քվեարկեք: Էս ինչ համատարած պասիվություն ա, մաման ծաղկաման...


Զոռով դրդում ես, որ պմ գրե՞մ:  :Beee:  Չեմ գրի, մինչև վաղը համբերի: Շինոն կասի ով-ով ա, ես էլ մնացածը կասեմ  :Jpit: 

Բայց աչքիս էս անգամ դու կաս: Ինչ-որ չափից դուրս ակտիվ ես  :LOL:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Բայց աչքիս էս անգամ դու կաս: Ինչ-որ չափից դուրս ակտիվ ես


Սպասի փորձված մեթոդը կիրառեմ.




> *StrangeLittleGirl* - Գրառումներ - 41
> *Շինարար* - Գրառումներ - 30
> *ivy* - Գրառումներ - 22
> *Հայկօ* - Գրառումներ - 18
> *einnA* - Գրառումներ - 13
> *Ռուֆուս* - Գրառումներ - 12
> *Chuk* - Գրառումներ - 11
> *Ariadna* - Գրառումներ - 11


Հա, աչքիս՝ էս անգամ իսկականից ես կամ  :LOL: :

----------

Ariadna (11.11.2010), Ֆոտոն (13.11.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Սպասի փորձված մեթոդը կիրառեմ.
> 
> Հա, աչքիս՝ էս անգամ իսկականից ես կամ :


Շինին ու Չուկին հանի, ևս երկու հոգու ավելացրու  :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

ivy - Գրառումներ - 22
Հայկօ - Գրառումներ - 18
einnA - Գրառումներ - 13
Ռուֆուս - Գրառումներ - 12
Ariadna - Գրառումներ - 11 
Էլիզե - 7 

Այ սենց ա: Յոթերորդն էլ պահում ենք նախորդ անգամվա Մելակուսի նման անհայտ դեպքի համար:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ivy - Գրառումներ - 22
> Հայկօ - Գրառումներ - 18
> einnA - Գրառումներ - 13
> Ռուֆուս - Գրառումներ - 12
> Ariadna - Գրառումներ - 11 
> Էլիզե - 7 
> 
> Այ սենց ա: Յոթերորդն էլ պահում ենք նախորդ անգամվա Մելակուսի նման անհայտ դեպքի համար:


Չէ, մի րոպե, յոթերորդը ես էի  :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Cherchez la femme - ivy
Թռիչքներ - Հայկօ
Cib - einnA 
Ոչխարապատում - Ռուֆուս 
Մի սիրո պատմություն - Ariadna 
Կորած երազ - Էլիզե

----------


## einnA

> Cherchez la femme - ivy
> Թռիչքներ - Հայկօ
> Cib - einnA 
> Ոչխարապատում - Ռուֆուս 
> Մի սիրո պատմություն - Ariadna 
> Կորած երազ - Էլիզե


Հաստատ ես մտածել?  :LOL:

----------


## Ariadna

> Cherchez la femme - ivy
> Թռիչքներ - Հայկօ
> Cib - einnA 
> Ոչխարապատում - Ռուֆուս 
> Մի սիրո պատմություն - Ariadna 
> Կորած երազ - Էլիզե


Շատ կներեք, բայց ես մինիմում երրորդ տեղն եմ զբաղեցնում, եթե մասնակցում եմ  :Jpit:   :Beee:

----------

Հայկօ (11.11.2010)

----------


## einnA

> Շատ կներեք, բայց ես մինիմում երրորդ տեղն եմ զբաղեցնում, եթե մասնակցում եմ


ես էլ :Jpit:

----------

Ariadna (11.11.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Շատ կներեք, բայց ես մինիմում երրորդ տեղն եմ զբաղեցնում, եթե մասնակցում եմ





> ես էլ


Էս անգամ բացառություն ա  :LOL:

----------


## einnA

> Էս անգամ բացառություն ա


ես կասեի առաջընթաց  :Beee:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ես կասեի առաջընթաց


Հա, մեկի փոխարեն երկու ձայն  :LOL:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Շատ կներեք, բայց ես մինիմում երրորդ տեղն եմ զբաղեցնում, եթե մասնակցում եմ


Զգույշ՝ առաջին տեղը չզբաղեցնես խայտառակ լինենք  :Jpit: :

----------


## einnA

> Հա, մեկի փոխարեն երկու ձայն


Բյուր, այ Բյուր ջան անկեղծ ես արդեն քո համար մտահոգվում եմ  :Sad: 
Շին անունները գրի, թե չէ զոհեր ենք ունենալու  :Tongue:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, այ Բյուր ջան անկեղծ ես արդեն քո համար մտահոգվում եմ 
> Շին անունները գրի, թե չէ զոհեր ենք ունենալու


Ինչու՞ ես մտահոգվում: Մենակ ես եմ ռիսկ անում սաղի անունները գրել  :LOL:  Մյուսները թաքուն-թաքուն են պահում:  :LOL:

----------


## einnA

> Ինչու՞ ես մտահոգվում: Մենակ ես եմ ռիսկ անում սաղի անունները գրել  Մյուսները թաքուն-թաքուն են պահում:


դե ես թաքուն պահելու  բան չունեմ  :Smile:  ոչ մեկին չեմ էլ փորձել կռահել  :Tongue:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> դե ես թաքուն պահելու  բան չունեմ  ոչ մեկին չեմ էլ փորձել կռահել


իսկ ինձ դզում ա էս պահը  :LOL:

----------


## Ariadna

> Զգույշ՝ առաջին տեղը չզբաղեցնես խայտառակ լինենք :


Հա, դե որ մասնակցեի, կարող ա, բայց դե չեմ մասնակցել  :Jpit:

----------


## einnA

> Հա, դե որ մասնակցեի, կարող ա, բայց դե չեմ մասնակցել


կարողա էս անգամ ոչ մեկ չի մասնակցել?  :Shok:

----------


## Հայկօ

> կարողա էս անգամ ոչ մեկ չի մասնակցել?


Ուֆ դե, հազար անգամ ասինք՝ սաղ *ivy*-ն ա գրել  :Wacko: :

----------

Ariadna (12.11.2010), einnA (11.11.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (12.11.2010), Ռուֆուս (12.11.2010)

----------


## Ariadna

> կարողա էս անգամ ոչ մեկ չի մասնակցել?


Դե հինգ հոգու հաստատ գիտեմ, դրանից մի երկուսն էլ որ մեկից ավելի գրած լինեն, ինչը ավելի շատ հավանական ա, քան անհավանական, կունենանք մինիմում 7 տարբերակ։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ուֆ դե, հազար անգամ ասինք՝ սաղ *ivy*-ն ա գրել :


վայ դե մեկը ես եմ  :Angry2:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Cherchez la femme - ivy
> Թռիչքներ - Հայկօ
> Cib - einnA 
> Ոչխարապատում - Ռուֆուս 
> Մի սիրո պատմություն - Ariadna 
> Կորած երազ - Էլիզե


Բա Անհաս Ցնորքն ու՞ր ա  :Lol2:  Էդ էլ դու ես ուրեմն  :Jpit: 

Ուխ-ուխ, ի զարմանս ինձ հաղթում եմ  :Shok:

----------

Ariadna (12.11.2010), einnA (12.11.2010)

----------


## Chuk

Քանի որ արդեն քվեարկության վերջին օրն է, որոշեցի, որ արդեն քվեարկելուս ժամանակն է: 
Հիմա հակիրճ, հետո գուցե երկար կմեկնաբանեմ ընտրությունս: Քվեարկում եմ զուտ ձայնս լսելի դարձնելու համար, քանի-որ քվեարկության արդյունքները արդեն փոխել հնարավոր չի, ավելին, այն արդեն պարզ էր առաջին իսկ օրը:

Նախ մի քիչ էլ հստակեցնեմ իմ սպասելիքները մրցույթից: 
Առաջին հերթին ես այն ընկալում եմ որպես գրական ստեղծագործությունների մրցույթ: Դա նշանակում է նվազագույնը երկու պայմանի կատարում.
1. Ստեղծագործությունը պետք է լինի այնպիսին, որ հեղինակը կարողանա այն հրապարակել մրցույթից դուրս, առանց ողջ նախապատմությունը պատմելու: Այսինքն եթե ոչ մեկս նախնական հոդվածը կարդացած չլինեինք, իսկ հեղինակը իր ստեղծագործություը հրապարակեր «Ստեղծագործողի անկյունը» բաժնում, մենք պետք է ստանայինք նույն հաճույքը, ինչ այս մրցույթի համատեքստում կարդալիս,
2. Իր ընտրած գրական ոճի մեջ այն պետք է լինի լավ մշակված, ունենա հստակ հաջորդականություն, գրված չլինի հապշտապ, բացթողումներով, տրամաբանական կապերի խախտումներով, մտքերի միմյանց հակասություններով, չափածոյի դեպքում՝ չափածոյի կանոնների (հանգ, վանկ..) խախտումներով և այլն:

Թեև գրական ստեղծագործությունում միտքը, սյուժեն, ասելիքը թերևս ամենակարևորն են, բայց նման մրցույթներում, իմ կարծիքով, առաջին հերթին պետք է գնահատվի կատարման վարպետությունը:

Հիմա կոնկրետ գործերը:

*«Կորած երազը»* ըստ իս միակն է, որ բավարարում է իմ նշած, իմ պատկերացրած երկրորդ կանոններին: Չնայած սրան ինքը իր ասելիքով թույլ ու կենցաղային պատմվածք է, խորը հույզեր չի առաջացնում, խորն ասելիք չունի: Բացի դրանից նրանում կան որոշակի արհեստական պահեր, մասնավորապես երկխոսություններում, կան պահեր երբ հասկացվում է, որ ասենք էս բառը զոռով մտցվել է գործի մեջ՝ լրագրողական նյութին համապատասխանեցնելու համար: Ինչպես նաև ստեղծագործությունը ամբողջովին չի պատասխանում լրագրության նյութերի բարձրացրած բոլոր հարցերին, բաց է թողնում դրանում առկա կարևոր որոշ կետեր: Այս ամենը հաշվի առնելով ուղղակի չեմ կարող այս ստեղծագործության օգտին քվեարկել:

*«Ոչխարականը»*, ըստ իս, առանձնանում է մնացած բոլոր գործերից իր օրիգինալությամբ ու հումորի բարձր աստիճանով, չնայած սրան գործը չի համապատասխանում իմ նշած երկու կանոններին, հատկապես երկրորդին, անկատար է իր ձևի մեջ: Եթե սա լիներ մարդու օրիգինալությունը, հնարամատությունը կամ հումորը գնահատող մրցույթ, միանշանակ կքվեարկեի սրա օգտին: Ավելին, եթե մրցույթը լիներ զուտ տաղանդի մրցույթ, էլի սրա օգտին կքվեարկեի, որովհետև զգացվում է, որ այն գրողը խիստ տաղանդավոր մարդ է: Բայց այդ տաղանդավոր մարդը, ըստ իս, պարզապես գլխառադ է արել, չի մշակել իր գործը, այլ կերպ ասած այնքան լուրջ չի մոտեցել մրցույթին, որքան որ ես կուզեի, որ մրցույթի մասնակիցերից յուրաքանչյուր լրջություն ցուցաբերեր: Սրանք են պատճառները, որ թեև այդ գործը լավ մշակվելու դեպքում կարող է դառնալ կոլորիտային ու լավ գործ, ես սրա օգտին ուղղակի չեմ կարող քվեարկել, հեղինակին կոչ անելով հաջորդ անգամ շատ ավելի լավ մշակել իր գործը, հարցին չմոտենալ որպես զուտ ժամանցի, մատների արանքով: 

*«Cherchez la femme»* գործը ինձ համար արհեստական է, սահուն գործ չի, չի համապատասխանում իմ ասած երկու պայմաններին: Սրա օգտին էլ չեմ քվեարկի:

*«Անհաս ցնորք իմ հոգու»* գործը, ինչպես նախկինում ասել եմ, տպավորություն է, որ հատուկ գրվել է, որ մարդիկ կարծեն, թե Բյուրն է գրել: Ընդ որում գրողը հենց Բյուրը կարող է լինել՝ էլի նույն նպատակով: Իսկ սա նշանակում է, որ գրողը չի փորձել գրականություն կերտել, այլ փորձել է խաղ խաղալ: Ամեն դեպքում մոտեցումը օրիգինալ չի, ծեծված է, նորից երկու պայմաններին չի համապատասխանում, չի ամբողջականանում: Սրա օգտին էլ չեմ քվեարկի:

*«CIB Û ŞAŞ»*, սա միակ գործն է, որ ամենից շատ համապատասխանում է ինքս իմ համար սահմանած երկու պայմաններին՝ հնարավորինս շատ, ոչ ամբողջովին, միաժամանակ շաղկապվում է լրագրական նյութի հետ, հնարավորինս ամբողջական, բավական օրիգինալ մոտեցմամբ նյութ է:  Ձայնս տալիս եմ սրան, թեև պատմվածքը կարող էր շատ ավելի լավ մշակվել ու շատ ավելի լավ գործ դառնալ:

*«Թռիչքներ երազում և հար..եմում»* տարբերակը իմ համար ոչ օրիգինալ հումորով տարբերակ է, չի ամբողջանում պիես ոճի շրջանակներում, չի համապատասխանում իմ նշած երկու պայմաններին, ես սրա օգտին չեմ կարող քվեարկել:

*«Մի սիրո պատմություն»-ը* դպրոցական շարադրություն է, կամ էլ, ինչպես քննարկման ընթացքում  նշվել է, ինչ-որ մեկը փորձել է «ծաղրել» դպրոցական շարադրության ոճը, ինչը գործը չի դարձնում ուրիշ բան, քան նորից է դպրոցական շարադրությունը: Սրա օգտին ևս չեմ կարող քվեարկել:



հ.գ. ինչպես ցույց տվեց քննարկումը՝ իմ ու այս մրցույթներին հետևող մյուսների սպասելիքները մրցույթից տարբերվում են: Կարծես թե այլոք լրիվ այլ բան են ակնկալում այս մրցույթներից, որն ավելի մոտ է ժամանցին, քան իմ սպասած արվեստին: Հաշվի առնելով սա կարծում եմ, որ մրցույթի ավարտից հետո իմաստավորված է քննարկում կազմակերպելը ու հստակեցնելը, թե ինչ ենք ուզում ու ինչ ենք սպասում մրցույթներից: Սա ասում եմ նաև այս մրցույթները երբեմնի կազմակերպիչ, այս բաժնի թեկուզ պասիվ, բայց մոդերատոր, ինչպես նաև կայքի ադմինիստրատոր:

----------

ars83 (12.11.2010), Yeghoyan (12.11.2010), Արևածագ (12.11.2010), Ուլուանա (13.11.2010), Ֆոտոն (13.11.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

Մի քիչ էլ ես դատափետեմ:

*Կորած Երազը*

Լավն էր, հավես էր կարդալը, գեղարվեստական լուրջ ստեղծագործություն չէր կարելի անվանել, մի քիչ հասկանում էլ եմ էն առումով, որ ո՞վ ասաց, թե 7 օրում հնարավոր է եսիմինչ ստեղծագործություն գրել, համենայն դեպս կար ստեղծագործության ուրվագիծ, կոնկրետ նձ համար հետաքրքիր չի կարդալ սիրո՝ ստացված կամ չստացված, մասին պատմություններ, ու եթե վերջնական տեսքի բերված, ամբողջական ծավալուն ստեղծագործություն լիներ, գուցե չկարդայի, չհաշված, որ տվյալ դեպքում պարտավոր էի կարդալ, քանի որ... Ամեն դեպքում հուսադրող ուրվագիծ էր, հաշվում եմ, թե չգիտեմ՝ ով է գրել: Ոճական առումով գրողի ոճը կարդացնող էր, այլապես սիրո մասին կարդալ չսիրողը չէր ասի՝ հավես էր կարդալ, կքվեարկեի :Smile:  Դուրս եկավ վերջին նախադասությունը՝ Ռոմանը ժպտաց: Ինչ-որ բարի բան կար,  գուցե կոնկրետ ասելքի չունեցող, այդ դեպքում շատ ավելի լավ, բայց ընթերցողին ազատ մտածելու հնարավորություն տվող:
*Ոչխարական*
Հումորը գնահատում եմ, բոմբ էր, ընդամենը: Հանգերի կաղալուն ներողամտորեն եմ մոտենում նորից հաշվի առնելով 7 օրը, ավելի երկար ժամանակ ունենալու դեպքում հեղինակը կարծում եմ կարող էր հղկել: Այնպես որ դա էական չէ, բայց այս երկար տողերը, այս անապատում ուղտի դանդաղ քայլքի նմանվող իրականում հրաշալի պատումի ոճը մի տեսակ այսօրվա ընթերցողի համար չէ, իմ մասով եմ ասում: Եթե խոսքը ավելի արագ հորդեր, եթե դեպքերն ու սրամտությունը մեկմեկու առաջ ընկնելով ավելի արագ շարժվեին, հրաշք բան կարող էր լինել, մի խոսքով, լավն էր, բայց չէի քվեարկի: Դե, բոլորի օգտնի հո չէի քվեարկելու: :Smile: 
*Cherchez la femme*
Մի շնչում գրված, մի շնչում կարդացվող, գուցե մի շնչում էլ մոռացվող, լավն էր, ինձ հոգեհարազատ ոճ ա, կքվեարկեի, բայց կարելի էր էլի մի շնչում գրել, բայց հետո գոնե 7 օր մշակել, գուցե այդ ժամանակ մի շնչում չմոռացվեր: :Smile: 
*Անհաս ցնորք իմ հոգու*
Նույնը ինչ-որ անմիջապես վերևինի մասին ասացի, այս մեկի օգտին չէի քվեարկի, որովհետև 2 հատ նույնից շատ կլինի, եթե առաջինը սա կարդայի, կտուժեր վերևինը :Smile: 
*CIB Û ŞAŞ*
Թե սրա, թե ամենավերևինի համար կասեմ, որ կարդալու չդրդող վերնագրեր ունեն գոնե ինձ համար, այստեղ ինչ-որ անհասկանալի տառակույտ, այնտեղ հենց ամենասկզբում խաբար այն մասին, որ սիրո մասին է խոսվելու, վերևինի մասին էլ կարելի էր ասել, բայց մի փոքր վերամբարձությունը ինչ-որ այլ ակնկալիքներ ա առաջացնում, ու ստիպում կարդալ, ինչևէ կարդալուց հետո, առավոտ, արև, երկնքի կապույտ, եթե ստիպված չլինեի, չէի կարդա մինչև վերջ ու հաստատ չէի քվեարկի:
*Թռիչքներ երազում և հար..եմում*
Քանի որ պիես շատ եմ սիրում կարդալ տարօրնակ կերպով, միայն նրա համար որ ինչ-որ չափով պիես է հիշեցնում կքվեարկեի, դե բնակաբանար ղըժ էր, չիմանալով ով է գրել, քվեարկում եմ, որովհետև «պիես» է, իմանալով ով է գրել, քվեարկում եմ՝ պարզապես ողջունելով :Smile: 
*Մի սիրո պատմություն*
Ոչ:

Մեկ էլ մի դիտարկում, համարյա բոլորը ձգտել էին հոդված տեքստին հավատարիմ մնալ՝ «դոշիդ խալ լինեմ», «Թամո» և այլն, իսկ դա պարտադիր չէ, պետք չէր տեքստը գեղարվեստականի վերածել, կարելի էր ինչ-ինչ թեմաներ ընտրել պարզապես ու ձերը գրել:

Մի խոսքով, այս անգամ չօգտվեցի իմ կարծիքը չասելու իրավունքիցս, հուսով եմ՝ չեք քարկոծի :Sad:

----------

Ariadna (12.11.2010), ars83 (12.11.2010), ministr (12.11.2010), Yeghoyan (12.11.2010), Արևածագ (12.11.2010), Էլիզե (12.11.2010), Ֆոտոն (13.11.2010)

----------


## Էլիզե

> Cherchez la femme - ivy
> Թռիչքներ - Հայկօ
> Cib - einnA 
> Ոչխարապատում - Ռուֆուս 
> Մի սիրո պատմություն - Ariadna 
> Կորած երազ - Էլիզե


Ես ինչ ռոմանտիկ աղջկա տպավորություն եմ թողել...   :Jpit:

----------


## ivy

> Cherchez la femme - ivy
> Թռիչքներ - Հայկօ
> Cib - einnA 
> Ոչխարապատում - Ռուֆուս 
> Մի սիրո պատմություն - Ariadna 
> Կորած երազ - Էլիզե


Բյուր, բայց դու ինչ անտաղանդ գուշակող ես:  :Jpit:  Համոզված եմ, որ էս ցուցակում սկի մեկը ճիշտ չես գուշակել:  :Jpit:

----------

einnA (12.11.2010), Շինարար (12.11.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

> Բյուր, բայց դու ինչ անտաղանդ գուշակող ես:  Համոզված եմ, որ էս ցուցակում սկի մեկը ճիշտ չես գուշակել:


Գոնե մեկը էս նախագծին մասնակցած լինի, էլի լավ ա :Jpit:

----------

Ariadna (12.11.2010), ivy (12.11.2010)

----------


## Ariadna

> Գոնե մեկը էս նախագծին մասնակցած լինի, էլի լավ ա


Տենց ա էլի, ես մի անգամ չմասնակցեցի, սաղ որոշեցին չմասնակցել  :Jpit:

----------


## einnA

ժամերն էլ չեն անցնում  :Sad:

----------


## Մանուլ

Վերջապես բոլորը կարդացի  :Jpit: : Երկար-բարակ կարծիք չգրեմ, կրկնվելու եմ: Կորած երազի օգտին եմ քվեարկել, Ոչխարականի  :Jpit:  ու Թռիչքների: Ինձ թվում ա՝ առաջինը Այվին ա գրել  ::}: :

 Հա, ու «Թռիչքների» գրելու լեզուն շատ ծանոթ ա, շա՜տ  :Yea: :

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

էլ մի ասա  :Sad:  դեռ մեկուկես ժամ կա:

Ռուֆ, ցնորքները մոռացել էի: Էդ էլ ա Ռիփը գրել  :Jpit:

----------


## Հայկօ

> *«Կորած երազը»* ըստ իս միակն է, որ բավարարում է իմ նշած, իմ պատկերացրած երկրորդ կանոններին: Չնայած սրան ինքը իր ասելիքով թույլ ու կենցաղային պատմվածք է, խորը հույզեր չի առաջացնում, խորն ասելիք չունի: Բացի դրանից նրանում կան որոշակի արհեստական պահեր, մասնավորապես երկխոսություններում, կան պահեր երբ հասկացվում է, որ ասենք էս բառը զոռով մտցվել է գործի մեջ՝ լրագրողական նյութին համապատասխանեցնելու համար: Ինչպես նաև ստեղծագործությունը ամբողջովին չի պատասխանում լրագրության նյութերի բարձրացրած բոլոր հարցերին, բաց է թողնում դրանում առկա կարևոր որոշ կետեր: *Այս ամենը հաշվի առնելով ուղղակի չեմ կարող այս ստեղծագործության օգտին քվեարկել*:


Քվեարկես էլ՝ մեկ ա՝ չի հաշվվելու  :Xeloq: : Ըստ ընտրական օրենսգրքի՝ սեփական ստեղծագործության օգտին տրված ձայները համարվում են անվավեր և նզովված:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (12.11.2010), Ռուֆուս (13.11.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Քվեարկես էլ՝ մեկ ա՝ չի հաշվվելու : Ըստ ընտրական օրենսգրքի՝ սեփական ստեղծագործության օգտին տրված ձայները համարվում են անվավեր և նզովված:


Մենակ էդ դեպքում ա Չուկի նման լուրջ տրամադրվածությունը ներելի  :Jpit:

----------


## Էլիզե

հեղինակներին բացահայտելու ժամը չի, այ ժող????  ::}:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> հեղինակներին բացահայտելու ժամը չի, այ ժող????


53 րոպե  :Sad:

----------


## Շինարար

> 53 րոպե


Հարցումը կփակվի 00:21-ին :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հարցումը կփակվի 00:21-ին


զզվելի  :Angry2:

----------


## Շինարար

> զզվելի


 :Kiss:  մեկ ա՝ սիրում եմ քեզ :Love:  էս ժամանակը արդյունավետ օգտագործեք, ժողովուրդ, կարևոր չէ, որ ձեր նախընտրած տարբերակը հաղթի, բայց եթե ես մասնակից լինեի, ինձ հաճելի կլիներ յուրաքանչյուր ևս մեկ ձայնը, եկեք ցույց տանք մեր ստեղծագործողներին, որ կարդում ենք իրենց գրածները :Smile:

----------


## Էլիզե

ըհը`  :Scenic:  կարդում ենք... պապուն արևը կարդում ենք  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> մեկ ա՝ սիրում եմ քեզ էս ժամանակը արդյունավետ օգտագործեք, ժողովուրդ, կարևոր չէ, որ ձեր նախընտրած տարբերակը հաղթի, բայց եթե ես մասնակից լինեի, ինձ հաճելի կլիներ յուրաքանչյուր ևս մեկ ձայնը, եկեք ցույց տանք մեր ստեղծագործողներին, որ կարդում ենք իրենց գրածները


Շին, սա կոչվում ա խայտառակ պարտություն: Ընդամենը 4 ձայն  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

12 րոպե  :Sad:

----------


## ivy

> 12 րոպե


Դու ինչ ես տխուր-տրտում սպասում, մեկ ա արդեն լրիվ գուշակել ես:  :Jpit:

----------

Շինարար (13.11.2010)

----------


## Հայկօ

Ես որ հաստատ խայտառակ պարտություն եմ կրել  :Sad: :

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դու ինչ ես տխուր-տրտում սպասում, մեկ ա արդեն լրիվ գուշակել ես:


Բան ունեմ ասելու: Անհամբեր եմ  :LOL:  Ինչքան էլ զարմանալի լինի, էս մի մրցույթից նոր լիքը բան հասկացա:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես որ հաստատ խայտառակ պարտություն եմ կրել :


Մի սիրո պատմությու՞ն  :LOL:

----------


## ministr

Պատմի տեսնենք ինչ ես հասկացել  :Jpit:

----------


## ivy

> Բան ունեմ ասելու: Անհամբեր եմ  Ինչքան էլ զարմանալի լինի, էս մի մրցույթից նոր լիքը բան հասկացա:


Ըստ գուշակություններիդ` երևում ա, որ լիքը բան ես հասկացել  :Jpit:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Բան ունեմ ասելու: Անհամբեր եմ  Ինչքան էլ զարմանալի լինի, էս մի մրցույթից նոր լիքը բան հասկացա:


Հետո կասե՞ս՝ ինչ հասկացար:

----------


## einnA

իսկ Շինը նոր կարդացած գրքի մասին է գրում...  :Think:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Պատմի տեսնենք ինչ ես հասկացել


Արդյունքներից հետո  :Jpit:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Մի սիրո պատմությու՞ն


Աչքիդ ա երևում  :Cool: :

----------


## ivy

> Cherchez la femme - ivy
> Թռիչքներ - Հայկօ
> Cib - einnA 
> Ոչխարապատում - Ռուֆուս 
> Մի սիրո պատմություն - Ariadna 
> Կորած երազ - Էլիզե


Նորից տեղադրում եմ Բյուրի ցուցակը, որ համեմատենք իրական արդյունքների հետ  :Smile:

----------

einnA (13.11.2010), Հայկօ (13.11.2010), Շինարար (13.11.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Նորից տեղադրում եմ Բյուրի ցուցակը, որ համեմատենք իրական արդյունքների հետ


Ի՞նչ եք ուզում Բյուրի ցուցակից: Ռիսկ անեիք, դուք էսքան բան գրեիք  :LOL:  Համ էլ ի՞նչ գիտես, թե հատուկ չեմ արել, որ իմ ուղարկած վեց գործերը թաքցնեմ  :Tongue: 

Հ.Գ. 2 րոպե

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ի՞նչ եք ուզում Բյուրի ցուցակից: Ռիսկ անեիք, դուք էսքան բան գրեիք  Համ էլ ի՞նչ գիտես, թե հատուկ չեմ արել, որ իմ ուղարկած վեց գործերը թաքցնեմ


Բյուր, ուշ ա արդեն, համակերպվիր ու սկսիր պարանը օճառով շփել  :LOL: :

----------


## ministr

Ոնց որ նոր տարուն սպասենք այ մարդ  :Jpit:

----------

ivy (13.11.2010), Մանուլ (13.11.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, ուշ ա արդեն, համակերպվիր ու սկսիր պարանը օճառով շփել :


Նույնը ձեզ եմ խորհուրդ տալիս  :Tongue:  Հեսա դուք եք շոկ ապրելու  :Wink:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Շին, վախտն ա, ու՞ր ես  :Angry2:

----------


## einnA

դը դը դը ... ԴԸՄ  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հ.Գ. Բռնել եմ. ministr-ն էլ կա ստեղ: Ոչխարապատում  :Jpit:

----------


## ministr

Յա, ով ձենա հանում տեղում վերագրում եք մի բանի?  :Jpit:

----------


## einnA

> Հ.Գ. Բռնել եմ. ministr-ն էլ կա ստեղ: Ոչխարապատում


պայքար պայքար մինչև վերջ  :LOL:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Նույնը ձեզ եմ խորհուրդ տալիս  Հեսա դուք եք շոկ ապրելու


Ես ընդունակ չեմ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Յա, ով ձենա հանում տեղում վերագրում եք մի բանի?


Դե մի քիչ զարմանալի ա, որ մի մարդ, որը չի քվեարկել, նույնքան անհամբեր ա, որքան մյուսները:

----------

Ուլուանա (13.11.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես ընդունակ չեմ:


Դու կարող ա: Սառնասիրտ մարդ ես  :Angry2:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Շին, արդեն չորս րոպե ուշացրել ես  :Angry2:

----------


## ministr

> Դե մի քիչ զարմանալի ա, որ մի մարդ, որը չի քվեարկել, նույնքան անհամբեր ա, որքան մյուսները:


Կակռազ ով որ գրելա նա հեչ էլ անհամբեր չի լինի  :Smile:

----------


## einnA

գրում է սուսեք  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Կակռազ ով որ գրելա նա հեչ էլ անհամբեր չի լինի


Դա քեզ միայն թվում ա  :LOL: 

Շիիիիիիիիիիիիիիիիիիիիիիիիիիիիիիիիին: Եթե էս գրառումիցս հետո էլ չդնես, բացասական ռեպ  :Angry2:

----------


## Էլիզե

Բյուր  :LOL: 
աչքիս` բոլորն էլ դու ես գրել... էս ինչ մԵ խառնիճաղանՋ պահեր ա?  :Jpit:

----------


## Chuk

> Դա քեզ միայն թվում ա 
> 
> Շիիիիիիիիիիիիիիիիիիիիիիիիիիիիիիիիին: Եթե էս գրառումիցս հետո էլ չդնես, բացասական ռեպ


Բյուր, որ երկու գրառումներիդ մեջ գոնե 1 րոպե ընդմիջում տաս, կարող ա հասցնի երկու գրառումներիդ արանքը դնել  :Jpit:

----------

Ariadna (13.11.2010), einnA (13.11.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> գրում է սուսեք


Շատ բան  :Angry2:  Նայի, էս գրառումս շա˜տ դանդաղ եմ անում: Լիքը ժամանակ եմ տալիս Շինին: Բայց Աստված չանի՝ իրա գրառումը էս մեկից առաջ չհայտնվի:

----------


## ministr

Բյուրը մինիմում մի 3 հատ գրելա հաստատ  :Jpit: )) Ըստ իրա լոգիկայի  :Jpit: )

----------


## Շինարար

Քվեարկությունն ավարտված է: Մասնակցել են 34 ակումբցի:
*1.Ոչխարական*- 23 ձայն, հեղինակ` *ars83*
*2.Կորած Երազը*- 12 ձայն, հեղինակ` *Chuk* 
*2.Թռիչքներ երազում և հար..եմու*մ- 12 ձայն, հեղինակ` *Ministr*
*3.Cherchez la femme*- 4 ձայն, հեղինակ` *Էլիզե*
*4.CIB Û ŞAŞ*- 3 ձայն, հեղինակ` *Yeghoyan* 
*5.Անհաս ցնորք իմ հոգու* և *Մի սիրո պատմություն*, 2-ական ձայն, հեղինակ` *StrangeLittleGirl* 
Շնորհավորում եմ *ars83*-ին արժանի հաղթանակի համար, շնորհակալություն եմ հայտնում բոլոր մասնակիցներին, *Բյուր*ին` կրկնակի, *Ministr*-ին` առանձնահատում իմ կողմից` պիես գրելու համար: Շնորհակալ եմ նաև բոլոր կարդացողներին, քննարկման մասնակիցներին, քվեարկողներին :Hi:

----------

Ariadna (13.11.2010), Chuk (13.11.2010), einnA (13.11.2010), ministr (13.11.2010), Monk (15.11.2010), Rhayader (13.11.2010), Yeghoyan (13.11.2010), Հայկօ (13.11.2010), ՆանՍ (13.11.2010), Ռուֆուս (13.11.2010), Ֆոտոն (13.11.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, որ երկու գրառումներիդ մեջ գոնե 1 րոպե ընդմիջում տաս, կարող ա հասցնի երկու գրառումներիդ արանքը դնել


1 էլ չէ, 2 րոպե եմ տվել: Ու՞ր ա  :Angry2:

----------


## ivy

Էհ, ոչ մի ցնցող նորություն  :Pardon:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Աաաաաաաաա, Արս, դու տիպ ես  :Jpit:  Շնորհավորանքներս  :Smile:  

Փաստորեն ճիշտ էի գլխի ընկնում, որ Չուկը կայֆավատ ա լինում  :Jpit:  

Ministr-ին էլ վերջին վայրկյանին բռնացրեցի  :Jpit: 

Հեսա շունչ քաշեմ ու սկսեմ արտահայտվել:

----------

ars83 (13.11.2010)

----------


## Chuk

Արս ջան, շնորհավորում եմ  :Smile: 
Բայց
Թեմայում գրածս յուրաքանչյուր բառի տակ նորից ստորագրում եմ: 
Շատ կուզեի, որ շատ ավելի լուրջ վերաբերվեիր մրցույթին: Լավ մշակելու դեպքում քո գրածը իսկապես կարող էր լուրջ գործ դառնալ, ոչ թե զուտ հրճվանքի աղբյուր (սա զուտ իմ գնահատականն է)  :Smile:

----------

ars83 (13.11.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հայտնագործություն. Էլիզեն ու Ռիփն իրար նման են գրում  :Jpit:

----------


## Yeghoyan

Մինիստր ձյա՞  :Huh:  

Հալալ ա  ::}:

----------

ministr (13.11.2010)

----------


## einnA

էս անգամ ivy-ի տեղը Բյուրն էր  :LOL: 
ivy II  :Smile:

----------


## ivy

> Հայտնագործություն. Էլիզեն ու Ռիփն իրար նման են գրում


Մի հատ էլ ասեիր` Բյուրը Բյուրի նման չի գրում  :Jpit:

----------

Էլիզե (13.11.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Փաստորեն ճիշտ էի գլխի ընկնում, որ Չուկը կայֆավատ ա լինում


 :Jpit: 
Է՜հ, Բյուր, նույնիսկ էստեղ սխալվեցիր  :Jpit:

----------

ivy (13.11.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Է՜հ, Բյուր, նույնիսկ էստեղ սխալվեցիր


Դե հա, չգիտեի, որ էդ աստիճանի ինքնասիրահարված ես  :LOL:

----------


## ivy

> էս անգամ ivy-ի տեղը Բյուրն էր 
> ivy II


Մարդ մի բան չանի, թխում են անամոթաբար  :Jpit:

----------


## Երվանդ

Արսին մալադեց, բոլոր հնարավոր մրցույթներին ժարիտ ա անում :Ok:

----------

ars83 (13.11.2010), einnA (13.11.2010), ivy (13.11.2010), Monk (15.11.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (13.11.2010), Ռուֆուս (13.11.2010)

----------


## ivy

> Արսին մալադեց, բոլոր հնարավոր մրցույթներին ժարիտ ա անում


Հա, Արսը դեմք ա  :Smile: 
Արս, շնորհավոր  :Smile:

----------

ars83 (13.11.2010), einnA (13.11.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (13.11.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Դե հա, չգիտեի, որ էդ աստիճանի ինքնասիրահարված ես


Բա հետո էլ կասես, թե մարդկանց լավ ես ճանաչում  :Jpit: 

Բյուր ջան, ես ահավոր հիասթափված եմ մրցույթի մթնոլորտից ու դա չեմ պատրաստվում թաքցնել: Ու շատ ուրախ եմ, որ էս անգամ մասնակցեցի: Եթե չմասնակցեի, նորից չէի կարողանալու հետևել ու  չէի տեսնելու էս մթնոլորտը, իսկ հիմա ստիմուլ կար  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Լավ, սկսեմ արտահայտվել: Նախ, մյուսների մասին չեմ կարող ասել, բայց ես գոնե չեմ կարող նման մրցույթներին լուրջ մոտենալ հենց միայն այն պատճառով, որ դրանցում հաղթելը ոչինչ չի տալիս (մրցանակ նկատի ունեմ), հետևաբար ավելի հետաքրքիր է տարբեր էքսպերիմենտներ անելը (օրինակ՝ copy-paste  :LOL: ): Դե ես էլ իմ երկու գործերն էլ 10-ական րոպեում եմ գրել առանց հաղթանակ ակնկալելու: Մեկում խնդիրը դրված էր չթաքնվելը, իսկ մյուսում՝ հնարավորինս թաքնվելը: Հետաքրքիր բան ստացվեց, գիտե՞ք: Ցնորքը բոլորն անխնա քննադատում էին, ինչքան ուժ ունեին, կպնում էին, իսկ մի սիրո պատմությունը, որը ըստ էության ստանդարտ, հիմար բան էր, բավարարվում էր «ռոմանտիկ աղջկական» և նման այլ բնութագրերով: Դրա հետ կապված մի ուրիշ պատմություն հիշեցի, բայց դա էական չէ: Հա, ուրեմն ասեմ, որ նախապես իմ առաջ նպատակ էի դրել, որ էդ սիրո պատմությունը պիտի ոտքից գլուխ ռոմանտիկ լինի, բայց դե արանքներում մի երկու տեղ չեմ դիմացել, փստացրել եմ: Հետո մտածում էի՝ տեսնես մարդիկ կհասկանա՞ն, թե՞ ռոմանտիկայի տակ կանցնի: Փաստորեն Հայկօն ու Նաիրուհին հասկացան  :Smile:  Շնորհակալություն նրանց բիթիության համար:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բա հետո էլ կասես, թե մարդկանց լավ ես ճանաչում


Ես տենց բա՞ն եմ ասել:  :Huh:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մի հատ էլ ասեիր` Բյուրը Բյուրի նման չի գրում


 ըհը  :Tongue: 



> *«Մի սիրո պատմություն»*
> Էս պատմությունից, անկեղծ ասած, նեղվել եմ:  Էլ ի՞նչ ասեմ: Երևի գրողը շատ ջահել է, ռոմանտիկ ու սիրում է արցունքոտ, ստանդարտ սիրային սյուժեներ: Դա ամեն ինչ արդարացնում է:  Է՜հ, ջահելություն...


 :Tongue:   :Tongue:   :Tongue:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մարդ մի բան չանի, թխում են անամոթաբար


Ես ի՞նչ անեմ, որ էդ հոդվածն ինձ երկու ձևով էր ոգեշնչել  :Jpit:

----------


## Էլիզե

Շնորհավորում եմ բոլորիս...  :Bux: 



_Արսենին_ էքստրա շնորհավորանք,
_Բյուրին_` կրկնակի,
_Նախարարությանն_ էլ`  :Clapping:  ու էլի  :Clapping:  



դե ինձ էլ` էլ չասեմ` ապրեմ ես  :Jpit:

----------

ars83 (13.11.2010), einnA (13.11.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (13.11.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Շնորհավորում եմ բոլորիս... 
> 
> 
> 
> _Արսենին_ էքստրա շնորհավորանք,
> *Բյուրին` կրկնակի,*
> _Նախարարությանն_ էլ`  ու էլի  
> 
> դե ինձ էլ` էլ չասեմ` ապրեմ ես


Վերջին տեղի չէ, տեղերի՞ համար  :LOL:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Ասում էի չէ, որ Արսն ա գրել  :Smile: 
*Արս*, ասա, որ ես մոզգ եմ, հայերենի լավ իմացությամբ էն էլ  :LOL: 

Ապրես ջան, իսկապես լավն էր  :Smile: 
Ապրեք ու Տնաշենին էլ հատուկ մերսի  :Smile:

----------

ars83 (13.11.2010)

----------


## Էլիզե

հա....   Շինոյի կենացը - _ապրես Շին ջան, ապրես, որ կազմակերպեցիր,  Ակումբից անպակաս լինես, միշտ նոր գաղափարներով լեցուն լինես :_

----------

ars83 (13.11.2010), Ֆոտոն (13.11.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Արս ջան, մեծ մեծ  :Kiss:  քեզ, ապրես, շատ լավն էր: Արդեն երկրորդ անընդմեջ արժանի հաղթանակն ա  :Jpit:  ministr-ին էլ շնորհավոր, քոնն էլ շատ հավնեցա  :Jpit: 

Համ էլ ուզում եմ ներողություն խնդրել Արսից ու Արիադնայից իրենց նենգաբար խաբելու համար  :Jpit:  Ժող, ես սենց մրցույթներին չեմ մասնակցում, ի՞նչ եք ուզում ինձանից  :Beee:

----------

Ariadna (13.11.2010), ars83 (13.11.2010), ministr (13.11.2010)

----------


## *e}|{uka*

83, ու՞ր ես, եկ ստեղ, գրառում արա  :Beee: : , որ...  :Secret: 

Ապրեն բոլորը:  :Smile:

----------

ars83 (13.11.2010), Ռուֆուս (13.11.2010)

----------


## Ariadna

Ես նոր էկա։ Պարզապես ցնցված եմ, փաստորեն Ivy-ն չկար էս անգամ  :Jpit:  Արս ջան, ապրես, լավն էր, որ ժամանակ ունենաս, մի հատ հանգերը չբռնող մասերը տեղը գցի, դիր, որ էս ավել–պակաս խոսողների բերանը փակվի  :Jpit:  Մնացածներն էլ ապրեն, մինիստրի մասնակցությունից շատ ուրախացա, հավես ա, երբ անսպասելի մասնակիցներ են հայտնվում։ Էս կռիս Չուկն էլ համ մասնակցում ա ընդհանուր խրախճանքին, համ էլ ոնց որ դասղեկի հետ էքսկուրսիա գնացած լինեինք, անվերջ փետը գլխներիս վրա պահած  :LOL:  Ռուֆ, իսկ քեզ ես սպանելու եմ, հեսա սկայպիցս ջնջելու եմ, կարծեմ դու դա էիր չէ՞ ծանր տանում  :LOL:

----------

ars83 (13.11.2010), einnA (13.11.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (13.11.2010), Ուլուանա (13.11.2010), Ռուֆուս (13.11.2010)

----------


## ministr

Շնորհակալություն իրենց ձայնը թռիչքների համար չխնայած ակումբցիներին, ինչպես նաև շնորհակալությունների և բարի խոսքերի համար  :Smile: 

Թռիչքները գրվել է միանգամից, ուղղակի զրույցի ընթացքում ու նախատեսված էր ուղղակի տրամադրություն բարձրացնելու և ուրախանալու  համար: Հետո "համոզեցին" որ ուղարկեմ մրցույթին  :Smile:  Շինարարի ռեակցիայից զգացի, որ էդքան էլ վատ չի ստացվել  :Smile:  Որոշակի "ոչ գրաքննական" բառերի համար ներողություն իհարկե, բայց դրանք ինձնից չէի ավելացրել`լ ուղղակի մեջբերում էի այսպես կոչված բնագրից  :Smile:  Պիեսի գաղափարն էլ հատուկ ընտրված չէր, պարզապես այն իրադրությունը որ էդ պահին պատկերացրել էի, արձակ ներկայացնելը կփչացներ, չափածոյի ժամանակ չկար, և արդյունքում ստացվեց, որ պիեսը լավագույնն է  :Smile: 

Իսկ ԱՄԵՆԱՄԵԾ ՇՆՈՐՀԱԿԱԼՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ ` ՇԻՆԱՐԱՐԻՆ ՈՒ ՀԱՅԿՕԻՆ  :Smile:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (13.11.2010), ՆանՍ (13.11.2010), Ռուֆուս (13.11.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Էս կռիս Չուկն էլ համ մասնակցում ա ընդհանուր խրախճանքին, համ էլ ոնց որ դասղեկի հետ էքսկուրսիա գնացած լինեինք, անվերջ փետը գլխներիս վրա պահած


Է բա ադմինը դասղեկի չա՞փ էլ չլինի  :Beee: 
Համ էլ ես դեռ չեմ ավարտել  :Jpit:

----------

Ariadna (13.11.2010), Շինարար (13.11.2010)

----------


## Gayl

Ինձ ամենաշատը «Կորած Եզը» դուր եկավ, չնայած միայն էտ կարդացի մեկ էլ «Ոչխարականը»:
Կորած Եզից հետո Ոչխարականը էլ չկարողացա կարդամ, իսկ քանի որ Ոչխարականը առաջին տեղով էր էլ մնացածը չկարդացի :LOL: 
Ժող. Կորած Եզը ով ա՞ գրել, ասեք ես էլ իմանամ :LOL:

----------


## Chuk

> Ինձ ամենաշատը «Կորած Եզը» դուր եկավ, չնայած միայն էտ կարդացի մեկ էլ «Ոչխարականը»:
> Կորած Եզից հետո Ոչխարականը էլ չկարողացա կարդամ, իսկ քանի որ Ոչխարականը առաջին տեղով էր էլ մնացածը չկարդացի
> Ժող. Կորած Եզը ով ա՞ գրել, ասեք ես էլ իմանամ


Ավելի լավ ա՝ չիմանաս  :Jpit:

----------


## Gayl

> Ավելի լավ ա՝ չիմանաս


 :LOL: 
Շատ հետաքրքիր էր:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Էս անգամվա մասնակիցների կազմն ինչ ուրիշ էր  :Jpit: :
*Արս*, շնորհավոր  :Smile: : Կյանքում մտքովս չէր անցնի, որ դու էս ոճի բան կարող ա գրես  :Jpit: : 

Որ* ivy*-ն էս անգամ չկար՝ մի կողմից զարմանում եմ, որովհետև ինքը միշտ մասնակցում էր, մյուս կողմից էլ ախր ոչ մի տարբերակն այվիական չէր, էդ մեկում համոզված էի: Հա մտածում էի՝ լավ, բայց ո՞նց կարող ա ինքը մասնակցած չլինի, հնարավոր բան չի  :Jpit: : 

Մեկ էլ *ministr*-ի մասնակցության փաստից եմ զարմացած  :Jpit: : Ես էլ եմ սիրում, որ նոր մարդիկ են սկսում մասնակցել  :Smile: : Հաջորդ անգամներին արդեն կիմանանք, թե կասկածյալների ցուցակում էլ ում ընդգրկենք  :LOL: :

----------

ars83 (13.11.2010), ministr (13.11.2010)

----------


## ՆանՍ

Շնորհակալություն  առաջինը`*կազմակերպիչներին*, նոր հետո *բոլոր մասնակիցներին* :Ok:  Ապրեք  դուք :Hands Up:  ,որ ձեր շնորհիվ այս  մի քանի օրն  ավելի մեծ հետաքրքրությամբ    Ակումբ մտա: Չնայած էդ սպասողականությունը  ներվերիս  վրա  ազդում էր`  :Angry2:  բայց  առանց դրա էլ էն չէր լինի: :Smile:  
Դե քանի որ Ակումբում մի քիչ նորեկ եմ,ինձ համար  բացահայտում էր *ars83*-ը: Շնորհավորում եմ  քեզ կարճ  ժամանակամիջոցում գրվածքդ այդքան հաջող * կերտելու*  համար  :Hands Up:  Հարգանքներս  Ձեզ :Hi:

----------

ars83 (13.11.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Շին ջան, հաջորդն ի՞նչ ա լինելու:

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին ջան, հաջորդն ի՞նչ ա լինելու:


 Հաջորդը քննարկում ա լինելու :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հաջորդը քննարկում ա լինելու


Ու˜ֆ: Մեկ ա ինձ չեք համոզելու, որ լրջանամ:

----------


## Շինարար

> Ու˜ֆ: Մեկ ա ինձ չեք համոզելու, որ լրջանամ:


Չեմ էլ ուզում ինչ-որ մեկին ինչ-որ բան համոզել, Բյուր, բայց արածի ամփոփում ուզում եմ` անենք, ու քննարկումներին էլ ակնկալում եմ նույն տիպի ակտիվ մասնակցություն :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չեմ էլ ուզում ինչ-որ մեկին ինչ-որ բան համոզել, Բյուր, բայց արածի ամփոփում ուզում եմ` անենք, ու քննարկումներին էլ ակնկալում եմ նույն տիպի ակտիվ մասնակցություն


Բա դե կազմակերպի, բոլ-բոլ գրենք:

----------


## Ariadna

> Հաջորդը քննարկում ա լինելու


Էս թեմայի քննարկումը՞   :Shok:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էս թեմայի քննարկումը՞


22 էջը քիչ էր  :LOL:

----------


## Շինարար

> Էս թեմայի քննարկումը՞


Չէ, ինչու՞ էս թեմայի, էս նախագծերի, տեսնենք՝ ինչ արինք, ու հետո ինչ անենք, ոնց անենք, ինչու՞ ես զարմանում, ամեն նախագծից հետո էլ ես առաջարկել քննարկել, առաջարկություններով հանդես գալ, լավն ու վատը ասել, ուղղակի սովորաբար պասիվ են եղել:

----------


## Ariadna

> Չէ, ինչու՞ էս թեմայի, էս նախագծերի, տեսնենք՝ ինչ արինք, ու հետո ինչ անենք, ոնց անենք, ինչու՞ ես զարմանում, ամեն նախագծից հետո էլ ես առաջարկել քննարկել, առաջարկություններով հանդես գալ, լավն ու վատը ասել, ուղղակի սովորաբար պասիվ են եղել:


Հաա, դրան համաձայն եմ  :Smile:

----------


## ars83

:Hi:  Բարև՛, ժողովուրդ:

Շնորհակալություն բոլորիդ՝ քննարկումների համար: Առանձնահատուկ շնորհակալություն բոլոր նրանց, ովքեր մատնանշեցին օպուսիս թերություները և դրանք ուղղելու խորհուրդներ տվեցին (*Չուկ*, *Շ*, ...). դրանք շատ արժեքավոր էին:  :Ok: 
Շնորհակալություն *Շ*-ին՝ «Ոչխարական», «Ոչխարիադ», «Ոչխարիադա» տարբերակներից ամենահայկականն ընտրելու և վերնագրելու համար:  :Ok: 
Հատուկ շնորհակալություն *Գալաթեային*՝ էգ ոչխարի և այծի հայերեն անվանումները հիշեցնելու համար:  :Friends: 
Դեղին քարտ *Ռուֆուսին*՝ ուրիշի գրածն իրեն վերագրելու միջոցով պատվական հասարակությանը խաբելու համար: Ես էլ միամտաբար հավատում եմ նրա ամեն ասածին:  :Black Eye:  Ժուլիկ:

Օպուսի մասին: Սա իմ առաջին փորձն էր գրականության իմ ամենաչսիրած ժանրում՝ արձակում:  :Blush:  Շատ դժվար էր գրելը: Եթե արձակը ստացվում է գրել մի քանի ժամում, ապա այս մեկի վրա ծախսել եմ (իմ հաշվարկներով) 3-4 օր, ուղարկել եմ նախավերջին օրը, եթե չեմ սխալվում: Քիչ եմ աշխատել վրան՝ աշխատանքից հետո երեկոյան, հիմնականում: Ինչպես արդեն գրել եմ, դժգոհ մնացի թե ձևի անկատարությունից, թե հորինվածքի օրիգինալությունից: Երևի միայն հումորն էր, որի նկատմամբ դժգոհություններս մեծ չէին: Եթե էլի որևէ բան գրեմ այս գրական ժանրում, անպայման կաշխատեմ հաշվի առնել հնչած դիտողությունները:

Մի հարց տամ, եթե կարելի է: Տողերի անհամաչափ երկարության մասին խոսվեց: Այդպես չի՞ կարելի: Ես մտածում էի, որ մի միտքն ավարտելուց հետո, հաջորդը կարելի է գրել այլ քանակությամբ վանկերով, միայն թե հանգը բռնի: Համենայն դեպս, երաժշտության մեջ սա կիրառվում է (առավելապես ժամանակակից դասականում): Գրականությունում մովետոն է, հա՞:  :Think: 

Մեկ էլ, *Yeghoyan* -ին հարց՝ CIB Û ŞAŞ-ն ինչպե՞ս է կարդացվում, «շիբուշա՞շ»:

----------

Շինարար (13.11.2010), Ռուֆուս (13.11.2010)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Ա՜՜՜՜րս, ու՞ր ես, գոնե գմեյլ մտի, շնորհավորեմ:  :Hands Up: Բարով վայելես հաղթանակդ, աղջիկների սիրտը գրավես հաղթանակովդ: Աչքիս ընդմիջմանդ էիր հազիվ հասցրել-գրել: Լավ կանես, բոլոր թերի մասերը կատարյալ դարձնեիր ու ստեղծագործողի անկյունում դնեիր:  :Jpit: 
Բոլորին շնորհավոր, Շինարար ջան, քեզ էլ շատ շնորհակալություն: Շնորհակալություն ադմինին, որ դասղեկի դեր տարավ, էդ էլ պետք ա: Մյուս անգամ կսահմանենք մեր սպասելիքները:  :Smile: 


Ժող, առաջարկում եմ նոր ստեղծագործական մրցույթ՝ ՀԵՏևՅԱԼ ՄՐՑՈՒՅԹԻ ԸՆԹԱՑՔՆ ԻՄ ԱՉՔԵՐՈՎ  :Smile:  ԾԵծել չկա, եթե չեք հավանում, ես թռա: Սրանով քննարկումն էլ մրցույթի կվերածվի, կարող ա հետաքրքիր լինի: Ես դրանից ոչ թե լրջութուն ու գրական անթերի մոտեցում եմ սպասումյ այլ վերլուծելու ու լրագրողական քթածակի հմտություն: :Tongue:

----------

ars83 (13.11.2010)

----------


## ars83

> Սա իմ առաջին փորձն էր գրականության իմ ամենաչսիրած ժանրում՝ արձակում:


Այնքան անսովոր ժոնր էր, որ նույնիսկ անունը սխալ եմ գրել: Ուզում էի ասել՝ _չափածոյում_:

----------

Ariadna (13.11.2010), ՆանՍ (15.11.2010), Ֆոտոն (13.11.2010)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Անսովոր ժոնր է, բայց լավ ժոնր է: Շնորհավոր  :Clapping:

----------

Ariadna (13.11.2010), ars83 (13.11.2010), murmushka (14.11.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (13.11.2010), Ինչուիկ (14.11.2010), ՆանՍ (15.11.2010), Շինարար (13.11.2010), Ռուֆուս (13.11.2010)

----------


## ars83

> Անսովոր ժոնր է, բայց լավ ժոնր է: Շնորհավոր


Դե դու որ չնկատեիր...  :Jpit:  Կարող ա ես հուզվել եմ, դրանից եմ սխալվում (դժվար հավանական ա, իհարկե): Շնորհակալ եմ:  :Smile:

----------

Ձայնալար (27.11.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

> Մի հարց տամ, եթե կարելի է: Տողերի անհամաչափ երկարության մասին խոսվեց: Այդպես չի՞ կարելի: Ես մտածում էի, որ մի միտքն ավարտելուց հետո, հաջորդը կարելի է գրել այլ քանակությամբ վանկերով, միայն թե հանգը բռնի: Համենայն դեպս, երաժշտության մեջ սա կիրառվում է (առավելապես ժամանակակից դասականում): Գրականությունում մովետոն է, հա՞:


Արս ջան, պարտադիր չի`բոլոր տողերդ հավասար վանկեր ունենան, բայց եթե հիմնականում գրում ես տասը վանկանոց տողերով, հաջորդ տողդ կարող ես անել հինգ կամ յոթ վանկ կամ ութ, մի խոսքով ցանկացած, այդ դեպքում քո մյուս տասը վանկանոց տողերը պետք է ներքին բաժանումներ ունենան, ասենք` երկու հինգվանկանի կեսերի, կամ վեց և չորս վանկանի, ու ասենք եթե հաջորդ տողդ ավարտեցիր վեց վանկով, մի հատ էլ առանձին գրում ես չորսվանկանի տող հետո, ու ներքին երաժշտությունը իրականում պահպանվում է, չնայած բանաստեղծությունը թվացյալ անհավասար տողեր ունի: Չնայած հիմա ով է դրան բանի տեղ դնում, ով ոնց ուզում, տշում է, դրա համար էլ գրածներուն անգիր անել չի լինում: Որպես օրինակ բերեմ ակումբցիների մի ստվար զանգվածի կողմից այդքան ատելի «Քիչ ենք, բայց հայ ենք»-ը: Մենք քիչ ենք, սակայն մեզ հայ են ասում. 10 վանկանի տողեր են, բայց  ամեն տողն իր հերթին բաժանվում է՝ 5 վանկանոց հատվածների, որոնցից յուրաքանչյուրն էլ հիմնականում, ոչ միշտ, 2 և 3 վանկանի հատվածների, ու բանաստեղծությունը եռակի անգամ ավելի երաժշտական է դառնում, ավելին, կարճ տողերի բազմաթիվ հնարավորություններ է ունենում հեղինակը. 
Գեղեցիկին՝ 3 վանկ
Բարուն՝ 2 վանկ էս 2 տողն իրար հետ արեցին մի կիսատող
Վսեմին՝ 3 վանկ
Լավին՝ 2 վանկ, ևս մի կիսատող, չորս տողն իրար հետ կազմեցին մի տող, այսինքն, հեղինակը կարողանում է առանձին տողերով շեշտել ինչ-ինչ ասելիքներ, ստեղծագործությունը արտաքինից թվում է՝բանաստեղծական կաղապարները կոտրող, շրջանցող, ասելիքը իբր չափածոյի դոգմատիկ սահմաններից դուրս է հորդել, բայց էդ ամենով մեկտեղ, տպավորությունն ուժգնացել է, իսկ իրականում 2 հինգվանկանոց կիսատողերից կազմված տասը վանկանոց տողերի համամասնությունը չի խախտվել:

----------

Yeghoyan (14.11.2010), Ուլուանա (14.11.2010)

----------


## Yeghoyan

Գիշերը, Մինիստրի անունը տեսա հեղինակների մեջ, մոռացա ինչ պիտի գրեի  :Jpit: : Հիմա գրեմ:

*Մինիստր* ջան, ոնց ասեցի հալալ ա, հաճոլիորեն զարմացած եմ, չէի սպասում, մանավանդ սենց հաջող: 

Ինչ վերաբերում է իմ գրածին վերաբերող ձեր գրառումներին, ժող ջան, վերնագրի մասին, ասեմ՝ ամենադժվարն էր: Վերնագիր չկար, Շինարարն ասեց լավ կլինի լինի (ես էլ գիտեմ, որ լավ կլինի լինի, բայց հեչ բան մտքովս չէր անցնում): Ինետում աչքովս ընկավ ինչ-որ տարօրիանկ ֆոնտեր, էն էլ թարգմանությամբ, գտա էդ CIB Û ŞAŞ-ը, ու ինչպես գրել էր ivy-ն թարգմանվում է "заблуждение", ինչ-որ իդիոմների բառարանից էր (չհարցնեք, ես էլ չիդեմ ինչ ա, մենակ էդ բառին նայելով էլ չեմ էլ ուզում իմանամ): 




> Մեկ էլ, *Yeghoyan* -ին հարց՝ CIB Û ŞAŞ-ն ինչպե՞ս է կարդացվում, «շիբուշա՞շ»:


Արս ջան, ճիշտն ասած հարցրեցի մի քանի ազգությամբ եզիների, ասեցին ծանոթ բառ չի, հիմա չիդեմ իրենց լեզվով ա թե չէ, համենայն դեպս ինչքանով կարողացա ճշտել ինտերնետի հնարավորություններից օգտվելով կարդացվում է սիբյուսաս կամ սիբուսաս: 

Հետո, առաջին նախադասությունը, էլած-չելած 3 տող էր էլի  :Jpit:  նենց հավեսով էիք բողոքում, մտածեցի տեսնես էդ ինչ եմ գրել: Մտքովս էլ չի անցնել թե երկար ա, խուճուճ ա, կարդալու համար հարմար չի: Մյուս անգամ հաշվի կառնեմ, չնայած մյուս անգամ երևի չի էլ լինի, ես գիտեմ, որ գրել չիդեմ, անտաղանդ մեռնում եմ, բայց դե էս անգամ գրել էի, ուղարկեցի Շինարարին, համ էլ հլա նայեք ովքեր են (կարդացած, խելացի, ստեղծագործության մեջ ամեն մանրուք տեսնող, մի խոսքով էն մարդիկ են, որոնց կարծիքը կարևոր եմ համարում) քվեարկել իմ տափակ պատմվածքի օգտին, գիտեմ հաջող չի, ամենքն էլ գրել են ինչի համար են ձայն տվել:

Հիմա նախագծի մասին, համաձայն եմ Չուկի այն կարծիքի հետ, որ լուրջ չենք վերաբերվել նախագծին, հնարավոր էր թեկուզ հենց այս իրենից զվարճանք ներկայացնող հոդվածով լուրջ գրական ստեղծագործական աշխատանք ներկայացնել, Չուկի #228 գրառման մեջ նշված երկու կետերին համապատասխան: Հեղինակներից մեկն էլ ես եմ, ես համենայնդեպս փորձել էի, այլ հարց է, եթե ձեզ դուր չեկավ բարի ծերուկի մասին կարդալը կամ ձեզ համար սյուժեի զարգացումն անհետաքրքիր էր: Ես ստեղծագործական որևէ աշխատանք գրելուց բան չեմ հասկանում, երբևէ չեմ գրել, դրանք էլ պատճառ են նման անհաջող աշխատանք ներկայացնելու համար, դրա համար էլ չի ստացվել իմ մոտ: Ինչպես Հայկօն նկատել էր, իմ գրածի մեջ. «ոչ գրոտեսկի թեման էր լրիվ զարգացրած, ոչ էլ՝ լրջի»: Մյուսների ու դրանց թերությունների մասին արդեն շատ են գրել, առանձին չգրեմ: Ոնց Ուլուանան ասեց. 



> Միայն ոգեշնչվածությունը բավարար չէ լավ ստեղծագործություն գրելու համար, քանի որ բացի ոգեշնչվածությունից, նաև տաղանդ, ժամանակ, գրագիտություն ու գուցե էլի ինչ-որ բաներ են պետք:


Ակումբում հաստատ կան մարդիկ, որ էս ամեն ինչն ունեն, ու կարող են լուրջ ստեղծագործել: 

Հա, վերջը, *Արս ջան*, շնորհավոր, ապրես, արժանի հաղթանակ էր, թերություններով հանդերձ իրոք լավն էր, սկզբից համոզված էի Հայկօն ա հեղինակը: Ինչքան հետևել եմ ձեր գրառումներին ավելի շատ իրան էր նման, քան քեզ: Ոնց հասկացանք դու առաջին անգամ էիր չափածո գրում, ու փաստորեն լավ էլ գրում ես: Մի հատ էլ շնորհավոր, ավելի լավերը գրես, մենք էլ կարդանք գնահատնեք տաղանդդ :Jpit: :

Մերսիներ *Շինարարի*ն, կազմակերպելու, դիմում-բողոքներին պատասխանելու, ու հետո ավելի լավ նախագծեր կազմակերպելու համար: Հետաքրքիր նախագծեր են, թեկուզ չեմ մասնակցում, բայց հետևում եմ բոլորին: Ապրեք բոլորդ էլ, գրող ու մենակ քվեարկող, տաղանդավոր ու նաև անտաղանդ ակումբցիներ ջաներ: 

Ու վերջում.



> Ես գրել էի սոնետ, բայց դե ինձ թույլ չտվեցի խախտում անել ու դնել թեմայում, ափսոս, գլուխգործոցս կորավ այդպես


*Շին*, իսկ միգուցե հիմա դնես, տեսնենք դու ինչ ես գրել  :Xeloq: :

----------

ars83 (15.11.2010), ministr (14.11.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (14.11.2010), Նաիրուհի (14.11.2010), Շինարար (14.11.2010)

----------


## Kita

Արս ջան մտքիս ծերով էլ չէիր անցել :Jpit: 
Բրավո :Smile: 

Հ.Գ. Մաման էլ քոնը ամենաշատը հավանեց :Smile:

----------

ars83 (15.11.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

> *Շին*, իսկ միգուցե հիմա դնես, տեսնենք դու ինչ ես գրել :


Լավ, ինձ հանձնում եմ....

*Հեռախոսային*
(սոնետ)

Ալո, ես եմ, ցած չդնես, աղաչում եմ,
Առավոտյան հանդիպեցինք, մոռացե՞լ ես,
Կրպակի մոտ, էսէմէսներս ստացե՞լ ես,
Խնդրում եմ, մի ընդհատիր, երկնչում եմ...

Իսկ իմ ուղեղից պատկերդ չի հեռանում,
Ոչինչ էլ չեմ ուզում, պարզապես ուզում եմ
Ձայնդ լսել, ներիր, փոքր-ինչ հուզվում եմ,
Ի՜նչ է հետս կատարվում, բան չեմ հասկանում:

Արի՝ հանդիպենք, ինձ սխալ մի հասկացիր,
Պարզապես զրուցենք, թե ինչ է լինելու,
Այսպես չեմ կարող, էլ չեմ դիմանում, հասկացիր...

Միայն վայելեմ ներկայությունդ լուսատու,
Ուրիշ ոչինչ պետք չէ, խնդրում եմ, մեղմացիր,
Մի անջատիր, ալո, լսու՞մ ես... տու... տու... տու...

----------

Yeghoyan (14.11.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Լավ, ինձ հանձնում եմ....
> 
> *Հեռախոսային*
> (սոնետ)
> 
> Ալո, ես եմ, ցած չդնես, աղաչում եմ,
> Առավոտյան հանդիպեցինք, մոռացե՞լ ես,
> Կրպակի մոտ, էսէմէսներս ստացե՞լ ես,
> Խնդրում եմ, մի ընդհատիր, երկնչում եմ...
> ...


Ափսոս չդրեցիր  :LOL:  Ես վերջին տեղը չէի գրավի  :LOL:

----------


## Շինարար

> Ափսոս չդրեցիր  Ես վերջին տեղը չէի գրավի


Հա, Բյուր ջան :Kiss:

----------


## ars83

> Գեղեցիկին՝ 3 վանկ
> Բարուն՝ 2 վանկ էս 2 տողն իրար հետ արեցին մի կիսատող
> Վսեմին՝ 3 վանկ
> Լավին՝ 2 վանկ, ևս մի կիսատող,...


Ինձ թվում է՝ հասկացա ասածդ, բայց այս առանձնացրած մասից բան չհասկացա: Ի՞նչ գեղեցիկ, բարի, և այլն:  :Dntknw:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ափսոս չդրեցիր  Ես վերջին տեղը չէի գրավի


Աաաաաա, էս պոստի համար վարկանիշ եմ ստացել  :LOL: 

Շին, ի՞նչ էղավ քննարկումդ: Մի բան արա:

----------


## Շինարար

> Ինձ թվում է՝ հասկացա ասածդ, բայց այս առանձնացրած մասից բան չհասկացա: Ի՞նչ գեղեցիկ, բարի, և այլն:


«Քիչ ենք, բայց հայ ենք»-ը կարդա :Smile: 




> Աաաաաա, էս պոստի համար վարկանիշ եմ ստացել 
> 
> Շին, ի՞նչ էղավ քննարկումդ: Մի բան արա:


Իսկ ես իմ վերևի պոստի համար երեք վարկանիշ եմ ստացել, մնացիր վերջին տեղում :Tongue: 




> Շին, ի՞նչ էղավ քննարկումդ: Մի բան արա:


 Ի՞նչ անեմ, քննարկեք, տեսնենք՝ ինչ եք ուզում :Xeloq:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ի՞նչ անեմ, քննարկեք, տեսնենք՝ ինչ եք ուզում


Ես ուզում եմ հենց հիմա նոր հոդված դնես, որ ոգեշնչվենք  :LOL:

----------

Նաիրուհի (15.11.2010)

----------

